# Palestinian Nazi Mufti who killed thousands of Christians



## Roudy (May 25, 2016)

Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.


----------



## Boston1 (May 25, 2016)

Yup, its a tradition among the Arab muslim colonists of Israel.


----------



## montelatici (May 25, 2016)

You are such a pain in the ass with your propaganda. Nazavisna Drzava Hrvatska or Independent State of Croatia ruled by the Fascists ruled over Bosnia as well.  The Bosnian Muslims were recruited by the Croat Ustashi (Roman Catholic) to kill Serbs, Orthodox, not Catholic.  What a liar.


----------



## Boston1 (May 25, 2016)

LOL 

I love how established history is something you deem propaganda. 

Face the reality of your kinds past and deal with the truth of it. You are espousing NAZI Views


----------



## montelatici (May 25, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> LOL
> 
> I love how established history is something you deem propaganda.
> 
> Face the reality of your kinds past and deal with the truth of it. You are espousing NAZI Views



This is reality.  Not the propaganda posted by Ruddy:

"Greater Croatia, which included Bosnia-Hercegovina, became an independent pro-Axis state ruled by the anti-Semitic Fascist-nationalist Ustase. Germany also annexed northern Slovenia, occupied Serbia, and left its allies to annex or occupy the remaining parts of Yugoslavia. Axis occupation brought with it real hardship for the inhabitants of these territories, as these areas were ruthlessly exploited for the German war effort."

BBC - History -  				World Wars: Partisans: War in the Balkans 1941 - 1945


----------



## Boston1 (May 25, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...



And so now you blither on about Croatia 

Face the reality of your NAZI views  Numbnuts 

Roudy nailed it and you just can't face the truth


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 25, 2016)

An excellent book about this is Icon Of Evil: Hitler's Mufti and The Rise Of Radical Islam


----------



## Hossfly (May 25, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> 
> Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers
> 
> To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.


Here's a little blurb about the Mufti. Yes, the one the Hamas lovers here say didn't collaborate with the Nazis.


*Palestinian PM Praises Nazi-Aligned Muslim Leader*









The prime minister of the Palestinian Authority, Rami Hamdallah, stated earlier this month that he views former Mufti of Jerusalem Haj Amin al-Husseini as a “pure-hearted son” of the “Palestinian nation.”

Hamdallah made his remarks at a conference in Ramallah where he accused Israel of trying to erase the “Arab identity” of Jerusalem.

As most are aware, Haj Amin al-Husseini, as leader of the local Arab population during World War II, infamously sided with Adolf Hitler and his Nazi regime.

Al-Husseini met numerous times with Hitler, and helped the Nazis recruit Muslim troops in the Balkan states. He also agreed with the Nazis on the extermination of all Jews in the Holy Land following Germany’s expected victory over the Allies.
Palestinian PM Praises Nazi-Aligned Muslim Leader


----------



## montelatici (May 25, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Ruddy, nailed no one.  He claimed the Mufti recruited the Bosnian Muslims when it was the Croat Catholics. Just propaganda to demonize.

 More to the point dummy:

"The Chetniks were never a homogenous ideological movement, and many sub-groups paid no more than lip-service to Mihailovic's leadership. Some groups were implacably anti-German, whereas others saw the emerging rival resistance movement, that of the Partisans, as the greater threat. The elements that did unite the Chetniks, however, were their loyalty to the old Royalist regime, and their desire to ensure the survival of the Serbian population.

These disparate groups strove to protect the Serbs from what seemed to be the genocidal intent of the Croats and Germans, plus the hostility of Muslims (both Croatian and Serbian) and Communists. *To achieve this goal, Chetniks strove to forge an ethnically-pure Greater Serbia by violently 'cleansing' these areas of Croats and Muslims."*

BBC - History -  				World Wars: Partisans: War in the Balkans 1941 - 1945


----------



## Hollie (May 25, 2016)

Yep. Islamism under Husseini was as destructive and vile as the politico-religious ideology of Islamism has ever been. 



Carl Savich Column on Serbianna.com | Front Page

*Islam Under the Swastika
The Grand Mufti and the Nazi Protectorate of Bosnia-Hercegovina, 1941-1945*

by Carl Savich

*The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem: Haj Amin el Husseini*

Haj Amin el Husseini arrived in Europe in 1941 following the unsuccessful pro-Nazi coup which he organized in Iraq. He met German foreign minister Joachim von Ribbentrop and was officially received by Adolf Hitler on November 28,1941 in Berlin. Nazi Germany established for der Grossmufti von Jerusalem a Bureau from which he organized the following: 1) radio propaganda on behalf of Nazi Germany; 2) espionage and fifth column activities in Muslim regions of Europe and the Middle East; 3) the formation of Muslim Waffen SS and Wehrmacht units in Bosnia-Hercegovina, Kosovo-Metohija, Western Macedonia, North Africa, and Nazi-occupied areas of the Soviet Union; and, 4) the formation of schools and training centers for Muslim imams and mullahs who would accompany the Muslim SS and Wehrmacht units. As soon as he arrived in Europe, the Mufti established close contacts with Bosnian Muslim and Albanian Muslim leaders. He would spend the remainder of the war organizing and rallying Muslims in support of Nazi Germany.


----------



## aris2chat (May 25, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> 
> Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers
> 
> To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.




Never have found an english copy, but I could be wrong.

Memoirs of the Grand Mufti, edited by Abd al-Karim al-Umar, Damascus, 1999


----------



## Hollie (May 25, 2016)

Islamism, al-Husseini and Nazism have a long sordid history of death and destruction.


----------



## aris2chat (May 25, 2016)

Hunting Down Aribert Heim, Egypt’s Hidden Nazi - The Daily ...
www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/03/24/hunting-down-aribert-heim...
Mar 24, 2014 · SS doctor Aribert Heim disappeared after the war to lead a secret life in Cairo, ultimately giving Nazi hunters the slip. ... Hunting Down Aribert Heim, ...
Roots of Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt linked to Nazi ...
blog.godreports.com/2012/12/roots-of-muslim-brotherhood-in-egypt...
Roots of Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt linked to Nazi ... in Cairo, show that prior to 1939 the Muslim ... from the Nazi regime to the Muslim Brotherhood. ...

Nazi Roots Of Palestinian & Arab Terror - Chabad4Israel.org
chabad4israel.org/facts/naziarabs.shtml
... 1929 in Cairo. ... were affiliated with the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt, then in its prime, ... Werwulf (German for "werewolf") ...

Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Muslim Brotherhood ... the German Nazis, ... cosmopolitan" era – an arson fire that destroyed some "750 buildings" in downtown Cairo ...


----------



## Dale Smith (May 25, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> 
> Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers
> 
> To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.



Could not have been a WWI or WWII without funding from Khazarian "Jews". Hitler modeled his S.S after the Jesuit Order..


----------



## aris2chat (May 25, 2016)

The Muslim Brotherhood, The Nazis and Al-Qa'ida
greyfalcon.us/The Muslim Brotherhood.htm
These charities fund Muslim Brotherhood, Hamas, Hizballah, ... Salameh must have come under the operational control of SS colonel and ODESSA head Otto Skorzeny.


----------



## aris2chat (May 25, 2016)

Amin-al-Husaini-and-the-holocaust-what-did-the-grand-mufti ...
www.worldpoliticsreview.com/articles/2082/amin-al-husaini-and-the...
May 18, 2016 · Amin al-Husaini and the Holocaust. What ... Grand Mufti, edited by Abd al-Karim al-Umar, were published in Damascus in 1999. (See cover photo below.) In the memoirs…

[PDF]
Amin al-Husaini and the Holocaust - trafo Verlagsgruppe …
www.trafoberlin.de/pdf-Neu/Amin al-Husaini and the Holocaust.pdf
Amin al-Husaini and the Holocaust ... Memoirs of the Grand Mufti, edited by Abd al-Karim al-Umar, ... in Damascus in 1999. (See cover photo below.) In the memoirs, ...

Amin al-Husaini and the Holocaust. What Did the Grand ...
myislam.dk/articles/en/schwanitz amin-al-husaini-and-the-holocaust.php
Amin al-Husaini and the Holocaust. ... Memoirs of the Grand Mufti, edited by Abd al-Karim al-Umar, were published in Damascus in 1999. (See ...

Amin al-Husaini and the Holocaust - Ocnus
www.ocnus.net/.../Amin_al-Husaini_and_the_Holocaust_printer.shtml
Amin al-Husaini and the Holocaust ... Memoirs of the Grand Mufti, edited by Abd al-Karim al-Umar, were published in Damascus in 1999.


----------



## montelatici (May 25, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> The Muslim Brotherhood, The Nazis and Al-Qa'ida
> greyfalcon.us/The Muslim Brotherhood.htm
> These charities fund Muslim Brotherhood, Hamas, Hizballah, ... Salameh must have come under the operational control of SS colonel and ODESSA head Otto Skorzeny.



Independence groups in most British colonies supported the Germans during WW2.  Don't you think it was a natural response.

"*Hindu Nationalist’s Historical Links to Nazism and Fascism"

*
Hindu Nationalist’s Historical Links to Nazism and Fascism


----------



## Hollie (May 25, 2016)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > The Muslim Brotherhood, The Nazis and Al-Qa'ida
> ...




Getting desperate. Nazi ideology had much in common with Islamist ideology. They both share supremacism and fascism as core components of the ideology


----------



## Hollie (May 25, 2016)

Just good ole' boys having fun.


----------



## montelatici (May 25, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Not desperate at all.  Just presenting the fact that many of those colonized by the British supported the Germans.  

But now that you mention it, Zionism is more akin to Nazism than Islam.  Zionism has the same racial superiority concept that Nazism had.  Of course, neither Aryans nor Jews are a race.


----------



## Hollie (May 25, 2016)

You poor, dear. Your tender islamo-sensibilities are offended. 

Since you brought it up, I agree that Nazi ideology has a number of parallels to Islamic fascism. 

I suppose that's why Islam's fascist and genocide-minded Husseini had such a bromance with the primary architects of Nazi ideology.


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2016)

montelatici said:


> You are such a pain in the ass with your propaganda. Nazavisna Drzava Hrvatska or Independent State of Croatia ruled by the Fascists ruled over Bosnia as well.  The Bosnian Muslims were recruited by the Croat Ustashi (Roman Catholic) to kill Serbs, Orthodox, not Catholic.  What a liar.


So are you saying that this Catholic magazine is lying?  

What a great defender of Christians you are!   

*the Muslim Waffen-SS cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics*.


----------



## theliq (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> 
> Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers
> 
> To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.


He was never a spokesman for the Palestinian National Movement,by the time he met Hitler he was banished from Palestine....and regarded as a Joke....he had been banished to Tunisia......not like you Zionist Trash who had sent Jews to the Gas Chambers in collaboration with the Germans by this time Roudy.steve,as a mute point NO Palestinians joined any of the Mufti's units.It was the Nazis(German) that tried to eliminate Serbs,with the help mainly of the Croatians..and Catholics..get your facts straight Rouds


----------



## theliq (May 26, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> ...


Yet he did have influence with Hitler,not to enable any more illegal Jews into Palestine....steve


----------



## theliq (May 26, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


No Rouds was totally inaccurate in parts of his summation.....even today there is a Schism between the Serbs and Croatians,as we well know here in Australia,during the disgraceful War between them not so long ago....Australian Serbs and Croats Guys that had been born in Australia fought over there against each other.....In my early Soccer Career I played against both ethnic teams and they were both as Mad as Cut Rattle Snakes,but matches against each other more often resulted in ABANDONED GAMES....as vishious(sic) fighting and brawls took presidence


----------



## theliq (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> 
> Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers
> 
> To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.


What Total Non Sense Roudy you should be Ashamed of yourself,REALLY,steve


----------



## Challenger (May 26, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> An excellent book about this is Icon Of Evil: Hitler's Mufti and The Rise Of Radical Islam



Icon of Evil: Hitler's Mufti and The Rise Of Radical Islam by David Dalin and John Rothman, much beloved by neo-cons and Zionist apologists is arguably one of the worst books availble about the Mufti. It's been described as a catalogue of cliches and anti-Arab propaganda drawn mainly from secondary and tertiary English sources. The book is full of inaccuracies and of little scholarly value, according to Tom Segev who stated the book, "...may be potentially harmful to Middle East peace prospects." Segev highlights the authors' consistent failure to provide solid evidence, for instance asserting on the basis of rumors that Husseini owed his position to a "passionate homosexual relationship" with a senior British official, and the degree to which the authors "blur the terms radical Islam, anti-Semitism and Nazism" and group together numerous Arabs and Muslims as "disciples of the mufti." He concludes: "The book is worth noticing, as it belongs to a genre of popular Arab-bashing that is often believed to be 'good for Israel.' It is not." http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/28/books/review/Segev-t.html

Benny Morris, an Israeli historian, commends the authors for "putting their finger on important affinities" but criticises the quality of their work, describing 'Icon of Evil" as a "bad book": "they decidedly over-reach, and, given the poverty of their scholarship, they often fail to persuade, leaving the reader with the bad taste of propaganda." He comments that they "suffer not from pedantry but from overtly propagandistic aims. They are constantly beating an ideological drum. Their adjectives are a giveaway. Every anti-Semite or anti-Semitic text is 'virulent' or 'notorious.'" The book "abounds with errors of fact", and Morris describes as "obscene" the authors' digression into a counterfactual history in which the Nazis won the Second World War and exterminated the Jews of Palestine with Husseini's assistance. Despite this, Morris allows that "much of what [the book] says is soberingly truthful and to the point" [5]

Icon of Evil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Challenger (May 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> ...



Israel Today....oh, yes totally impartial and unbiased.


----------



## Challenger (May 26, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Yep. Islamism under Husseini was as destructive and vile as the politico-religious ideology of Islamism has ever been.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aah, Carl Savich again, that well known genocide denier and apologist for Serbian Chetniks who collaborated with the Nazis.  Yup. Another unbiased source...


----------



## Hollie (May 26, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Islamism under Husseini was as destructive and vile as the politico-religious ideology of Islamism has ever been.
> ...



Aah, a New York _Slimes_ book review. Another personal opinion from someone who should be doing the fast food restaurant reviews..


----------



## Hollie (May 26, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Islamism under Husseini was as destructive and vile as the politico-religious ideology of Islamism has ever been.
> ...




Aah, wiki. Cutting and pasting made easy for the "less than clever".....


----------



## Challenger (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You are such a pain in the ass with your propaganda. Nazavisna Drzava Hrvatska or Independent State of Croatia ruled by the Fascists ruled over Bosnia as well.  The Bosnian Muslims were recruited by the Croat Ustashi (Roman Catholic) to kill Serbs, Orthodox, not Catholic.  What a liar.
> ...



Hardly, the 13th SS Mountain Division was engaged exclusively in anti-Partizan operations and contained large numbers of Catholics within it's ranks. Another epic fail from Rude-ee. He's a link to Wiki, as I really can't be bothered to find anything more academic; I've debunked this dross every time Rude-ee brings this dross up. 13th Waffen Mountain Division of the SS Handschar (1st Croatian) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Challenger (May 26, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Only when responding to the "less than clever"...


----------



## Challenger (May 26, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Good idea Hollie, you really should stick to fast food restaurant reviews.


----------



## theliq (May 26, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Trouble IS,Challenger is correct.....Why is it you Zionist are so adverse to accepting the Truth.....Deniers like you are A TYPICAL of the Zionist Brain Washing.....you are a difficult Mob,not sometimes but All The Time...you try always to abuse and degrade any poster who speaks the truth.......there is much Madness in your Mind.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> ...


He was the Nazi  spokesman for the movement involving the genocide of Jews and Christians.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

Challenger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > An excellent book about this is Icon Of Evil: Hitler's Mufti and The Rise Of Radical Islam
> ...



Funny how Monte changes into challenger when he finds himself in a corner.  And of course posts from wiki the site he calls "Hasbara". Ya gotta laugh.  

If you're going to show a negative review you might as well show the positive ones as well.  And besides,  Benny Morris said a lot of damning things about the so called Palestinians would you like me to post them? 

"Other reviewers viewed the book favorably. Martin Sieff of _The Washington Times_ write that 'the authors tell this story soberly and well", and describes the book as "valuable" and "the first serious biography of the mufti to appear in 14 years". His main criticism is that the book is too short, and does not include materiel from German archives, which he proposes that the authors be encouraged to remedy with an expanded 2nd edition.

Writing in the _Jerusalem Post_, Jonathan Schanzer takes a more positive view, describing _Icon of Evil_ as an "exceptional" history that "paints a stark picture of Husseini's ties to the Nazis and his dangerous role in the Third Reich" and identifies "numerous parallels between the murderous Nazi ideology of the 1940s and the murderous jihadist ideology that dominates headlines today." 

John R. Bradley, a writer on Middle Eastern affairs, comments in _The Straits Times_ that the book "makes a convincing case that Al-Husseini even had knowledge of and encouraged the Final Solution and should have been tried as a war criminal at Nuremberg." 

Marvin Olasky, editor of the American magazine _WORLD_, interviewed the authors Dalin and Rothmann about their book, in particular their claim of al-Husseini’s "lifelong sponsorship of terrorism" and their claim that Al-Husseini became part of Hitler’s “inner circle in Berlin, working closely with the top Nazi leaders, including von Ribbentrop, Himmler, and Eichmann” and agreed with their claims and conclusions.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




"Monty" is another anti Semite...to be ridiculed and  looked down upon as they all should be. I have no patience for people such as that one


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well in that case....Guess what else Benny Morris and others have said:

After Saturday Comes Sunday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*After Saturday Comes Sunday*

In the Arabic speaking Maronite community of Lebanon, the proverb has been current in the sense that Muslims will do away with Christians after they have dealt with the Jews. Israeli folklorist Shimon Khayyat has stated that the proverb, in the sense of "Since the Jews are now persecuted, it is as inevitable that the Christians' turn will come next as it is that Sunday will follow Saturday," has a wider distribution with variants in both Iraqi and Egyptian Arabic. This more recent usage of the proverb is attributed to Christian Arabs expressing a fear that they might share the fate that befell Jews during the Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim countries. It is often reported to be in use among certain Muslims as a slogan to threaten local Christian communities.


*History of Usage*

According to a publication by the American Foreign Policy Council, the proverb in the form ‘After Saturday, Sunday’, was brandished as a popular slogan among supporters of Haj Amin al-Husseini’s faction during the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine. The message is reported to have meant that once the Jews had been driven out, the Christians would be expelled.The authority for this is Benny Morris.

In 1940, soil conservationist Walter Clay Lowdermilk asserted the proverb meant that after Arabs ‘have destroyed the Jews they will destroy the Christians,’ predicting a massacre of Jews would occur if Britain left Palestine. Lowdermilk further claimed that 80,000 Iraqi Assyrians had been massacred after the British relinquished their mandate in Iraq in 1932.

A certain Royce Jones stated that it was a Jordanian slogan used on the eve of the Six-Day War, and that it expressed an intention to commit genocide on Christians. Royce’s letter was cited by Yosef Tekoah before the UN Security Council as proof of the relief Christians in Bethlehem supposedly felt with the Israeli conquest of the West Bank.

Paul Charles Merkley, professor emeritus in history at Carleton University cites reports from the end of the First Intifada (1993) that the proverb was used as graffiti on walls in Gaza and the Muslim-Arab sections of Jerusalem and Bethlehem.

The initial improvements for Christians under Israeli rule following the Six Day War led to appeals by Bethlemite Christians for integration within Israel. After Israel began to treat Christians as an integral component of the Palestinian Muslim population, the numerous diabilities inflicting on the latter, including land expropriations and hindrances to family unifications hit them as well, rendering such an appeal obsolete.


----------



## SAYIT (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> 
> Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers
> 
> To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.



First the Saturday people, then the Sunday people.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 26, 2016)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> ...



Palestinians in Lebanon would play soccer, with skulls of their Christian victims.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> ...





Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Doesn't mean they didn't do it, or that it didn't happen, dufus.  Today's IslamoNazi's also recruit Christian morons in the West to their cause.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It's just their way of showing love for the Christians. LOL


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though the Nazi Mufti, the founder of the Palestinian national movement,  wanted to commit genocide on Jews in their own holy land, he did manage to kill thousands of Catholics as well.  Perhaps because he had good practice when he participated as an independent Flickr in the Ottoman army, he participated in the Armenian holocaust where he and his fellow Muslim brethern slaughtered over 1.5 million Armenian Christians.
> ...


Calm down and go hug your kangaroo, Achmed.  Who the Nazi Mufti was is really not a matter of debate and very well documented:

following is testimony from the trial of Holocaust chief Adolph Eichmann concerning his relationship with the Mufti, Hajj Amin al-Husseini. We have not seen the original document; however the Website which posted it has proven accurate in the past.
Eichmann trial - The District Court Sessions

Dieter Wisliceny was Adolph Eichmann’s representative in Bratislava:

[Testimony from Eichmann trial begins here]

State Attorney Bach: This is our document No. 281. Mr. Steiner first tells us that Wisliceny described his talks with Eichmann, why Palestine cannot be considered as the destination for [Jewish] emigration: “When I asked him why, he laughed and asked whether I had never heard of the Grand Mufti Husseini. He explained that the Mufti has very close contact and cooperation with Eichmann, and therefore Germany cannot agree to Palestine being the final destination, as this would be a blow to Germany’s prestige in the Mufti’s eyes.”

Then he goes on: “At this further conversation Wisliceny gave me more details about the cooperation between Eichmann and the Mufti. The Mufti is a sworn enemy of the Jews and has always fought for the idea of annihilating the Jews. He sticks to this idea always, also in his talks with Eichmann” – and here we have one of the points about which Wisliceny has reservations – “who, as you know, is a German who was born in Palestine. The Mufti is one of the originators of the systematic destruction of European Jewry by the Germans, and he has become a permanent colleague, partner and adviser to Eichmann and Himmler in the implementation of this programme.”

Here Wisliceny adds: “I have read these descriptions and find them correct, except for this, that Eichmann was born in Palestine, and that the Mufti was a permanent partner of Himmler’s; this is not what I said.”

[Testimony from Eichmann trial ends here]


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

Hollie said:


> You poor, dear. Your tender islamo-sensibilities are offended.
> 
> Since you brought it up, I agree that Nazi ideology has a number of parallels to Islamic fascism.
> 
> I suppose that's why Islam's fascist and genocide-minded Husseini had such a bromance with the primary architects of Nazi ideology.



*Mufti of Jerusalem salutes the Bosnian SS division*






*From the Encyclopedia of Holocaust, Edition 1990, Vol. 2, page 704. The caption under the photograph reads: Hajj Amin al-Husseini, Mufti of Jerusalem, inspecting troops in Bosnia (1943).*

*President of Bosnia "recruited" for the SS Handschar Division*
*Catholic Church in Croatia, many Muslim clerics in Bosnia and Kosovo were willing accomplices in the genocide of the nations Serbian, Jewish and Roma population. From 1941 until 1945, the Nazi-installed regime of Ante Pavelic in Croatia carried out some of the most horrific crimes of the Holocaust (known as the Porajmos by the Roma), killing over 800,000 Yugoslav citizens - 750,000 Serbs, 60,000 Jews and 26,000 Roma. In these crimes, they were helped by Muslim fundamentalists in Bosnia and Kosovo who were openly supported by the Palestinian Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Hajj Amin al-Husseini. A notorious anti-Semite, he openly encouraged Muslims to join Nazi units that would be later implicated in genocide and crimes against humanity - the infamous Hanjar (or Handschar) 13th Waffen SS division. One of these crimes was the The Massacre at Koritska Jama Gorge, in Bosnia during 1941. The Nazi's also established a puppet state in Serbia under General Milan Nedic, who along with the Cetniks also particapated in the Holocaust in wartime Croatia (which included Bosnia) and Serbia.

What united al-Husseini and the Third Reich was a common hatred of the Jewish people. The Nazis had taken al-Husseini under their protection following the wartime invasion of Iraq. He was to spend most of the war living in a luxurious suite at the Hotel Adlon in Berlin. Hitler had enjoyed quite a following among the nationalist youth of Egypt during the war, after Nassiri Nasser, the brother of the future president of Egypt, had published an Arab edition of Mein Kampf in 1939, describing its author as the "strongest man of Europe". Not surprisingly, Egypt became like Argentina after the war - a safe haven for SS war criminals who fled there after the war. Many were keen to help President Nasser in his attempts to destroy the State of Israel. There is evidence that the shadowy ODESSA network helped many of them to Egypt. Apart from Syria - who still host the wanted SS war criminal Alois Brunner, it was in Egypt that thePost-war Arab links to the ODESSA network were strongest.

Many of the victims of the Holocaust/Porajmos were murdered in the Second World War's third largest death camp - Jasenovac, where over 200,000 people - mainly Orthodox Serbs met their deaths. Some 240,000 were "rebaptized" into the Catholic faith by fundamentalist Clerics in "the Catholic Kingdom of Croatia" as part of the policy to "kill a third, deport a third, convert a third" of Yugoslavia's Serbs, Jews and Roma in wartime Bosnia and Croatia (The Yugoslav Auschwitz and the Vatican, Vladimar Dedijer, Anriman-Verlag, Freiburg, Germany, 1988).

The most senior Muslim cleric to be involved in the Holocaust/Porajmos was Hajj Amin al-Husseini, who according to the Encyclopedia of the Holocaust (Edition 1990, Volume 2, Pages 706 and 707), made a substantial contribution to the Axis war effort by organizing "in record time" recruitment to Muslim SS units in Croatia that would be involved in some of the worse atrocities of the Second World War. 

Altogether, it is estimated that some 20,000 Muslims fought in the Hanjar (Sword) SS Division, which fought against Yugoslav partisans led by General Tito, and carried out police and security details in fascist Hungary. The Nazi's recruited two SS divisions from Yugoslavia's Muslim population: the infamous Bosnian 13th Waffen Hanjar (or Handschar) SS division, and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st Waffen SS division. SS conscription in Yugoslavia during the war produced 42,000 Waffen SS and police troops

The Encyclopedia of the Holocaust states:

They participated in the massacre of civilians in Bosnia and volunteered to join in the hunt for Jews in Croatia . . . The Germans made a point of publicizing the fact that Husseini had flown from Berlin to Sarajevo for the sole purpose of giving his blessing to the Muslim army and inspecting its arms and training exercises.*


----------



## montelatici (May 26, 2016)

Ahh, the Encyclopedia of the Holocaust.  Must be true.  The Bosnian Muslims were citizens of Croatia during the was and served in the Croatian forces which were predominately Roman Catholic.   

The Holocaust is Lindbergh's fault, Hitler had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Ahh, the Encyclopedia of the Holocaust.  Must be true.  The Bosnian Muslims were citizens of Croatia during the was and served in the Croatian forces which were predominately Roman Catholic.
> 
> The Holocaust is Lindbergh's fault, Hitler had nothing to do with it.


More gibberish and futile attempts at discrediting factual undisputed  history of the Nazi Palestinian Mufti who committed genocide on both Christians and Jews, not only in the holy land but all over Europe.  Perhaps he saw his life's mission as a genocidal IslamoNazi when as an Ottoman soldier he participated in the genocide of 1.5 million Christians in Armenian holocaust.


----------



## montelatici (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, the Encyclopedia of the Holocaust.  Must be true.  The Bosnian Muslims were citizens of Croatia during the was and served in the Croatian forces which were predominately Roman Catholic.
> ...



Everything you post is Hasbara propaganda, everything.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


You mean he didn't meet with Hitler and his henchmen, and the Nazis didn't house him in Berlin?  Everything you post is lies and based on your Jew hate, everything.  

The founder of the Palestinian national bowel movement was genocidal Nazi scum.  

*HITLER AND THE MUFTI OF JERUSALEM - Official Transcript of Meeting*
*ADOLF HITLER AND THE GRAND MUFTI OF JERUSALEM*

*OFFICIAL TRANSCRIPT OF MEETING*

*NOVEMBER 28, 1941  BERLIN, GERMANY*








The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem was probably the most famous and most popular leader in the Arab world in his time.  His enthusiastic and continued support for Hitler would have huge implications for the future of the Middle East.  Yasir Arafat began his career working for the Mufti after the war and would continue to praise him as late as 2002.

Arafat's connection to the Mufti and the Mufti's high prestige in the Arab world would create major concerns in the world's Jewish community about the sincerity of the commitment to peace of Arafat and other Arab leaders.

Nazi Germany was admired by a large part of the Islamic world.  Even Anwar Sadat praised Hitler as late the 1950's.  Meanwhile, both Hitler and Himmler admired many aspects of Islam.

The official transcript follows:

*NOTE:  BRIEF STATEMENT OF PUBLICATIONS PRINCIPLES*

The World Future Fund serves as a source of documentary material, reading lists and internet links from different points of view that we believe have historical significance. *The publication of this material is in no way whatsoever an endorsement of these viewpoints by the World Future Fund, unless explicitly stated by us.  As our web site makes very clear, we are totally opposed to ideas such as racism, religious intolerance and communism. *However, in order to combat such evils, it is necessary to understand them by means of the study of key documentary material.  For a more detailed statement of our publications standards click here.

Reich Chancellory, Berlin November 28, 1941 meeting of German Chancellor Adolf Hitler and Grand Mufti Haj Amin al-Husseiniin the Presence of the Reich Foreign Minister and Minister Grobba

Source: Documents on German Foreign Policy 1918-1945, Series D, Vol XIII, London, 1964, pp.881 ff.

*GRAND MUFTI:*


The Grand Mufti began by thanking the Fuhrer for the great honor he had bestowed by receiving him. He wished to seize the opportunity to convey to the Fuhrer of the Greater German Reich, admired by the entire Arab world, his thanks of the sympathy which he had always shown for the Arab and especially the Palestinian cause, and to which he had given clear expression in his public speeches. The Arab countries were firmly convinced that Germany would win the war and that the Arab cause would then prosper. The Arabs were Germany's natural friends because they had the same enemies as had Germany, namely the English, the Jews, and the Communists. Therefore they were prepared to cooperate with Germany with all their hearts and stood ready to participate in the war, not only negatively by the commission of acts of sabotage and the instigation of revolutions, but also positively by the formation of an Arab Legion. The Arabs could be more useful to Germany as allies than might be apparent at first glance, both for geographical reasons and because of the suffering inflicted upon them by the English and the Jews. Furthermore, they had had close relations with all Moslem nations, of which they could make use in behalf of the common cause. The Arab Legion would be quite easy to raise. An appeal by the Mufti to the Arab countries and the prisoners of Arab, Algerian, Tunisian, and Moroccan nationality in Germany would produce a great number of volunteers eager to fight. Of Germany's victory the Arab world was firmly convinced, not only because the Reich possessed a large army, brave soldiers, and military leaders of genius, but also because the Almighty could never award the victory to an unjust cause.

In this struggle, the Arabs were striving for the independence and unity of Palestine, Syria, and Iraq. They had the fullest confidence in the Fuhrer and looked to his hand for the balm on their wounds, which had been inflicted upon them by the enemies of Germany.

The Mufti then mentioned the letter he had received from Germany, which stated that Germany was holding no Arab territories and understood and recognized the aspirations to independence and freedom of the Arabs, just as she supported the elimination of the Jewish national home.

A public declaration in this sense would be very useful for its propagandistic effect on the Arab peoples at this moment. It would rouse the Arabs from their momentary lethargy and give them new courage. It would also ease the Mufti's work of secretly organizing the Arabs against the moment when they could strike. At the same time, he could give the assurance that the Arabs would in strict discipline patiently wait for the right moment and only strike upon an order form Berlin.

With regard to the events in Iraq, the Mufti observed that the Arabs in that country certainly had by no means been incited by Germany to attack England, but solely had acted in reaction to a direct English assault upon their honor.

The Turks, he believed, would welcome the establishment of an Arab government in the neighboring territories because they would prefer weaker Arab to strong European governments in the neighboring countries and, being themselves a nations of 7 million, they had moreover nothing to fear from the 1,700,000 Arabs inhabiting Syria, Transjordan, Iraq, and Palestine.

France likewise would have no objections to the unification plan because she had conceded independence to Syria as early as 1936 and had given her approval to the unification of Iraq and Syria under King Faisal as early as 1933.

In these circumstances he was renewing his request that the Fuhrer make a public declaration so that the Arabs would not lose hope, which is so powerful a force in the life of nations. With such hope in their hearts the Arabs, as he had said, were willing to wait. They were not pressing for immediate realization for their aspirations; they could easily wait half a year or a whole year. But if they were not inspired with such a hope by a declaration of this sort, it could be expected that the English would be the gainers from it.

*HITLER:*

The Fuhrer replied that Germany's fundamental attitude on these questions, as the Mufti himself had already stated, was clear. Germany stood for uncompromising war against the Jews. That naturally included active opposition to the Jewish national home in Palestine, which was nothing other than a center, in the form of a state, for the exercise of destructive influence by Jewish interests. Germany was also aware that the assertion that the Jews were carrying out the functions of economic pioneers in Palestine was a lie. The work there was done only by the Arabs, not by the Jews. Germany was resolved, step by step, to ask one European nation after the other to solve its Jewish problem, and at the proper time to direct a similar appeal to non-European nations as well.

Germany was at the present time engaged in a life and death struggle with two citadels of Jewish power: Great Britain and Soviet Russia. Theoretically there was a difference between England's capitalism and Soviet Russia's communism; actually, however, the Jews in both countries were pursuing a common goal. This was the decisive struggle; on the political plane, it presented itself in the main as a conflict between Germany and England, but ideologically it was a battle between National Socialism and the Jews. It went without saying that Germany would furnish positive and practical aid to the Arabs involved in the same struggle, because platonic promises were useless in a war for survival or destruction in which the Jews were able to mobilize all of England's power for their ends.

The aid to the Arabs would have to be material aid. Of how little help sympathies alone were in such a battle had been demonstrated plainly by the operation in Iraq, where circumstances had not permitted the rendering of really effective, practical aid. In spite of all the sympathies, German aid had not been sufficient and Iraq was overcome by the power of Britain, that is, the guardian of the Jews.

The Mufti could not but be aware, however, that the outcome of the struggle going on at present would also decide the fate of the Arab world. The Fuhrer therefore had to think and speak coolly and deliberately, as a rational man and primarily as a soldier, as the leader of the German and allied armies. Everything of a nature to help in this titanic battle for the common cause, and thus also for the Arabs, would have to be done. Anything however, that might contribute to weakening the military situation must be put aside, no matter how unpopular this move might be.

Germany was now engaged in very severe battles to force the gateway to the northern Caucasus region. The difficulties were mainly with regard to maintaining the supply, which was most difficult as a result of the destruction of railroads and highways as well as the oncoming winter. If at such a moment, the Fuhrer were to raise the problem of Syria in a declaration, those elements in France which were under de Gaulle's influence would receive new strength. They would interpret the Fuhrer's declaration as an intention to break up France's colonial empire and appeal to their fellow countrymen that they should rather make common cause with the English to try to save what still could be saved. A German declaration regarding Syria would in France be understood to refer to the French colonies in general, and that would at the present time create new troubles in western Europe, which means that a portion of the German armed forces would be immobilized in the west and no longer be available for the campaign in the east.

The Fuhrer then made the following statement to the Mufti, enjoining him to lock it in the uttermost depths of his heart:

1. He (the Fuhrer) would carry on the battle to the total destruction of the Judeo-Communist empire in Europe.
2. At some moment which was impossible to set exactly today but which in any event was not distant, the German armies would in the course of this struggle reach the southern exit from Caucasia.
3. As soon as this had happened, the Fuhrer would on his own give the Arab world the assurance that its hour of liberation had arrived. Germany's objective would then be solely the destruction of the Jewish element residing in the Arab sphere under the protection of British power. In that hour the Mufti would be the most authoritative spokesman for the Arab world. It would then be his task to set off the Arab operations, which he had secretly prepared. When that time had come, Germany could also be indifferent to French reaction to such a declaration.

Once Germany had forced open the road to Iran and Iraq through Rostov; it would be also the beginning of the end of the British World Empire. He (the Fuhrer) hoped that the coming year would make it possible for Germany to thrust open the Caucasian gate to the Middle East. For the good of their common cause, it would be better if the Arab proclamation were put off for a few more months than if Germany were to create difficulties for herself without being able thereby to help the Arabs.

He (the Fuhrer) fully appreciated the eagerness of the Arabs for a public declaration of the sort requested by the Grand Mufti. But he would beg him to consider that he (the Fuhrer) himself was the Chief of State of the German Reich for five long years during which he was unable to make to his own homeland the announcement of its liberation. He had to wait with that until the announcement could be made on the basis of a situation brought about by the force of arms that the Anschluss had been carried out.

The moment that Germany's tank divisions and air squadrons had made their appearance south of the Caucasus, the public appeal requested by the Grand Mufti could go out to the Arab world.

*GRAND MUFTI:*

The Grand Mufti replied that it was his view that everything would come to pass just as the Fuhrer had indicated. He was fully reassured and satisfied by the words which he had heard form the Chief of the German State. He asked, however, whether it would not be possible, secretly at least, to enter into an agreement with Germany of the kind he had just outlined for the Fuhrer.

*HITLER:*

The Fuhrer replied that he had just now given the Grand Mufti precisely that confidential declaration.

*GRAND MUFTI:*

The Grand Mufti thanked him for it and stated in conclusion that he was taking his leave from the Fuhrer in full confidence and with reiterated thanks for the interest shown in the Arab cause.


----------



## montelatici (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Of course he met with Hitler. Independence movement leaders from various British colonies met with the Germans.  They had very little effect or influence over Hitler.

I only post fact.  You only post propaganda.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

Ha ha ha. He said "I only post fact". I think the vast majority of this forum totally disagrees with that one, Sasquatch!

Yes of course, they were genocidal Jew haters who saw eye to eye.  So you agree that the Palestinian founder was a Nazi who fought and killed Jews and Christians.  Case closed.

To Himmler with love:

Palestinian leader meets Hitler, and they agree on their common enemy: The Jews.

"Hitler: We're natural allies – we have the same enemy, namely the Jews. When we win, the Mufti will be Fuehrer of Muslims."





The photo is inscribed by Himmler:
"To his eminence the Grand Mufti, 4 VII 1943, in remembrance H Himmler"
Seiner Eminenz dem Grossmufti 4 VII 1943[July 4, 1943] zur erinnerung H Himmler


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

*The Truth About the Grand Mufti, Hitler and the Holocaust*

*The Truth About the Grand Mufti, Hitler and the Holocaust*



Screenshot showing a photo of Haj Amin al-Husseini meeting SS leader Heinrich Himmler, with the dedication: To His Eminence the Grand Mufti as a memory; 4 VII: 1943; H.Himmler.

Netanyahu was right to remind the world that the Grand Mufti was an enthusiastic supporter of Nazi Germany. 

Prime Minister Netanyahu has been accused of “a dangerous historical distortion” and even “Holocaust Denial” from the predictable political quarters who even dismiss the Grand Mufti as “a lightweight” inconsequential in the history of the Holocaust. This claim wrongly mitigates the Mufti’s mindset and crimes as one of the Hitler era’s leading anti-Jewish haters.

Who was Haj Amin al-Husseini and what was his historical significance? A relative of Yasser Arafat as well as ally of Hassan al-Banna, originator of Hamas’ parent organization, the Muslim Brotherhood, the Grand Mufti was a moving force behind Palestinian Jew hatred, from the riots of 1920 and 1929 through the 1936-1939 bloody Arab Uprising against the Holy Land’s Jewish community, long before his WWII support of Nazi Germany.

According to Historian Robert Wistrich’s Hitler and the Holocaust (2001), the Mufti escaped British scrutiny in Jerusalem after the war’s outbreak for the more friendly confines of Berlin, where, in November, 1941, he had tea with Hitler who asked him “to lock in the innermost depths of his heart” that he (Hitler) “would carry on the battle to the total destruction of the Judeo-Communist Empire in Europe.” In 1942, Fred Grobba wrote approvingly of the Mufti’s visit with members of the Nazi elite to “the concentration camp Oranienburg . . . . The visit lasted about two hours with very satisfying results . . . . the Jews aroused particular interest among the Arabs. . . . It [the visit] . . . made a very favorable impression on the Arabs.”

In 1943, the Mufti extended his relations with the German Foreign Office and Abwehr directly to the SS Main Office. Gottlob Berger arranged a meeting between al-Husayni and SS chief Heinrich Himmler on July 3, 1943. Al-Husayni sent Himmler birthday greetings on October 6, and expressed the hope that “the coming year would make our cooperation even closer and bring us closer to our common goals.” The Grand Mufti also helped organize a Muslim Waffen SS Battalion, known as the Hanjars, that slaughtered ninety percent of Bosnia’s Jews, and were dispatched to Croatia and Hungary. The Mufti also made broadcasts to the Middle East urging Arabs and Muslims to honor Allah by implementing their own Final Solution.

After the War, Great Britain, the U.S., and Yugoslavia indicted the Mufti as a war criminal, but Yugoslavia dropped its extradition request to France, and legal proceedings were abandoned so as not to upset the Arab world. Escaping back to the Middle East, Al-Husseini continued his genocidal exhortations and rejectionist demands that the Jewish presence be erased from Palestine continued unabated before and during the 1948 War by five Arab states against Israel. Only then, did his influence gradually decline. He died in 1974, not long after Arab armies almost succeeded in destroying Israel in an attack launched on Judaism’s holiest day, Yom Kippur.

Far from “a light weight,” the Grand Mufti will be remembered as one the twentieth century’s most virulent Jew haters and a key cheerleader for Hitler’s genocidal Final Solution.


----------



## montelatici (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> *The Truth About the Grand Mufti, Hitler and the Holocaust*
> 
> *The Truth About the Grand Mufti, Hitler and the Holocaust*
> 
> ...



Are you saying that the Mufti should not have asked the Germans to help save the inhabitants of Palestine from European colonization and dispossession that he foresaw?

What do you think he should have done, encourage the British to send more Jews to Palestine?  

I don't quite understand your logic.


----------



## Hollie (May 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *The Truth About the Grand Mufti, Hitler and the Holocaust*
> ...



The mufti was saving no one. The re-establishment of the Jewish homeland was an educated, modern and enlightened culture (the Jews), encountering a retrograde, fascist and backward culture (the Islamists), 

The mufti aligned with a similarly fascist cultural dynamic that mirrored his own (Nazi fascists).


----------



## theliq (May 26, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Moron,Palestinians have had good relations with everyone including Christians,you are talking about the Ottoman Al Jazzar(The Butcher),but it wasn't Soccer he played with skulls as Soccer was only invented in 1870's(Thank You theliq)

At Acre(Akko) he built a 3 metre thick battlement by the sea,(Impressive structure if you have been there,if not you should) and buried alive mainly Christians,as part of the sea wall/battlement,over time it has been eroded by the sea,you can actually see the outlines of where these Christians were buried alive,as you know I worked for EL AL as a tourist guide in the 70's and very interesting it was too..steven


----------



## theliq (May 26, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


But the Collaboration of the ZIONISTS with the Nazis was far,far worse,collectively they sent Millions of Jews KNOWINGLY to the GAS-CHAMBERS........but I note you never mention this because you to are one of the GUILTY


----------



## theliq (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


How SAD for you Rouds that at the same time the Zionists could have saved Millions of Innocent Jews but instead your beloved Zionists helped none and knowingly they were sent to the GAS-CHAMBERS,due to the recalsegent nature and criminality of the ZIONISTS.steve


----------



## montelatici (May 26, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Zionists were just European neo-colonialists that intended to colonize Palestine and expel the native people.  The Mufti was simply trying to defend the people he represented.  How can that be so complicated.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2016)

Simply shimply. The Mufti was an Islamist and a genocidal maniac who teamed up with the Nazis to not only wipe out Jews but the Christians as well.

So, to recap, the Mufti and bastard children of his marriage with the Nazis aka the so called Palestinians, have killed hundreds of thousands of Christians starting with the Armenian Christian holocaust, then all across the holyland and Europe in the 1930's, in Lebanon, and of course the animals are still at it, in trying to establish their Islamic terrorist caliphate of Palestine. 

What a great defender of Christians you are!

*"the Muslim Waffen-SS cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics*."


----------



## montelatici (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Simply shimply. The Mufti was an Islamist and a genocidal maniac who teamed up with the Nazis to not only wipe out Jews but the Christians as well.
> 
> So, to recap, the Mufti and bastard children of his marriage with the Nazis aka the so called Palestinians, have killed hundreds of thousands of Christians starting with the Armenian Christian holocaust, then all across the holyland and Europe in the 1930's, in Lebanon, and of course the animals are still at it, in trying to establish their Islamic terrorist caliphate of Palestine.
> 
> ...



What about these Taliban Muhajideen with Reagan?  Does that mean Reagan was the cause of 9/11?


----------



## montelatici (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Simply shimply. The Mufti was an Islamist and a genocidal maniac who teamed up with the Nazis to not only wipe out Jews but the Christians as well.
> 
> So, to recap, the Mufti and bastard children of his marriage with the Nazis aka the so called Palestinians, have killed hundreds of thousands of Christians starting with the Armenian Christian holocaust, then all across the holyland and Europe in the 1930's, in Lebanon, and of course the animals are still at it, in trying to establish their Islamic terrorist caliphate of Palestine.
> 
> ...



The Mufti just wanted to stop the colonization of Palestine and the dispossession of the Palestinians.  The Roman Catholic Croatians and their Bosnian Muslim troops attacked their enemies, which happened to be Christians.  Stop posting propaganda.


----------



## theliq (May 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> *The Truth About the Grand Mufti, Hitler and the Holocaust*
> 
> *The Truth About the Grand Mufti, Hitler and the Holocaust*
> 
> ...


What the Nit and yar who forgot to mention was the Zionists were even bigger fans and collaborators  of Hitler helping send so many Millions of Jews to the Charnals,The Nit is a Zionist himself.......Why would he not mention this Roudy,or is he carrying the burden of absolute GUILT on his shoulders....you cannot have it both ways Rouds,or do you think it OK to be a complete HYPOCRITE....steve,your friend


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Simply shimply. The Mufti was an Islamist and a genocidal maniac who teamed up with the Nazis to not only wipe out Jews but the Christians as well.
> ...


They aren't Taliban you ignoramus, they are Mujahedeen who fought against the Taliban and Alqueda. It doesn't surprise me that you use a picture often used by anti-American scum in order to deceive people and tarnish Reagan's presidency.  

And what does any of this have to do with factual history of the genocidal Nazi Mufti who was responsible for murdering hundreds of thousands of Jews and Christians?  ZERO.  Was Reagan a terrorist himself? Yet another bullshit false comparison by the rabid antisemite. 

I'll stick with what the Catholic website said about the Nazi Mufti, Mr.
Christian defender:

*"the Muslim Waffen-SS cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics*."


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *The Truth About the Grand Mufti, Hitler and the Holocaust*
> ...


Hey Steve stop whining about the truth, put the bottle of halal Islamic whiskey down, and try making sense for a change.  Do you admit that the founder of the Palestinian national movement was a certified genocidal Nazi or not?


----------



## Challenger (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> If you're going to show a negative review you might as well show the positive ones as well...



Well I thought I'd leave that to you, I did say "much beloved by neo-cons and Zionist apologists and Marvin Olasky, John R. Bradley, Jonathan Schanzer and Martin Sieff all qualify as either neo-cons or Zionist apologists. Not one real academic amongst them.


----------



## Challenger (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ...Well in that case....Guess what else Benny Morris and others have said:
> 
> After Saturday Comes Sunday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Distinct lack of any citation from Benny Morris, just an unnamed publication by a neo-con site and if Marionite Christians, like the Phalangists, want to make things up, about old Arab proverbs, that's up to them. Oh, you forgot to include in the Benny Morris section, "...who, however, does *not identify al-Husseini’s faction in this context, and provides no source for the claim it was popular in Palestine at that period."   *

You also omitted a bit from the Walter Clay Lowdermilk section, allow me: 
In 1940, *a pro-Zionist* soil conservationist Walter Clay Lowdermilk asserted the proverb meant that after Arabs ‘have destroyed the Jews they will destroy the Christians,’ predicting a massacre of Jews would occur if Britain left Palestine. Lowdermilk further claimed that 80,000 Iraqi Assyrians had been massacred after the British relinquished their mandate in Iraq in 1932.[13]

No idea who Royce Jones is/was but if his letter was used by the Zionists, it was probably made up, especially when you take this into account from your own source:

"The initial improvements for Christians under Israeli rule following the Six Day War led to appeals by Bethlemite Christians for integration within Israel. After Israel began to treat Christians as an integral component of the Palestinian Muslim population, the numerous diabilities inflicting on the latter, including land expropriations and hindrances to family unifications hit them as well, rendering such an appeal obsolete."

And as for grafitti, anyone can put that up on a wall, including Zionist Mista'arvim units.


----------



## Challenger (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not. Next?


----------



## Challenger (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Doesn't mean they didn't do it, or that it didn't happen, dufus.



Perhaps, but the greater likelyhood is that they didn't do it and it never happened, unless you can provide solid evidence, most reasonable people assume innocence until proven guilty.


----------



## Challenger (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You poor, dear. Your tender islamo-sensibilities are offended.
> ...



Oh, where to begin debunking this drivel...

Ok the troops in the photograph could belong to any unit, but not necessarily the 13th SS Mountain division "Handschar" if only for the simple reason the collar patches do not display the Hanschar divisional badge. To be fair, I'll attribute this to Rude-ee's stupidity entitling this photo as "The Mufti of Jerusalem salutes the Bosnian SS division when the caption itself says "From the _Encyclopedia of Holocaust_, Edition 1990, Vol. 2, page 704. The caption under the photograph reads: _Hajj Amin al-Husseini, Mufti of Jerusalem, *inspecting troops in Bosnia*_ (1943). (Troops, not necessarily SS troops.)

Next we have, 

"A notorious anti-Semite, he openly encouraged Muslims to join Nazi units that would be later implicated in genocide and crimes against humanity - the infamous Hanjar (or Handschar) 13th Waffen SS division. One of these crimes was the The Massacre at Koritska Jama Gorge, in Bosnia during 1941. "

Yeah, OK...if only the 13th SS Mountain Division "Handschar" existed in 1941. D'oh!

Wait, what? The "Encyclopedia of the Holocaust"? Got it, originally published by Yad Vashem, the place that devotes more space to the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem as regards the Holocaust than it does to Heinrich Himmler and Reinhard Heidrich combined. So no Zionist bias there then.


----------



## Challenger (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, the Encyclopedia of the Holocaust.  Must be true.  The Bosnian Muslims were citizens of Croatia during the was and served in the Croatian forces which were predominately Roman Catholic.
> ...



"Ottoman soldier he participated in the genocide of 1.5 million Christians in Armenian holocaust." No he didn't. He was in training until 1916 when he became an aide-de camp in the 46th Division stationed in Izmir, Western Turkey, then as an artillery officer on the north Caucasus front where the only action he saw was the occasional exchange of artillery fire with the Russians. The Armenian "genocide" happened in 1915-16 in areas which are now modern day Iraq and Syria. There is no objective evidence, zero, nada, that he took part in the genocide.

As for the bottom photograph, more drivel. The decision to impliment the final solution took place, as everyone knows, during the Wannsee Conference held in in *January* 1942!


----------



## Challenger (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> They aren't Taliban you ignoramus, they are Mujahedeen who fought against the Taliban and Alqueda.



Seems you have no idea about what went on in Afghanistsn as well as Palestine; yesterday's "Mujahedeen" are today's "Taliban", they're interchangeable and both want rid of foreigners out of Afghanistan.



Roudy said:


> Simply shimply.



Simply, you are an idiot.

Bored with this now, too easy.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 27, 2016)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I don't know what you're talking about, but I do know the eyewitness account of Rebbetzin Esther Jungreis.  She is the Jewish version of Mother Theresa--a very righteous person.  She is also a survivor of the Bergen-Belsen camp at the time of the Holocaust.  Anyway. for those of you who don't know, the PLO was stationed in Lebanon during the Civil War there, and they were allies of the Muslims against the Christians.  Rebbetzin Jungreis has written in several articles that she visited Lebanon shortly after the war there.  She saw Palestinians playing soccer with Christian skulls, and was shocked.  She wrote that even during the Holocaust she had not seen such evil.  YOU are the moron for believing that the Palestinians are incapable of doing something like that.


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...Well in that case....Guess what else Benny Morris and others have said:
> ...



Funny you guys quote Benny Morris when it's convenient but when there are other quotes you question it.  Fact is it is a a long held belief held by the Christians of the region that after Muslims are done killing and expelling all the Jews it will be the Christians turn, and this belief has been corroborated consistently by both the Christians who have been living there, and other historians and observers On the ground.  After all, it is a historical fact that Muslims have indeed been wiping out the Christians in the region for the last 1400 years.  Many of those countries were Christian in the past.


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't Taliban you ignoramus, they are Mujahedeen who fought against the Taliban and Alqueda.
> ...


No actually dipstick and sock of Monte, the word "Mujahed" or "Mujahedeen" is a commonly used label or term that Muslim fighters use. THOSE particular people who met with Reagan in your sock's deceptive picture were the Afghan mujahedeen who fought against al Queda and the Taliban, you ignoramus. Which has absolute ZERO to do with who the Mufti was and what he did.  You guys need to stay of the conspiracy neo Nazi sites.


----------



## montelatici (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Ignorance of the facts combined with your pathological lying is truly something to behold.  The photo is of Reagan with Afghan freedom fighters who were allied with Bin Ladin and were fighting the Russians.  It was taken in 1985 you moron.  

Stupid people shouldn't lie, it makes them look stupider.

" bin Laden left Saudi Arabia to fight the Soviet army in Afghanistan after Moscow’s invasion in 1979. By 1984, he was running a front organization known as Maktab al-Khidamar – the MAK – which funneled money, arms and fighters from the outside world into the Afghan war."


Sleeping With the Devil: How U.S. and Saudi Backing of Al Qaeda Led to 9/11


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Bzzzzzzt wrong, those guys in that picture were allied with Shah Massoud and both of them were fighting against Al Queda and the Taliban.  Or do you not remember that Al Queda assassinated the Mujahideen leader Shah Massoud which then caused Afghanistan to collapse and fall under Al Queda's hands? What an ignoramus you are.  

And what any of this garbage has to do with the proven fact that the Nazi Mufti committed genocide against the Jews and Christians, who knows.  

Time to switch in your IP changer and change into your UK sock?  

*Ahmad Shah Massoud*
*Ahmad Shah Massoud* (Dari Persian: احمد شاه مسعود; September 2, 1953 – September 9, 2001) was an Afghan political and military leader, who was a powerful military commander during the resistance against the Soviet occupation between 1979 and 1989 and in the following years of civil war. He was assassinated on September 9, 2001.

Following the rise of the Taliban in 1996, Massoud, who rejected the Taliban's fundamentalist interpretation of Islam, returned to armed opposition until he eventually fled to Kulob, Tajikistan, destroying the Salang Tunnel on his way north. 

From the start of the war, Massoud's mujahideen attacked the occupying Soviet forces, ambushing Soviet and Afghan communist convoys travelling through the Salang Pass, and causing fuel shortages in Kabul. The Soviets mounted a series of offensives against the Panjshir. Between 1980 and 1985, these offensives were conducted twice a year.


----------



## Challenger (May 27, 2016)

"Stilla"


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

"Oops, looks like I got humiliated again ..time for...IP...change..."






*
Hajj Amin al Husseini, leader of the ‘Palestinian movement,’ becomes an architect of Adolf Hitler’s Final Solution, and then continues the extermination effort beyond the World War, helping create Al Fatah, the controlling core of the PLO
____________________________________________________*
Because the so-called ‘Arab Revolt’ had been directed in part against the British and supported by the Nazis, the British for once moved against Hajj Amin, and he became a fugitive. A furious 1948 _New York Post _article against the ex-Mufti, by Immanuel Velikovsky, states that

“...The ex-Mufti escaped from Jerusalem and Palestine in the garb of a woman. In Syria he was on Mussolini’s payroll. When, with the beginning of the war, his position in Syria, a French mandate, became ‘insecure,’ he escaped to Iraq. There he worked hard and succeeded in [organizing a coup,] bringing Iraq into the war against the Allies, the declaration of war having been made on May 2, 1941. At that time the Nazis’ entered Greece and Egypt.”[51]

While in Iraq, Hajj Amin organized a pogrom like the ones he had been organizing in 'Palestine' against the Iraqi Jewish community, which ended some 2600 years of Jewish life in Iraq. This pogrom was called the Farhud.[52]Velikovsky continues,

“When the [Iraqi] revolt was crushed (mainly by the Jewish volunteers from Palestine), the ex-Mufti escaped to Iran and hid himself in the Japanese Embassy there. From Teheran he escaped to Italy, where his arrival was announced by the Fascist radio as a ‘great and happy event’; in November, 1941, he arrived in Berlin and was received by Hitler. In 1942 the ex-Mufti organized the Arab Legion that fought the American invasion in Africa...”[53]

The substance of Hajj Amin’s 28 November 1941 interview with Adolf Hitler is preserved in a Nazi document that summarizes the exchange between the two men:

“The Führer then made the following statement to the Mufti, enjoining him to lock it in the uttermost depths of his heart:

1. He (the Führer) would carry on the battle to the total destruction of the Judeo-Communist empire in Europe.

2. At some moment which was impossible to set exactly today but which in any event was not distant, the German armies would in the course of this struggle reach the southern exit from Caucasia.

3. As soon as this had happened, the Führer would on his own give the Arab world the assurance that its hour of liberation had arrived. _Germany’s objective would then be solely the destruction of the Jewish element residing in the Arab sphere under the protection of British power _[my emphasis]. In that hour the Mufti would be the most authoritative spokesman for the Arab world. It would then be his task to set off the Arab operations which he had secretly prepared. When that time had come, Germany could also be indifferent to French reaction to such a declaration.”[54]






*Hajj Amin al Husseini meets with Hitler
(Berlin, 1941)*

The same document states that the Mufti, “was fully reassured and satisfied by the words which he had heard from the Chief of the German State.” That is, he was “fully reassured and satisfied” that Hitler would (1) help him carry out the destruction of all Jews living in the Arab sphere and, (2) based on that Final Solution, make him “the most authoritative spokesman in the Arab world.” Once again, this shows that Hajj Amin al Husseini was not interested in defending any Arabs, but rather interested in killing Jews. Hajj Amin would now demonstrate his special predilection with a vengeance by leading Adolf Hitler’s extermination program against the European Jews.

This has been well established.


----------



## montelatici (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Damn you are stupid.  The photo is from 1985, the Russians were still in Afghanistan you idiot.  The people in the photo were allied with Bin Ladin and Al Qaeda, you pathological liar.

Here are the members of that Taliban/Mujahideen, no Massoud among them.  You are such a clown. 


The group consisted of Mir Ne' Matollah Syyed Mortaza, Habib-Ur-Rehman Hashemi, and Gol-Mohammad, who are villagers from Lowgar Province, Omar Babrakzai, a former judge, Mohammad Suafoor Yousofzai, a resistance leader, and *Farida Ahmadi*, who was a medical student in Kabul.


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Pathological liar is you, the rabid antisemite who pretends to care about "Christians" when your beloved Palestinian Nazi Mufti slaughtered Armenian Christians and was behind the mass murder of Catholics across Eastern Europe. 

Pathological liar is you the ignorant rabid antisemite who doesn't know the difference between the Mujahedeen and the Taliban, who actually killed a Mujahedeen leader. Never claimed it was Shah Massoud in that photo, Sasquatch. 





President Reagan meeting with Afghan Mujahideen leaders in the Oval Office in 1983
See also: Reagan Doctrine

Now if you can tell everyone what all of this has to do with the genocidal killed of Jews and Christians, also known as the Nazi Palestinian Mufti, that would be good.  

"Switching IP back to UK now..................."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reagan_Doctrine


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

The reason we are talking about the Mujahedeen and not the Nazi Mufti is because they cannot dispute his history of genocides against the Christians.


----------



## montelatici (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> The reason we are talking about the Mujahedeen and not the Nazi Mufti is because they cannot dispute his history of genocides against the Christians.



What genocides?  Do you mean the genocide of the Orthodox Serbs by the Roman Catholic Croats?


----------



## montelatici (May 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The reason we are talking about the Mujahedeen and not the Nazi Mufti is because they cannot dispute his history of genocides against the Christians.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The reason we are talking about the Mujahedeen and not the Nazi Mufti is because they cannot dispute his history of genocides against the Christians.
> ...


No I mean the genocide of the Christians by the Nazi Palestinian Mufti and his army, as cited by this Catholic website:

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

*"To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the Waffen-SS (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazis...the Muslim Waffen-SS cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics."*


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

Seems like the Muslim Nazi army who committed genocide on Jews and Christians truly adored their leader.

*Muslim Nazi SS Soldier with Pin-Up of Grand Mufti*







*Himmler Inspecting Muslim Nazi Waffen-SS Division*






*Grand Mufti Greeting SS Troops*






*Grand Mufti Inspecting Muslim Nazi SS Trrops*







Sounds just about right...

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

*"To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the Waffen-SS (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazis...the Muslim Waffen-SS cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics."*


----------



## theliq (May 27, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Of course you don't know what I'm talking about Zionist Denier


----------



## theliq (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Seems like the Muslim Nazi army who committed genocide on Jews and Christians truly adored their leader.
> 
> *Muslim Nazi SS Soldier with Pin-Up of Grand Mufti*
> 
> ...


To be fair Rouds,now give us the pics of all the Zionists that collaborated to assist the Nazis to eliminate Innocent Jews,Millions when they could have saved them..You remember the statement by the Rabid Zionist at the time Greenbaum,said...."Öne COW in Palestine(that word again Palestine)is worth all the Jews in Europe"

steve


----------



## montelatici (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Seems like the Muslim Nazi army who committed genocide on Jews and Christians truly adored their leader.
> 
> *Muslim Nazi SS Soldier with Pin-Up of Grand Mufti*
> 
> ...



You are providing propaganda from Hasbara sites.  You are a pathological liar.  The Bosnian Muslims were part of the Croatian Army.  The Muslim Bosnians did not touch Catholics.  They would have been slaughtered by their Croatian leaders you idiot.


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


So according to your own claim, he was an Ottoman Soldier during the Armenian Holocaust. And the Ottomans were allies with Germany. Once a Nazi always a Nazi, eh?


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't Taliban you ignoramus, they are Mujahedeen who fought against the Taliban and Alqueda.
> ...


Who cares!  Yesterday's Mujahedeen leader got killed by the Taliban / Al Queda.  Case closed. Next?


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the Muslim Nazi army who committed genocide on Jews and Christians truly adored their leader.
> ...


Bullshit! Hasbara my ass. 

According to the Catholic website and many other historians, yes he did kill thousands of Christians and Jews and was indirectly responsible for implementation of the final solution. Official truth from official sources.  Deal with it. 

And those pictures are 150% true. The Muslim Nazi army was created by non other than the Nazi Palestinian Mufti himself.

Mr Christian supporter.  Ha ha ha ha.

What a phony.


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the Muslim Nazi army who committed genocide on Jews and Christians truly adored their leader.
> ...


To be fair I can't lie to tickle your antisemtic fancy.


----------



## theliq (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Not an Anti-Semite as you know Rouds but my request is still unanswered.......anyhow since when have you been tickling peoples fancy ? I always thought you we as straight as a arrow.LOL steve


----------



## theliq (May 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Calm down Rouds


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Honestly I don't understand the point you guys are trying to make.  The Palestinian Mufti's Nazi genocidal activities towards Jews and Christians are well documented and a matter of historical fact.

That said I do appreciate the humor.


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Even the parts of your own links that show you to be LYING


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 And here we have the islamomorons mantra


 I only post facts     and said with a straight face


----------



## theliq (May 29, 2016)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


In the pic Rouds,there is no soldier that looks or is Palestinian my friend,NONE,anyway,whilst all this was going on I did explain to you how your Beloved Zionist Leaders were not helping Jews but collaborating with the Nazis to send millions of Jews to the Gas Chambers,even towards the end of the War when the Nazis we bartering with the Zionists to save European Jews STILL no help.....with the famous,I mean INFAMOUS statement by Zionist Leader Greenbaum...saying "Öne cow in Palestine(that word again) is worth all the Jews of Europe".....and this is an Organization you support and belong to,...How could you Rouds..steve,just How Could You


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Gee, what's wrong, you don't have to cry over the truth? Once a Nazi people always a Nazi people.


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 What do Palestinians look like then ?

 As you have been shown your source is a pack of lies, and you are a RACIST POS for repeating them. The Zionists did not have the $ quintillions to save just the first 1 million Jews after the mufti told Hitler to stop sending them to Palestine.

TYPICAL ISLAMONAZI POV TO DEMONISE THE JEWS


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Well you have proven that you are as bent as an arab second hand flying carpet salesman


----------



## theliq (May 30, 2016)

Interesting Rouds,but I understand You have REAL NAZI JEWS IN ISRAEL.......something even your Far Right Government (Amazingly) are concerned about...but you never mentioned this....WHY.steve


----------



## theliq (May 30, 2016)

Interesting Rouds,but I understand You have REAL NAZI JEWS IN ISRAEL.......something even your Far Right Government (Amazingly) are concerned about...but you never mentioned this....WHY.steve...Zionist Jews....Once a NAZI always a NAZI


----------



## theliq (May 30, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Not "Bent" as you put it,neither is Rouds or you for that matter,but you are Total Zionists and THAT IS A VERY,VERY BAD THING.....steve and YOU BOTH KNOW IT,Trouble is you have a Mental Sickness with all this Zionist Mantra rubbish you and Rouds poor brains have absorbed over the years.

If you don't watch it,you will end up in a Zionist Mental Zioo


----------



## theliq (May 30, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well if you had Travelled throughout the world and Palestine and Israel you would know,to me they look Slavic/Cauc BUT DEFINEATLEY NOT Palestinian as you full well know Pheo,stop trying to imply you are stupid......because you are not and you only comment like this for effect and irritation,be like Rouds and I,ourselves, only be just yourself,this alter-ego does you no good.......I don't agree with a lot of what Rouds says but I do respect him,despite his vision and inaccurate thoughts of the past,but I try to enlighten him and you with the facts and truth......but you are both bloody hard work at time.....Free your minds,truth in life is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2016)

theliq said:


> Interesting Rouds,but I understand You have REAL NAZI JEWS IN ISRAEL.......something even your Far Right Government (Amazingly) are concerned about...but you never mentioned this....WHY.steve








 LINKS ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Do you even know what a Zionist is, and not your racist definition ?


----------



## theliq (May 30, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting Rouds,but I understand You have REAL NAZI JEWS IN ISRAEL.......something even your Far Right Government (Amazingly) are concerned about...but you never mentioned this....WHY.steve
> ...


O come on Pheo,it is so well reported in Israel etc,this embarressing


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 get it right I am saying that you are stupid, so stupid that even cretins look at you and say he is stupid. aread your book again and see where the price for every Jew saved doubled from the last one. Now were would the $quintillions come from in 1938 when the murders started, and how would the Zionists raise more money than had been printed in the last 10 years ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Then the LINKS ? will be easy for you to find, or is this another of your LIES ?


----------



## theliq (May 30, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Pheo,I am off for a few days.............This question needs a lot of thought,but in passing The Originater of Zionism,Herzog(or similar) was actually an Atheist......but I will get back to you,if you wish in the meantime You can tell me what a Zionist?ism IS.in your perception.steve.pm me if you prefer


----------



## Freeman (May 30, 2016)

*The stupid propagandists talk about tens of Bosnians volunteers with nazis but never about the 150.000 jewish soldiers and militaries in Nazi Army!*

As Many As 150000 Jews Served In Hitlers Military


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2016)

Freeman said:


> *The stupid propagandists talk about tens of Bosnians volunteers with nazis but never about the 150.000 jewish soldiers and militaries in Nazi Army!*
> 
> As Many As 150000 Jews Served In Hitlers Military



Did you realize that the first photo you cut and pasted was one depicting Jewish American soldiers serving in WW2?

Really, sweetie, you're just clueless.


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Simple a zionist believes in the right of the Jews to a national home in the part of the world that they historically came from. then to have the right to defend that land and the Jews from attack and violence. 

 The Jews got their national home under the LoN manfate of Palestine in 1924 and the arab muslims tried to wipe them out and take their land away from them.


I am a Zionist, yet I am not a Jew.      You are a racist POS that sees Zionists as arab muslim terrorists killing for the sake of killing.


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2016)

Freeman said:


> *The stupid propagandists talk about tens of Bosnians volunteers with nazis but never about the 150.000 jewish soldiers and militaries in Nazi Army!*
> 
> As Many As 150000 Jews Served In Hitlers Military









 A blog is the best you have, and an islamonazi propaganda blog at that.   Is this the best you can do, find anything even if it is an obvious LIE and use it as evidence. Now you know why islam is for losers, as it loses everything it ever does. 4 wars with Israel by the combined arab league armies and still they get beaten, even when they outnumber the Jews 1000 to 1


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2016)

theliq said:


> Interesting Rouds,but I understand You have REAL NAZI JEWS IN ISRAEL.......something even your Far Right Government (Amazingly) are concerned about...but you never mentioned this....WHY.steve


Stop being a dumbshit who makes stupid comments.  IslamoNazism is an integral part of Palestinian culture.


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Being a total Zionist is a really bad thing akin to mental sickness? Ha ha ha.  OMG.  Gee that's the first I heard that one.  

Where do you come up with this crap?  Sounds like you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > *The stupid propagandists talk about tens of Bosnians volunteers with nazis but never about the 150.000 jewish soldiers and militaries in Nazi Army!*
> ...


He posted an article from a garbage website "rense" followed by a photo of American  Jewish soldiers praying in a synagogue which they retrieved from the Nazis.

Islam, where brain cells go to die.


----------



## Freeman (May 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Bad photoshop, Goofy!


----------



## Freeman (May 30, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > *The stupid propagandists talk about tens of Bosnians volunteers with nazis but never about the 150.000 jewish soldiers and militaries in Nazi Army!*
> ...



The first is nazi jews and the second is the nazi jews soldiers from Finland.

When Hitler honored Jewish soldiers - Jewish World Features


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Bzzzzt wrong. Those are all actual photo's.


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


What is your point, moron?  Germany had Jews and they were forced to enlist.  They even came after Einstein. Read his biography.  You are so ignorant and uninformed Achmed, running around like a chicken with its head cut off from one idiotic conspiracy or neoNazi website to another.


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...











No photoshopping in evidence, you should have went to the Israeli optician for proper glasses. These are stills from media videos if you do your research.


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...








 WRONG AGAIN as Nazi's didn't wear American style uniforms and boots


----------



## Challenger (May 31, 2016)

Roudy said:


> The Palestinian Mufti's Nazi genocidal activities towards Jews and Christians are well documented and a matter of historical fact.



...a matter of Zionist fantasy, in fact. Tell me again, why he was never indicted at Nuremburg?


----------



## Phoenall (May 31, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinian Mufti's Nazi genocidal activities towards Jews and Christians are well documented and a matter of historical fact.
> ...







 You seem to know so much about him, why don't you ?


----------



## Roudy (May 31, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinian Mufti's Nazi genocidal activities towards Jews and Christians are well documented and a matter of historical fact.
> ...


No conspiracy.  Indisputable historical fact.  Many believe he should have been indicted, however although he was a Nazi, even lived in Nazi Germany under the Nazi payroll, he wasn't German.


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Seeking help from Germany against Britain and the European Jews that were undertaking the colonization of Palestine, intending to dispossess the native Christians and Muslims seems a normal thing to do.  Why do you think there is anything strange about it?  Some Indian leaders were doing the same thing, Subhas Chandra Bose, for example.  And, Indian troops actually went into battle against the British.


----------



## Roudy (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



"Seeking help" Ha ha ha.  Maybe you mean providing help in committing the genocide of Jews and Christians.

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

*Hitler's Mufti*





Recent work by historians and apologists has revealed that an influential, international religious leader was also an ardent supporter of Adolf Hitler. His name was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini. This Grand Mufti of Jerusalem recruited whole divisions of fanatics to fight and kill in the name of extremism.

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. "Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history. Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil. 

....To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.


----------



## Freeman (May 31, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > *The stupid propagandists talk about tens of Bosnians volunteers with nazis but never about the 150.000 jewish soldiers and militaries in Nazi Army!*
> ...


You are a clown, what this source or image has to do with Islam religion?!


----------



## Freeman (May 31, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



So goofy, you justify the presence of hundreds of jewish generals and soldiers with Hitler in Germany?
But you condemn tens of Bosnians youths who didn't have any weight in the war!

How many muslims generals were with Hitler in Germany?


----------



## Roudy (May 31, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


You realize you just posted a picture of Catholic priests doing the Nazi salute, right?

And you call others goofy?  Ha ha ha.

You like pictures, eh?  Here, enjoy these pictures showing the rise of IslamoNazism.





Muslim Soldiers reading German Propaganda.
The name of the book is Islam Und Judentum
(Islam and Judaism  _in German_)





Amin Al Husseini with one of his Nazi Muslim Troops - 1943 Hanzar SS Division.





Amin Al Husseini meets Heinrich Himmler, Head of Nazi SS.





Berlin-1942

Amin Al Husseini spends WWII by Hitler's side.





Amin Al Husseini inspecting Nazi Muslim troops - 1943





Nazi officer inspecting Muslim Bosnian SS troops.





Rashid





Amin Al Husseini inspects his Muslim Nazi Hanzar troops 1943





Nazi propaganda poster featuring Amin Al Husseini recruiting young Muslims.





Muslim soldiers with hat showing Nazi insigna- WW II.





Bosnian Nazi Muslim Flag under Amin Al Husseini - 1943





Amin Al Husseini in Berlin during World War II.





Amin Al Hussseini meets Croat Nazi A.Artukovic and M,Budak, planning Serbian genocide.





Amin Al Husseini inspecting his Nazi Muslim troops- 1943





Bosnian Soldier posting picture of Amin Al Husseini - 1943





Amin Al Husseini at Nazi meeting in Berlin 
during WW II.


----------



## Roudy (May 31, 2016)

More pictures for free of mind






Muslim Nazi troops in traditional Muslim prayer -1943





Muslim Nazi troops in traditional Muslim prayer -1943




 


 


 


 
Amin Al Husseini
Head of SS Muslim Hanzar Division 

 
Amin Al Husseini
Head of SS Muslim Hanzar Division 

 
Amin Al Husseini
Head of SS Muslim Hanzar Division


 


 


 



 


 


 
Amin Al Husseini
Head of SS Muslim Hanzar Division 

 
Amin Al Husseini
Head of SS Muslim Hanzar Division  
Amin Al Husseini


Head of SS Muslim Hanzar Division


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

Good for the Bosnians.  They were showing solidarity with their fellow Muslims who were under Jewish siege in Palestine. The Croatians who commanded them were also happy as this also helped the Christian Palestinians.


----------



## Roudy (May 31, 2016)

So yes, the Palestinian Nazi mufti did indeed create a Muslim Nazi army which was responsible for the genocide of thousands of Christians.


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

Roudy said:


> So yes, the Palestinian Nazi mufti did indeed create a Muslim Nazi army which was responsible for the genocide of thousands of Christians.



He created no Army.  The Bosnians were already part of the Croatian army as Bosnia was part of Croatia.


----------



## Roudy (May 31, 2016)

Yes, he did create an army, and that Muslim army he called "the cream of Islam" went around committing genocide on Jews and Christians.  That's what the Catholic website author and many other historians have said.


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Yes, he did create an army, and that Muslim army he called "the cream of Islam" went around committing genocide on Jews and Christians.  That's what the Catholic website author and many other historians have said.



The Catholic website author is a fringe Christian Zionist, probably excommunicated by now.  Only ZioNazi fanatics believe that the Mufti created an army that did anything.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Good for the Bosnians.  They were showing solidarity with their fellow Muslims who were under Jewish siege in Palestine. The Croatians who commanded them were also happy as this also helped the Christian Palestinians.



Good for the catholic priests. They were showing solidarity with their fellow xtians in Hitlers Nazi military. 

At least the Catholic priests were busy with matters other than young boys..., for a little while.


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Good for the Bosnians.  They were showing solidarity with their fellow Muslims who were under Jewish siege in Palestine. The Croatians who commanded them were also happy as this also helped the Christian Palestinians.
> ...



Glass houses.

"....Regarding Israeli Rabbis Accused of Sexual Abuse"

Read more: More Revealtions Regarding Israeli Rabbis Accused of Sexual Abuse


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Not surprisingly, you defend Catholic complicity with Nazi fascism with childish deflections. 

I suppose the Catholic Church saw an opportunity to further its own lurid history of Jew killing with the xtian-based Nazis.


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

And you make clear the normal Jewish hate of Christians.  Please keep it up.  Christians need to know that Jews hate them.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> And you make clear the normal Jewish hate of Christians.  Please keep it up.  Christians need to know that Jews hate them.


You're getting quite desperate and grasping at prayer beads. 

I was simply noting the connection of the Catholic Church to Hitlers Nazi military. Maybe you can cut and paste something from wiki to add clarification?


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > And you make clear the normal Jewish hate of Christians.  Please keep it up.  Christians need to know that Jews hate them.
> ...



You are obsessed with Wiki.  I never use it for controversial issues, but you are such a fan.  Maybe that's why you are so brainwashed.  You are a basic Jew Christian hater.  You should realize that there are about 1.5 billion of us, you should at least hide your hate for Christians, the Christian Zionists might turn on you.


----------



## Roudy (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, he did create an army, and that Muslim army he called "the cream of Islam" went around committing genocide on Jews and Christians.  That's what the Catholic website author and many other historians have said.
> ...


Aha!  He's a fringe Zionist.  Ha ha ha. Damn.  How typical.


----------



## Roudy (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Checkmark another antisemtic canard...."hatred for Christians".  Yesterday it was "Jews drink Christian blood over Passover".    So predictable and typical, it's pathetic.

*Accusation of anti-Christian bias*
Throughout the years, some antisemitism within the Christian community has focused on the claim that Jews dislike Christianity or are trying to destroy it. _On the Jews and their Lies_, written by Martin Luther, is an example of this claim. The claim has continued into the present day, with radio host James Edwards claiming that Jews "hate Christianity" and "the WASP establishment" and "are using pornography as a subversive tool against us".

The Anti-Defamation League has written this on the subject: "This is not to say that historically Jews have historically borne no animus (hostility) towards Jesus and the Apostles, or to Christianity as a whole. In the two-thousand year relationship between Judaism and Christianity, many of them marred by anti-Jewish polemic and Christian persecution of Jews, some rabbis have fulminated against the church, and in some places Jews developed a folk literature that demeaned Christianity. But contemporary anti-Semitic polemicists are not interested in learning or reporting about the historical development of Jewish-Christian relations. Their goal is to incite hatred against Judaism and Jews by portraying them as bigoted and hateful."


----------



## Challenger (Jun 1, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Many believe he should have been indicted, however although he was a Nazi, even lived in Nazi Germany under the Nazi payroll, he wasn't German.



You are right that the post war Yugoslav government presented swathes of "evidence" against the Grand Mufti to the allied prosecutors of war criminals; this evidence was examined and dismissed as largly *fabricated.* What was left was insufficient to make a viable case. If al-Husayni was as bad as you like to make out, his nationality wouldn't have made any difference.


----------



## theliq (Jun 1, 2016)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You Murder Your own people,Zionist,... is one reason...a deny it is another reason you are Mad you all  should be SECTIONED...Quick Smart,mind you there are thousands of others...Evil and Madness have many Guises where you NUTTERS are concerned..


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Is that like the Palestinian arabs that have dispossessed the lands and properties of the indigenous Jews over the centuries because it was what they did.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...







 It is used as a BLOOD LIBEL and PROPAGANDA against the Jews of course. Something the muslims are past masters of, and now we are outing their every attempt to reduce their influence to zero. You are losing because the world is seeing your lies for what they are.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 How about LINKS to prove your racist claims that roudy murders his own people. That is normally the work of you islamonazi psychopaths.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Good for the Bosnians.  They were showing solidarity with their fellow Muslims who were under Jewish siege in Palestine. The Croatians who commanded them were also happy as this also helped the Christian Palestinians.







 Do shut up you racist POS with your deflections and derailments


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 From a neo Marxist supremacist site that is anti catholic


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> And you make clear the normal Jewish hate of Christians.  Please keep it up.  Christians need to know that Jews hate them.







 Do you blame them after the last 2000 years of blood libels, lies, attacks, mass murders and atrocities. And it is still going on today as shown by your Jew hatred posts and outright lies.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 THREATS AGAIN,  is that all you are good for now. It is you that needs to watch out that the non Catholic Christians don't turn on you and your hatred of the Jews. Who murdered your God again ?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Many believe he should have been indicted, however although he was a Nazi, even lived in Nazi Germany under the Nazi payroll, he wasn't German.
> ...


No actually the Mufti Nazi of Palestine did create a Muslim Nazi army, that went around killing Jews and Christians in Europe. The evidence is overwhelming and indisputable and supported by eyewitness accounts, documents and and historical archives,  It is also a fact that the Palestinian Mufti lived in Berlin as the "Muslim Nazi ambassador" fully supported and financed by the Nazi govt.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Now here's an example of someone who's hatred towards Jews has driven him totally insane.  It's even hard to make out what point he's trying to make.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Good for the Bosnians.  They were showing solidarity with their fellow Muslims who were under Jewish siege in Palestine. The Croatians who commanded them were also happy as this also helped the Christian Palestinians.
> ...


It seems like the antisemite is okay with Muslims helping the Nazis slaughter all the Jews in Europe. After all they were Jews and they deserved it.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 1, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Why can't you for think logically.  The European Jews had made clear their plans  to colonize Palestine and expel the inhabitants with the help of the British.

What do you think the Palestinian leadership should have done when presented the possibility of not ending up a newly colonized people?  

I think a leader would have been crazy not to at least try to save his people.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Save his people by killing Jews and Christians in Europe.  Ha ha ha. Hilarious.  Just like Hitler was saving Germany, right?

The Nazi mufti wasn't saving anybody.  He was a genocidal religious maniac who joined the Nazis in his quest for power.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 1, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, he wanted to prevent the European Jews, with British help, from colonizing Palestine. He had nothing to do with killing Jews or Christians.  Meeting with Hitler as  Edward VIII did, did not have any influence over Hitler, notwithstanding the propaganda you are spewing. Trying to get us Christians to go to war for you.  Some of us Christians see right through you.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Ha ha ha.  Just one lie after another. He finds a picture of someone with Hitler and he equates it to all those pictures of the Mufti saluting the Muslim Nazi army he created. It isn't surprising that the Muftis genocidal actions are lied about, defended and justified by the antisemites.  

Ten Things You Need to Know About the Mufti of Jerusalem

*Husseini recruited thousands of Muslim soldiers for Hitler.*

As the Holocaust Museum also noted, Husseini helped create a Bosnian-Muslim division of the Waffen-SS:

When the SS decided in February 1943 to recruit among Bosnian Muslims for a new division of the Waffen-SS, SS Main Office Chief Berger enlisted al-Husayni in a recruiting drive in Bosnia from March 30 and April 11. On April 29, Berger reported that 24,000–27,000 recruits had signed up and noted that the “visit of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem had had an extraordinarily successful impact.” Both al-Husayni and the SS repeatedly referred to the success of the 13th Waffen-SS Mountain Division (also known as “Handschar”). Al-Husayni spoke to the military Imams of the division, stressing the importance of maintaining the principles of Islam and of “strengthening cooperation between the Muslims and their ally, Germany,” and identifying common enemies faced by Muslims and the Germans: World Jewry, England and its allies, and Bolshevism.

*8) Husseini was designated by the UN as a war criminal.*

The Jewish Telegraphic Agency reported on his placement on a UN war criminals register in July 1945:

Hadj Amin el-Husseini, former Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, has been officially placed on the war criminals list of the United Nations, the Hebrew Committee for National Liberation reported today. …

In reply to its original request to the War Crimes Commission that it place the Mufti on its list of criminals, the commission stated that before doing so one of its member governments would have to present evidence constituting a prima facie case.

Upon receipt of this cable, a committee representative discussed the matter with Ivan Subasic, Yugoslav Minister of Foreign Affairs, while he was at San Francisco, pointing out that the Mufti had organized the German S.S. Moslem Division in Bosnia and been responsible for the massacre of Yugoslav Moslems who refused to collaborate with the Germans.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 1, 2016)

Posting propaganda doesn't make it any more true. 

The Mufti organized nothing and had nothing to do with any division.  The Bosnian troops were part of the Croatian Army and under the command of the Croatian general staff.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Posting propaganda doesn't make it any more true.
> 
> The Mufti organized nothing and had nothing to do with any division.  The Bosnian troops were part of the Croatian Army and under the command of the Croatian general staff.


Yeah sure. He only organized and motivated a Muslim Nazi army that went around killing Jews and Christians. That's all.  He was designated a war criminal by the UN for no reason. Yup.

"In 1945, Yugoslavia sought to indict the Mufti as a war criminal for his role in recruiting 20,000 Muslim volunteers for the SS, who participated in the killing of Jews in Croatia and Hungary."


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...








 You forget that under the terms of the Treaty of Sevres the arab muslims that allied with the Ottomans lost all rights to their lands. So they have no claim to the lands of Jewish Palestine.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 1, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Posting propaganda doesn't make it any more true.
> ...



It wasn't a Muslim army.  It was part of the  Croatian army made up of people of Bosnia which was part of the Independent State of Croatia.  The Croatian army, mostly Roman Catholic, was at war with the Serbs and Serbs were Christian.  So the Croatian army killed Christians.  

The Mufti recruited no one.  The Croatian government drafted Bosnians and Croatians alike.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Posting propaganda doesn't make it any more true.
> 
> The Mufti organized nothing and had nothing to do with any division.  The Bosnian troops were part of the Croatian Army and under the command of the Croatian general staff.







And what about the rest of the muslim troops then freddy boy, or do you want them to be ignored because they destroy your almost perfect POV ?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



It's so easy to prove you a liar and a fool:

*13th Waffen Mountain Division of the SS Handschar (1st Croatian)*

The division fought briefly in the Syrmia region north of the Sava river prior to crossing into northeastern Bosnia. After crossing the Sava, it established a designated "security zone" in northeastern Bosnia between the Sava, Bosna, Drina and Spreča rivers. It also fought outside the security zone on several occasions, and earned a reputation for brutality and savagery, not only during combat operations, but also through atrocities committed against Serb and Jewish civilians.

*Origin*




Soldiers of the 13th SS Division with a brochure about "Islam and Judaism", 1943.
On 6 December 1942, _Reichsführer-SS_ Heinrich Himmler and key _Waffen-SS_ recruiting officer _SS-Obergruppenführer und General der Waffen-SS_[a] Gottlob Berger approached Hitler with the proposal to raise a Bosnian Muslim SS division. Both the Wehrmacht and the _Waffen_-SS were concerned about the rapidly deteriorating security situation in the NDH that tied down German military personnel needed elsewhere. 

The romantic notions that Himmler had about the Bosnian Muslims were probably significant in the division's genesis. He was personally fascinated by the Islamic faith and believed that Islam created fearless soldiers. He found their ferocity preferable to the gentility of Christians and believed their martial qualities should be further developed and put to use.[ He thought that Muslim men would make perfect SS soldiers as Islam "promises them Heaven if they fight and are killed in action." As for their ethnic background and SS requirements, it appears that Himmler accepted the theories advanced by both Croatian and German nationalists that the Croatian people, including the Muslims, were not ethnic Slavs but pure Aryans of either Gothic or Iranian descent.

Himmler was inspired by the noted successes of the Bosnian-Herzegovinian Infantry in World War I. He "endeavored to restore what he called 'an old Austrian' tradition by reviving the Bosnian regiments of the former Austro-Hungarian Army in the form of a Bosnian Muslim SS Division".  Himmler's primary concern in the region was not the security of the local Muslim population, but the welfare of ethnic German settlers to the north in Syrmia. "Srem (Syrmia) is the breadbasket of Croatia, and hopefully it and our beloved German settlements will be secured. I hope that the area south of Srem will be liberated by ... the Bosnian division ... so that we can at least restore partial order in this ridiculous (Croatian) state."

Hitler formally approved the project in mid-February 1943 and Himmler put Artur Phleps, commander of the 7th SS Volunteer Mountain Division _Prinz Eugen_, in charge of raising the first SS division to be recruited from a non-Germanic people.

*Recruitment*

*Mufti of Jerusalem*




Amin al-Husayni, alongside _SS-Brigadeführer und Generalmajor der Waffen SS_ Karl-Gustav Sauberzweig, greeting Bosnian SS volunteers in November 1943.
In April 1943, the Mufti of Jerusalem, Mohammad Amin al-Husayni, was invited by Berger to assist in organising and recruiting Muslims into the _Waffen_-SS and other units. He was escorted by von Krempler, who spoke Turkish. The Mufti successfully convinced the Muslims to ignore the declarations of the Sarajevo, Mostar and Banja Luka _Ulama_ (Islamic clerics), who in 1941 forbade them from collaborating with the Ustaše.

The Germans emphasised that al-Husayni had flown from Berlin to Sarajevo in order to bless and inspect the division. During his visit to Bosnia al-Husayni also convinced some important Muslim leaders that the formation of the division was in the interests of Islam.

The Mufti insisted, "The most important task of this division must be to protect the homeland and families [of the Bosnian volunteers]; the division must not be permitted to leave Bosnia", but the Germans paid no attention.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Posting propaganda doesn't make it any more true.
> ...


The Nazi Muslims looked at the Mufti as if he was their Pope:
*Bosnian volunteer hanging a picture of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem.*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

*New York Post*

*MONDAY, FEBRUARY 23, 1948*


*Ex-Mufti, Criminal*
*State Dept. Conceals Promised White
Paper Book; Uses Whitewash Instead*
*By OBSERVER *
On Mar. 19, 1942, the ex-Mufti of Jerusalem spoke to the Arab world by Rome radio and said: “If, God forbid, America and her allies are victorious in this war . . . then the world will become hell, God forbid. But Allah is too just and merciful to grant such murderous violators any victory.”

After a long struggle and supreme sacrifices, the “murderous violators” became victors. They entered Germany while the ex-Mufti was still there with the bags of gold he had received from Hitler. He escaped to Switzerland, was expelled from there back to Germany, was captured by the French army and placed under house arrest; then he escaped from France to Cairo on a false passport, and became the head of the Arab Higher Committee.

On Aug. 28, 1946, Dean Acheson, then Acting Secretary of State, announced that “the State Dept. is preparing a White Paper concerning the activities of the ex-Mufti of Jerusalem.” Acheson said the publication would be in the form of a book, which would cover all the documents concerning the ex-Mufti seized from German files.

This White Paper has not yet been published, although 17 months have passed.

What keeps the State Dept. from publishing it? Who is interested in the delay? Are all the documents safe?

* * *

In October, 1941 Gen. Wavell, commander of the British Middle Eastern forces, offered a $100,000 (25,000 pounds) reward for the capture of the ex-Mufti, dead or alive. This offer has not been withdrawn and therefore it still stands. Nevertheless, the British Government allies itself with the ex-Mufti and the Arab Higher Committee which he heads.

*In August, 1945, Yugoslavia asked that the ex-Mufti be placed on the official list of war criminals. What is the reason for the failure to bring him to trial in Germany, where he was captured when Germany collapsed?*

If the State Dept. is not subservient to this war criminal, why does it keep back documents it is bound to publish? Officials of the State Dept. who conceal documents that would be useful at present during the trials of war criminals are guilty of shielding the criminal and become fellow culprits.

* * *

The ex·Mufti escaped from Jerusalem and Palestine in the garb of a woman. In Syria he was on Mussolini’s payroll. When, with the beginning of the war, his position in Syria, a French mandate, became ‘insecure,’ he escaped to Iraq. There he worked hard and succeeded in bringing Iraq into the war against the Allies, the declaration of war having been made on May 2, 1941. At that time the Nazis’ entered Greece and Egypt.

When the revolt was crushed (mainly by the Jewish volunteers from Palestine), the ex-Mufti escaped to Iran and hid himself in the Japanese Embassy there. From Teheran he escaped to Italy, where his arrival was announced by the Fascist radio as a “great and happy event;” in November, 1941, he arrived in Berlin and was received by Hitler. In 1942 the ex-Mufti organized the Arab Legion that fought the American invasion in Africa (on Apr. 10, 1946, Representative Celler referred to 3,000 members of the Arab Legion that were held prisoners of war at Camp Opelika in Alabama).

* * *

On Dec. 29, 1942 the ex-Mufti sent a telegram of congratulations to Emperor Hirohito, assuring the latter that the Arabs were “praying for the final victory of Japanese arms.”

*By the end of 1943 the ex-Mufti had organized Bosnian “Black Legions” to fight the Allies. He also bears a heavy responsibility for the annihilation of European Jewry, according to Nazi testimony given at Nuremberg. He visited the gas chambers; he wrote to the Cabinet Ministers of Hungary and Romania asking them to send the Jews from their countries to the concentration camps in Poland. *


Thus according to the Charter of the International Tribunal at Nuremberg, the ex-Mufti is a criminal on all three counts, for crimes against peace, war crimes, and crimes against humanity.

If the ex-Mufti is not only not brought to Nuremberg, but is permitted to continue his murderous career, then we will do well to reflect once more upon his words quoted at the beginning of this article. Did not the world really become hell?


----------



## Freeman (Jun 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You are a real clown Poeball!
The blood libel is cited in christian history book and is confirmed by jewish historian Ariel Toaff, there is no relation with Islam.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 1, 2016)

Roudy said:


> *New York Post*
> 
> *MONDAY, FEBRUARY 23, 1948*
> 
> ...


From all 150.000 jewish soldiers and generals collaborators in Nazi army, you only noted this humble mufti!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


Excellent exhibit of critical thinking and mindset of your average IslamoNazi Pali supporter.  So you actually think that Jews drink blood, eh?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *New York Post*
> ...



If the Mufti was "humble" then so was Hitler.  LOL


----------



## theliq (Jun 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Roudy,Pheo=ZIONISTS=Murder...Easy really when you look at their Nazi past moreover their involvement in the murder of Yitzak Rabin the Prime Minister of Israel.You Guys "ÄRE SOMETHING ELSE"..........coming on here spouting your abuse towards thinking people who actually tell the truth.....when all the time are members of this disreputable Terrorist Organization,this Lobby Group of deceit .......I don't think either of you are even Jews,contrary to Rouds inane statements
that somehow(in his questionable mind) I hate Jews,which to anyone who knows me is laughable,Zionists, well that is a totally different matter,for the obvious reasons I continually express on here.......but they are denialists (sic) of course,and why wouldn't they be considering their past of Death and destruction of,Jews in collaboration with Nazi Germany,the Death and attempted elimination of the Palestinian people,and their revolting attempt to pervey themselves as the Bastion of Judaism(sick really,when you consider Judaism is so far removed from their modus-operandi) and any Ultra Jews will gladly tell you why.....you don't need me to explain the reasons why.
Zionist are Anti-Jewish and Anti Semitic...........Their Mantra originated by an Athiest,graduated to Terrorism and remain so,Wearing a Cheap Suit does not change what you are,just ask Rouds and Pheo.

You two wear Deceit like a Military Medal,and I am please to expose you for what you are, Sicko Wannabe Zionists at Best or is that Worse,yes Sicko Wannabee Zionists at WORSE.      I'm theliq I hurt lairs only with the Truth.


----------



## theliq (Jun 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


STILL NO Palestinian Soldiers in these photo's ..come on Rouds get real,but there were plenty of Zionists licking Adolf Ass......and sending Jews to the Gas Chambers YOU DOPE,you are on a hiding to nothing with the crap you spew......get real or get off the site


----------



## Challenger (Jun 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Allied prosecutors of war criminals clearly disagree with you as they thought most of the "evidence" was fabricated and the rest nowhere near enough to bring him to trial over. 

Fact: the Mufti fled to Nazi Germany.
Fact: he met Hitler (once).
Fact: he helped to recruit Bosniak and Albanian Muslims into both SS formations and into local defence units.
Fact: there are a lot of propaganda/recruitment photos of the Mufti with Muslim troops.
Fact: He wasn't very successful as the SS units in question all had a very large proportion of non-Muslim soldiers, i.e. SS- Handschar; about 40% non-Muslim personnel.
Fact: He is attributed in several Nazi propaganda radio broadcasts, which he may or may not have actually made.
Fact: the radio broadcasts had no significant effect on the Muslims in the Middle East.
Fact: he worked hard while in Germany to prevent any Jewish migration to Palestine.
Fact: SS Handschar never operated in any areas where Jewish persecution/extermination took place.

The rest is, at best, conjecture, or more likely propaganda designed to create a link, no matter how tenuous, with Geman National Socialism and post-war Arabic National Liberation movements.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> *New York Post*
> 
> *MONDAY, FEBRUARY 23, 1948*
> 
> ...



This is from the Immanuel Velikovsky archive Ex-Mufti, Criminal Ally, a bit of a "whack job" as  "Velikovsky's ideas have been almost entirely rejected by mainstream academia" Immanuel Velikovsky - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Challenger (Jun 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Hadj Amin el-Husseini, former Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, has been officially placed on the war criminals list of the United Nations, the Hebrew Committee for National Liberation reported today.



Really? Care to provide a link to that specific entry?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 2, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Fact, your facts are all BS. 

*Ten Things You Need to Know About the Mufti of Jerusalem*





Recent news has renewed interest in Haj Amin al-Husseini, the Mufti of Jerusalem and founder of Palestinian nationalism, and has also shined a spotlight on the ties between Palestinian nationalism and Nazism. Here is what you need to know:

*1) Husseini used the “Temple Mount libel” to drive the 1929 Arab massacre of Jews in Hebron.*

_The Atlantic’s_ Jeffrey Goldberg recounted last week how Husseini’s incitement against Jews in pre-state Israel served as a model for the current terror against Jews in Israel.

The spiritual leader of Palestine’s Muslims, the mufti of Jerusalem, Amin al-Husseini, incited Arabs in Palestine against their Jewish neighbors by arguing that Islam itself was under threat. (Husseini would later become one of Hitler’s most important Muslim allies.) Jews in British-occupied Palestine responded to Muslim invective by demanding more access to the Wall, sometimes holding demonstrations at the holy site. By the next year, violence directed against Jews by their neighbors had become more common: Arab rioters took the lives of 133 Jews that summer; British forces killed 116 Arabs in their attempt to subdue the riots. In Hebron, a devastating pogrom was launched against the city’s ancient Jewish community after Muslim officials distributed fabricated photographs of a damaged Dome of the Rock, and spread the rumor that Jews had attacked the shrine.

The current “stabbing Intifada” now taking place in Israel—a quasi-uprising in which young Palestinians have been trying, and occasionally succeeding, to kill Jews with knives—is prompted in good part by the same set of manipulated emotions that sparked the anti-Jewish riots of the 1920s: a deeply felt desire on the part of Palestinians to “protect” the Temple Mount from Jews.

*2) Husseini worked closely with Adolf Eichmann on the extermination of Jews in the Holocaust.*

At the trial of Adolf Eichmann, one of the chief architects of the Holocaust, the testimony of convicted Nazi war criminal Dieter Wisliceny was used to show that Eichmann had close ties with Husseini:

Mr. Steiner [the prosecutor] first tells us that Wisliceny described his talks with Eichmann, why Palestine cannot be considered as the destination for emigration: “When I asked him why, he laughed and asked whether I had never heard of the Grand Mufti Husseini. He explained that the Mufti has very close contact and cooperation with Eichmann, and therefore Germany cannot agree to Palestine being the final destination, as this would be a blow to Germany’s prestige in the Mufti’s eyes.”

Then he goes on: “At this further conversation Wisliceny gave me more details about the cooperation between Eichmann and the Mufti. The Mufti is a sworn enemy of the Jews and has always fought for the idea of annihilating the Jews. He sticks to this idea always, also in his talks with Eichmann” – and here we have one of the points about which Wisliceny has reservations – “who, as you know, is a German who was born in Palestine. The Mufti is one of the originators of the systematic destruction of European Jewry by the Germans, and he has become a permanent colleague, partner and adviser to Eichmann and Himmler in the implementation of this programme.”

*3) Husseini’s role throughout World War II was as an anti-Semitic, anti-Allied propagandist. *

As the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum recounts:

In exile between 1937 and 1945, al-Husayni, claiming to speak for the Arab nation and the Muslim world, sought an alliance with the Axis powers (Nazi Germany and Fascist Italy) based on their publicly recognizing 1) the independence of the Arab states; 2) the right of those states to form a union reflecting a dominant Muslim and specifically Arab culture; 3) the right of those states to reverse steps taken towards the creation of a Jewish homeland in Palestine; and 4) al-Husayni himself as the spiritual and political representative of this pan-Arab, Muslim entity. In exchange, al-Husayni collaborated with the German and Italian governments by broadcasting pro-Axis, anti-British, and anti-Jewish propaganda via radio to the Arab world; inciting violence against Jews and the British authorities in the Middle East; and recruiting young men of Islamic faith for service in German military, Waffen-SS , and auxiliary units. In turn, the Germans and the Italians used al-Husayni as a tool to inspire support and collaboration among Muslim residents of regions under Axis control and to incite anti-Allied violence and rebellion among Muslims residing beyond the reach of German arms.

*4) Nazi support of Husseini led to radicalizing the Muslim world.*

Matthias Küntzel, associate researcher of the Vidal Sassoon International Center for the Study of Anti-Semitism at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, creditedthe Nazi support of Husseini and the Muslim Brotherhood with radicalizing the Muslim world.

In Zeesen, a town with some four thousand inhabitants to the south of Berlin, once stood one of the world’s most powerful shortwave transmitters. From 1939 onward, it broadcast its daily Arabic-language program. Of all the foreign-language services, the Oriental Service had “absolute priority. It reached out to Arabs, Turks, Persians, and Indians and had an eighty-strong staff, including freelance announcers and translators.”4 Between 1939 and 1945, at a time when, in the Arab world, listening to the radio took place primarily in public squares or bazaars and coffee houses, no other station was more popular than the Zeesen service, which skillfully mingled anti-Semitic propaganda with quotations from the Koran and Arabic music. The Allies in the Second World War were presented as lackeys of the Jews and the notion of the “United Jewish Nations” drummed into the audience. At the same time, the Jews were attacked as the worst enemies of Islam. “The Jew since the time of Mohammed has never been a friend of the Muslim, the Jew is the enemy and it pleases Allah to kill him.”5 Today, this same message is being put out on satellite by Hizbollah’s Al- Manar TV channel. So what are the historical connections between the shortwave transmitter in Zeesen and the Beirut satellite channel?

A highlight of Radio Zeesen’s output was the demand for jihad by the most popular figure in the Arab-Islamic world of the time, the Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin el-Husseini (1895-1974). From 1941 onward he lived in Berlin, supervising Arabic radio broadcasting out of Zeesen, Athens, and Rome.6 Nobody promoted hatred of Jews among Muslims more effectively than the Mufti. The European responsibility for this is clear: el-Husseini had after all been appointed to and promoted in office by European powers. It was the British who, having first sentenced him to ten years in jail for anti-Jewish incitement in 1920, then amnestied him in 1921 and made him Mufti against the will of the majority of Palestinians. It was the Germans who paid him for his services between 1937 and 1945. And it was the French who in 1946, when the Mufti was being pursued internationally as a war criminal, helped him escape to Egypt and continue his activities.7

*5) Husseini’s radical, violent anti-Semitism became a founding feature in both Palestinian nationalism and modern Islamism.*

Küntzel continues:

Nobody had a greater influence on the early history of the Middle East conflict than the Mufti, who as president of the Supreme Muslim Council was not only the supreme religious authority but also the central figure in Palestinian nationalism. In the 1930s, there were countless Arab nationalists who viewed Germany as an ally against the British without concerning themselves with the nature of the Hitler regime. Things were different where the Mufti was concerned: he knew what the regime was about and was attracted to it for that very reason. …

Thus did the years 1936-1939 shape Islamism as a new and independent, anti-Semitic and antimodern mass movement. Until 1936 the moderate Arab forces, which welcomed or at least tolerated Zionism, had in no way been marginalized. This changed after the National Socialists threw their weight behind the Islamists. They successfully spurred on the unrest in Palestine and so contributed to spreading the idea that the Jews were the enemy to Egypt. The Islamist mass mobilization was financially and ideologically supported by Radio Zeesen and other means of propaganda. This was one of the reasons that it was the Islamism and anti-Semitism of Hassan al-Banna rather than the enlightened modernism of Kemal Atatürk that gained general acceptance in the Arab part of the Islamic world.35

The Zeesen shortwave transmitter appears in retrospect to have been the interface that transferred the anti-Semitic ideology to the Arab world and linked early Arab Islamism with late National Socialismzism. Although Radio Zeesen ceased operation in April 1945, it was only after that date that its frequencies of hate really began to reverberate in the Arab world.

*6) Husseini’s “fusion” of European anti-Semitism with Islamic views of Jewish evil has been adopted by Islamists around the world.*

In a 2009 article in _The Wall Street Journal_ citing Küntzel’s work, Daniel Schwammenthal wrote that the mufti’s “fusion of European anti-Semtism—particularly the genocidal variety—with Koranic views of Jewish wickedness has become the hallmark of Islamists world-wide, from al Qaeda to Hamas and Hezbollah.”

During his time in Berlin, the mufti ran the Nazis’ Arab-language propaganda radio program, which incited Muslims in the Mideast to “kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleases God, history and religion.” Among the many listeners was also the man later known as Ayatollah Khomeini, who used to tune in to Radio Berlin every evening, according to Amir Taheri’s biography of the Iranian leader. Khomeini’s disciple Mahmoud Ahmadinejad still spews the same venom pioneered by the mufti as do Islamic hate preachers around the world.

Muslim Judeophobia is not—as is commonly claimed—a reaction to the Mideast conflict but one of its main “root causes.” It has been fueling Arab rejection of a Jewish state long before Israel’s creation.

*7) Husseini recruited thousands of Muslim soldiers for Hitler.*

As the Holocaust Museum also noted, Husseini helped create a Bosnian-Muslim division of the Waffen-SS:

When the SS decided in February 1943 to recruit among Bosnian Muslims for a new division of the Waffen-SS, SS Main Office Chief Berger enlisted al-Husayni in a recruiting drive in Bosnia from March 30 and April 11. On April 29, Berger reported that 24,000–27,000 recruits had signed up and noted that the “visit of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem had had an extraordinarily successful impact.” Both al-Husayni and the SS repeatedly referred to the success of the 13th Waffen-SS Mountain Division (also known as “Handschar”). Al-Husayni spoke to the military Imams of the division, stressing the importance of maintaining the principles of Islam and of “strengthening cooperation between the Muslims and their ally, Germany,” and identifying common enemies faced by Muslims and the Germans: World Jewry, England and its allies, and Bolshevism.

*8) Husseini was designated by the UN as a war criminal.*

The Jewish Telegraphic Agency reported on his placement on a UN war criminals register in July 1945:

Hadj Amin el-Husseini, former Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, has been officially placed on the war criminals list of the United Nations, the Hebrew Committee for National Liberation reported today. …

In reply to its original request to the War Crimes Commission that it place the Mufti on its list of criminals, the commission stated that before doing so one of its member governments would have to present evidence constituting a prima facie case.

Upon receipt of this cable, a committee representative discussed the matter with Ivan Subasic, Yugoslav Minister of Foreign Affairs, while he was at San Francisco, pointing out that the Mufti had organized the German S.S. Moslem Division in Bosnia and been responsible for the massacre of Yugoslav Moslems who refused to collaborate with the Germans.

*9) After World War II, Husseini continued spreading anti-Semitic propaganda as a central tenet of Palestinian nationalism*

Husseini escaped arrest and spent the last twenty-eight years of his life spreading anti-Semitic and anti-Israel propaganda. The Holocaust Museum recounts:

As the Nazi regime collapsed in 1945, French authorities took al-Husayni into custody. He escaped to Egypt in 1946. Al-Husayni devoted the remainder of his life to supporting Palestinian nationalism and to agitating against the State of Israel. He continued to produce and disseminate anti-Zionist, anti-Jewish, and anti-Israel propaganda. He died in Beirut, Lebanon, on July 4, 1974.

*10) Husseini remains a hero to Palestinians.*

In a January 2013 ceremony, Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas hailed Husseini as a martyr:

On the anniversary of the [Fatah] Launch, we renew the promise to our blessed Martyrs, that we will follow the path of the Martyr Brother Yasser Arafat and his comrades among the leaders of all the fighting forces, all the Martyrs. … Now let us recall the pioneers: The Grand Mufti of Palestine, Haj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 2, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...







 There are more blood libels than the one involving blood you know. When ever a libel is spread by anyone against the Jews it becomes what is known as a blood libel, and this is just one example of as an islamonazi blood libel. Like the libel that claimed the Jews had invented a medicine that made only Palestinian men impotent, and Palestinian women rampant nymphomaniacs. They did not realise that this proved that they were not the same race as the Jews, and they had shot themselves in the foot again.



 JUST AS YOU HAVE


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 2, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *New York Post*
> ...








 And another islamonazi racist blood libel


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 2, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 LIAR as you have been shown he was killed by a solitary extremist Jew, nothing to do with Zionism or Nazism.


 Now tell me again how the Zionists were going to raise $100,000,000,000,000,000,000 for the 5,000th Jew to be saved from the camps when there was not that much money in the world.


 You are just a LYING POS ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST DEFENDING SCUM that bad mouths the Jews because that is what you have been taught


----------



## Roudy (Jun 2, 2016)

Now that you changed into a sock to quote wiki, ha ha ha:

*Nazi-occupied Europe*
Al-Husseini arrived in Rome on 10 October 1941. He outlined his proposals before Alberto Ponce de Leon. On condition that the Axis powers 'recognize in principle the unity, independence, and sovereignty, of an Arab state, including Iraq, Syria, Palestine, and Transjordan', he offered support in the war against Britain and stated his willingness to discuss the issues of 'the Holy Places, Lebanon, the Suez Canal, and Aqaba'. The Italian foreign ministry approved al-Husseini's proposal, recommended giving him a grant of one million lire, and referred him to Benito Mussolini, who met al-Husseini on 27 October. According to al-Husseini's account, it was an amicable meeting in which Mussolini expressed his hostility to the Jews and Zionism.[159]

Back in the summer of 1940 and again in February 1941, al-Husseini submitted to the Nazi German Government a draft declaration of German-Arab cooperation, containing a clause:

Germany and Italy recognize the right of the Arab countries to solve the question of the Jewish elements, which exist in Palestine and in the other Arab countries, as required by the national and ethnic (_völkisch_) interests of the Arabs, and as the Jewish question was solved in Germany and Italy.[160]

Encouraged by his meeting with the Italian leader, al-Husseini prepared a draft declaration, affirming the Axis support for the Arabs on 3 November. In three days, the declaration, slightly amended by the Italian foreign ministry, received the formal approval of Mussolini and was forwarded to the German embassy in Rome. On 6 November, al-Husseini arrived in Berlin, where he discussed the text of his declaration with Ernst von Weizsäcker and other German officials. In the final draft, which differed only marginally from al-Husseini's original proposal, the Axis powers declared their readiness to approve the elimination (_Beseitigung_) of the Jewish National Home in Palestine.[161]




Haj Amin al-Husseini meeting with Adolf Hitler (December 1941).
On 20 November, al-Husseini met the German Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop[162] and was officially received by Adolf Hitler on 28 November.[163] He asked Adolf Hitler for a public declaration that 'recognized and sympathized with the Arab struggles for independence and liberation, and that would support the elimination of a national Jewish homeland'.[164] Hitler refused to make such a public announcement, saying that it would strengthen the Gaullists against the Vichy France,[165] but asked al-Husseini 'to lock ...deep in his heart' the following points, which Christopher Browning summarizes as follows, that

‘Germany has resolved, step by step, to ask one European nation after the other to solve its Jewish problem, and at the proper time, direct a similar appeal to non-European nations as well'. When Germany had defeated Russia and broken through the Caucasus into the Middle East, it would have no further imperial goals of its own and would support Arab liberation... But Hitler did have one goal. "Germany’s objective would then be solely the destruction of the Jewish element residing in the Arab sphere under the protection of British power". (_Das deutsche Ziel würde dann lediglich die Vernichtung des im arabischen Raum unter der Protektion der britischen Macht lebenden Judentums sein_). In short, Jews were not simply to be driven out of the German sphere but would be hunted down and destroyed even beyond it.’[166]




Al-Husseini meeting with Muslim volunteers, including the Azerbaijani Legion, at the opening of the Islamic Central Institute in Berlin on 18 December 1942, during the Muslim festival Eid al-Adha.
A separate record of the meeting was made by Fritz Grobba, who until recently had been the German ambassor to Iraq. His version of the crucial words reads "when the hour of Arab liberation comes, Germany has no interest there other than the destruction of the power protecting the Jews".[167] Al-Husseini's own account of this point, as recorded in his diary, is very similar to Grobba's.[168] According to Amin's account, however, when Hitler expounded his view that the Jews were responsible for World War I, Marxism and its revolutions, and this was why the task of Germans was to persevere in a battle without mercy against the Jews, he replied: "We Arabs think that Zionism, not the Jews, is the cause of all of these acts of sabotage."[169]

In December 1942, al-Husseini held a speech at the celebration of the opening of the Islamic Central Institute (_Islamisches Zentralinstitut_) in Berlin, of which he served as honorary chair. In the speech, he harshly criticised those he considered as aggressors against Muslims, namely "Jews, Bolsheviks and Anglo-Saxons." At the time of the opening of the Islamic Central Institute, there were an estimated 3,000 Muslims in Germany, including 400 German converts. The Islamic Central Institute gave the Muslims in Germany institutional ties to the 'Third Reich'.[170]

*The Holocaust*
*Al-Husseini and the Holocaust*
Much of the case against Husseini's role in The Holocaust emerged in the immediate aftermath of WW2, with those collecting evidence working for the Jewish Agency in the context of an intensive public relations exercise to establish a Jewish state in Mandatory Palestine.[171] Husseini has been described by the American Jewish Congress as "Hitler's henchman"[172] and some scholars, such as Schwanitz and Rubin, have argued that Husseini made the Final Solutioninevitable by shutting out the possibility of Jews escaping to Palestine.[173]

Although some historians have questioned al-Husseini's knowledge of the Holocaust while it was in progress, Wolfgang G. Schwanitz notes that in his memoirs Husseini recalled that Heinrich Himmler, in the summer of 1943, while confiding some German war secrets, inveighed against Jewish "war guilt", and revealed the ongoing extermination (in Arabic, _abadna_) of the Jews.[174]

Gilbert Achcar, referring to this meeting with Himmler, observes:

The Mufti was well aware that the European Jews were being wiped out; he never claimed the contrary. Nor, unlike some of his present-day admirers, did he play the ignoble, perverse, and stupid game of Holocaust denial... . His amour-propre would not allow him to justify himself to the Jews... .gloating that the Jews had paid a much higher price than the Germans... he cites... : 'Their losses in the Second World War represent more than thirty percent of the total number of their people ...'. Statements like this, from a man who was well placed to know what the Nazis had done ... constitute a powerful argument against Holocaust deniers. Husseini reports that Reichsführer-SSHeinrich Himmler ... told him in summer 1943 that the Germans had ‘already exterminated more than three million’ Jews: "I was astonished by this figure, as I had known nothing about the matter until then." ... Thus. in 1943, Husseini knew about the genocide... .[175]

The memoir then continues:-

Himmler asked me on the occasion: 'How do you propose to settle the Jewish question in your country?' I replied: 'All we want from them is that they return to their countries of origin.' He (Himmler) replied: 'We shall never authorize their return to Germany.'[176]

Wolfgang G. Schwanitz doubts the sincerity of his surprise since, he argues, Husseini had publicly declared that Muslims should follow the example Germans set for a "definitive solution to the Jewish problem".[177]

Subsequently, the Mufti declared in November 1943:

It is the duty of Muhammadans [Muslims] in general and Arabs in particular to ... drive all Jews from Arab and Muhammadan countries... . Germany is also struggling against the common foe who oppressed Arabs and Muhammadans in their different countries. It has very clearly recognized the Jews for what they are and resolved to find a definitive solution [_endgültige Lösung_] for the Jewish danger that will eliminate the scourge that Jews represent in the world.[178]

At the Nuremberg trials, one of Adolf Eichmann's deputies, Dieter Wisliceny, stated that al-Husseini had actively encouraged the extermination of European Jews, and that al-Husseini had a meeting with Eichmann at his office, during which Eichmann gave him a view of the current state of the "Solution of the Jewish Question in Europe" by the Third Reich. The allegation is dismissed by most serious historians.[179] A single affidavit by Rudolf Kastner reported that Wisliceny told him that he had overheard Husseini say he had visited Auschwitz incognito in Eichmann's company.[180] Eichmann denied this at his trial in Jerusalem in 1961. He had been invited to Palestine in 1937 with his superior Hagen by a representative of the Haganah, Feival Polkes,[181] Polkes supported German foreign policy in the Near East and offered to work for them in intelligence. Eichmann and Hagen spent one night in Haifa but were refused a visa to stay any longer.[182] They met Polkes in Cairo instead.[182][183] Eichmann stated that he had only been introduced to al-Husseini during an official reception, along with all other department heads, and there is no evidence, despite intensive investigations, that show the mufti to have been a close collaborator of Eichmann, exercising influence over him or accompanying on visits to death camps.[184] The Jerusalem court accepted Wisliceny's testimony about a key conversation between Eichmann and the mufti,[185] and found as proven that al-Husseini had aimed to implement the Final Solution.[186] Hannah Arendt, who was present at the trial, concluded in her book, _Eichmann in Jerusalem: A Report on the Banality of Evil_, that the evidence for an Eichmann- al-Husseini connection was based on rumour and unfounded.[187][188]

Rafael Medoff concludes that 'actually there is no evidence that the Mufti's presence was a factor at all; the Wisliceny hearsay is not merely uncorroborated, but conflicts with everything else that is known about the origins of the Final Solution.'[189] Bernard Lewis also called Wisliceny's testimony into doubt: 'There is no independent documentary confirmation of Wisliceny's statements, and it seems unlikely that the Nazis needed any such additional encouragement from the outside.'[190] Bettina Stangneth called Wisliceny's claims "colourful stories" that "carry little weight".[191]

*Al-Husseini's attempts to block Jewish refugees*
The Mufti opposed all immigration of Jews into Palestine. No evidence has been forthcoming to show he was opposed to programmes to take Jews to safety outside the Middle East, be it Sweden, or Switzerland or Far eastern countries.[192] The Mufti’s numerous letters appealing to various governmental authorities to prevent Jewish emigration to Palestine have been widely republished and cited as documentary evidence of his collaboration with Nazis and his participative support for their genocidal actions. For instance, Husseini intervened on 13 May 1943, before the meeting with Himmler when he was informed of the Holocaust,[193] with the German Foreign Office to block possible transfers of Jews from Bulgaria, Hungary and Romania to Palestine, after reports reached him that 4,000 Jewish children accompanied by 500 adults had managed to reach Palestine. He asked that the Foreign Minister "to do his utmost" to block all such proposals and this request was complied with.[194] According to Idith Zertal, none of the documents presented at Eichmann's trial prove that it was the Mufti's interference, in these 'acts of total evil,' that prevented the children's rescue.[195] In June 1943 the Mufti recommended to the Hungarian minister that it would be better to send Jews in Hungary to Concentration Camps in Poland rather than let them find asylum in Palestine. A year later, on 25 July 1944 he wrote to the Hungarian foreign minister to register his objection to the release of certificates for 900 Jewish children and 100 adults for transfer from Hungary, fearing they might end up in Palestine. He suggested that if such transfers of population were deemed necessary, then:

I ask your Excellency to permit me to draw your attention to the necessity of preventing the Jews from leaving your country for Palestine, and if there are reasons which make their removal necessary, it would be indispensable and infinitely preferable to send them to other countries where they would find themselves under active control, for example, in Poland, thus avoiding danger and preventing damage."[196][197]




Haj Amin al-Husseini meeting with Heinrich Himmler (1943).



Haj Amin al-Husseini and Nazi collaborator Mile Budak in occupied Sarajevo (1943).
Achcar quotes the Mufti’s memoirs about these efforts to influence the Axis powers to prevent emigration of Eastern European Jews to Palestine:

We combatted this enterprise by writing to Ribbentrop, Himmler, and Hitler, and, thereafter, the governments of Italy, Hungary, Rumania, Bulgaria, Turkey, and other countries. We succeeded in foiling this initiative, a circumstance that led the Jews to make terrible accusations against me, in which they held me accountable for the liquidation of four hundred thousand Jews who were unable to emigrate to Palestine in this period. They added that I should be tried as a war criminal in Nurenberg.[198]

In November, 1943 the Mufti said:

It is the duty of Muhammadans in general and Arabs in particular to … drive all Jews from Arab and Muhammadan countries….Germany is also struggling against the common foe who oppressed Arabs and Muhammadans in their different countries. It has very clearly recognized the Jews for what they are and resolved to find a definitive solution [endgültige Lösung] for the Jewish danger that will eliminate the scourge that Jews represent in the world. ….[178]

In September 1943, intense negotiations to rescue 500 Jewish children from the Arbe concentration camp collapsed due to the objection of al-Husseini who blocked the children's departure to Turkey because they would end up in Palestine.[199]

*
Propaganda



Bosniak soldiers of the SS 13 Division, reading Husseini's pamphlet Islam and Judaism
Throughout World War II, al-Husseini worked for the Axis Powers as a broadcaster in propaganda targeting Arab public opinion. He was thereby joined by other Arabs such as Fawzi al-Qawuqji[208] and Hasan Salama. The Mufti was paid "an absolute fortune" of 50,000 marks a month (when a German field marshal was making 25,000 marks a year),[209] the equivalent today of $12,000,000 a year.[129] Walter Winchell called him "the Arabian Lord Haw-Haw".[210]

The Mufti also wrote a pamphlet for the 13th SS Handschar division, translated as Islam i Zidovstvo (Islam and Judaism) which closed with a quotation from Bukhari-Muslim by Abu Khurreira that states:"The Day of Judgement will come, when the Muslims will crush the Jews completely: And when every tree behind which a Jew hides will say: 'There is a Jew behind me, Kill him!".[211] Some accounts, ignoring the historical record, have claimed that the Handschar was responsible for killing 90% of Bosnian Jews. In fact, Handschar units were deployed only after most of the Jews in Croatia had been deported or exterminated. One report, however, of a Handschar patrol murdering some Jewish civilians in Zvornik in April 1944 after their real identity was revealed, is plausible.[212]

On 1 March 1944, while speaking on Radio Berlin, al-Husseini said: 'Arabs, rise as one man and fight for your sacred rights. Kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleases God, history, and religion. This saves your honor. God is with you.'[213][214][215]

Recruitment



November 1943 al-Husseini greeting Bosnian Waffen-SS volunteers with a Nazi salute.[216] At right is SS General Karl-Gustav Sauberzweig.



Haj Amin el-Husseini reviewing SS 13th Division soldiers from a car
Among the Nazi leadership, the greatest interest in the idea of creating Muslim units under German command was shown by Heinrich Himmler, who viewed the Islamic world as a potential ally against the British Empire and regarded the Nazi-puppet Independent State of Croatia as a 'ridiculous state'.[217] Himmler had a romantic vision of Islam as a faith ‘fostering fearless soldiers’, and this probably played a significant role[218][219] in his decision to raise three Muslim divisions under German leadership in the Balkans from Bosnian Muslims and Albanians:[220][221] the 13th Handschar,[222] the 21st Skanderbeg, and the 23rd Kama (Shepherd's dagger). Riven by interethnic conflict, the region's Jewish, Croat, Roma, Serb and Muslim communities suffered huge losses of life,[223][224] Bosnian Muslims losing around 85,000 from a genocidal Chetnik ethnic cleansing operations alone.[225] The Muslims had three options: to join the Croatian Ustaše, or the Yugoslav partisans, or to create local defense units. Following a tradition of service in the old Bosnian regiments of the former Austro-Hungarian army, they chose an alliance with Germany, which promised them autonomy. Husseini, having been petitioned by the Bosnian Muslim leaders, was well informed of their plight.[226] Dissatisfied with low enlistenment, Himmler asked the mufti to intervene.[227] Husseini negotiated, made several requests, mostly ignored by the SS, and conducted several visits to the area.[228] His speeches and charismatic authority proved instrumental in improving enlistment notably.[229] In one speech he declared that:

Those lands suffering under the British and Bolshevist yoke impatiently await the moment when the Axis (powers) will emerge victorious. We must dedicate ourselves to unceasing struggle against Britain -that dungeon of peoples - and to the complete destruction of the British Empire.We must dedicate ourselves to unceasing struggle against Bolshevist Russia because communism is incompatible with Islam.'

One SS officer reporting on impressions from the mufti's Sarajevo speech said Husseini was reserved about fighting Bolshevism, his main enemies being Jewish settlers in Palestine and the English.[230] During a visit in July 1943 the Mufti said: "The active cooperation of the world's 400 million Muslims with their loyal friends, the German, can be of decisive influence upon the outcome of the war. You, my Bosnian Muslims, are the first Islamic division [and] serve as an example of the active collaboration....My enemy's enemy is my friend." [231] Himmler in addressing the unit on another occasion declared "Germany [and] the Reich have been friends of Islam for the past two centuries, owing not to expediency but to friendly conviction. We have the same goals."[232]

In an agreement signed by Husseini and Himmler on 19 May 1943, it was specified that no synthesis of Islam and Nationalism was to take place.[233][234] Husseini asked that Muslim divisional operations to be restricted to the defense of the Moslem heartland of Bosnia and Herzegovina; that partisans be amnestied if they laid down their arms; that the civilian population not be subject to vexations by troops;that assistance be offered to innocents injured by operations; and that harsh measures like deportations, confiscations of goods, or executions be governed in accordance with the rule of law.[235]The Handschar earned a repute for brutality in ridding north-eastern Bosnia of Serbs and partisans: many local Muslims, observing the violence, were driven to go over to the communist partisans.[236][237] Once redeployed outside Bosnia, and as the fortunes of war turned, mass defections and desertions took place, and Volksdeutsche were drafted to replace the losses.[238] The mufti blamed the mass desertions on German support for the Četniks.[239] Many Bosnians in these divisions who survived the war sought asylum in Western and Arab countries, and of those settling in the Middle East, many fought in Palestine against the new state of Israel.[240] Reacting to the formation by Great Britain of a special Jewish legion in the Allied cause, Husseini urged Germany to raise a similar Arab legion.[15] Husseini helped organize Arab students and North African emigres in Germany into the "Arabisches Freiheitkorps", an Arab Legion in the German Army that hunted down Allied parachutists in the Balkans and fought on the Russian front.[189]


*


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 2, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 Didn't you know that the Mufti was a Palestinian soldier  ?    Shows how lacking your history is in these matters.


 Now tellme again were the money was to come from to save the Jews when the Germans kept doubling the price for every one saved ?  At about 5,000 they would not have enough money in the whole world to pay the bill.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 2, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hadj Amin el-Husseini, former Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, has been officially placed on the war criminals list of the United Nations, the Hebrew Committee for National Liberation reported today.
> ...


You just can't handle the truth can you?

*Arrest and flight*
After the end of the Second World War, al-Husseini attempted to obtain asylum in Switzerland but his request was refused.[241] He was taken into custody at Konstanz by the French occupying troops on 5 May 1945, and on 19 May, he was transferred to the Paris region and put under house arrest.[242]

As early as 24 May, Great Britain requested al-Husseini's extradition, arguing that he was a British citizen who had collaborated with the Nazis.[242] Despite the fact that he was on the list of war criminals, France decided to consider him as a political prisoner and refused to comply with the British request. France refused to extradite him to Yugoslavia where the government wanted to prosecute him for the massacres of Serbs.[242] Poussot believed alIn the meantime, 

The reputation of Haj Amin al-Husseini among Jews in the immediate postwar period is indicated by the observation by Raul Hilberg that when culpability for the destruction of the European Jews was debated in 1945, al-Husseini was the only specific individual singled out to be put on trial.[244] In June, Yishuv leaders decided to eliminate al-Husseini. Although al-Husseini was located by Jewish Army members who began to plan an assassination, the mission was canceled in December by Moshe Sharett or by David Ben-Gurion,[245] probably because they feared turning the Grand Mufti into a martyr.[242]

A campaign of intimidation was launched to convince the mufti that at Léon Blum's request he would be handed over to the British.[246] In September, the French decided to organize his transfer to an Arab country. Egypt, Saudi Arabia or Yemen were considered and diplomatic contacts were made with their authorities and with the Arab League.[242]

On 29 May, after an influential Moroccan had organized his escape, and the French police had suspended their surveillance, al-Husseini left France on a TWA flight for Cairo using travel papers supplied by a Syrian politician who was close to the Muslim Brotherhood. It took more than 12 days for the French foreign minister to realize he had fled, and the British were not able to arrest him in Egypt, after that country granted him political asylum.[242][246]


----------



## Freeman (Jun 2, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Poeneball!
Nazism is born in Europe.
Read history primary school handbook.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Spamming the same old Zionist propaganda.  The Hasbara kid strikes again.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Actually, it's you that's famous for spamming the board with the same old Islamonazi propaganda.  Your efforts to whitewash the historical record of the genocidal Nazi Palestinian mufti who killed Jews and Christians alike are futile.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 2, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


You can't say the Nazis weren't coached by the Mufti.  The Nazis learned  "yellow badge" from Muslims, who did that hundreds of years before.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The Nazis were not coached by the Mufti.  He had no influence whatsoever. The star was a medieval European invention.

You are a pathological liar.

"The Jews of Europe were legally compelled to wear badges or distinguishing garmets (e.g., pointed hats) at least as far back as the 13th century. This practice continued throughout the Middle Ages and Renaissance, but was largely phased out during the 17th and 18th centuries. With the coming of the French Revolution and the emancipation of western European Jews throughout the 19th century, the wearing of Jewish badges was abolished in Western Europe."

Holocaust Memorial Center


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



On the contrary, the muti had great influence during the war years both with Moslems and xtians who held a shared revulsion for Jews.

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

Recent work by historians and apologists has revealed that an influential, international religious leader was also an ardent supporter of Adolf Hitler. His name was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini. This Grand Mufti of Jerusalem recruited whole divisions of fanatics to fight and kill in the name of extremism. 

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. "Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history. Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 2, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Carefully crafted Zionist propaganda. Grasping at straws to justify the Zionist dispossession of the native people of Palestine.

"According to a US military historian, only 6,300 soldiers from Arab countries passed through German military organisations – 1,300 from Palestine, Syria and Iraq, the rest from North Africa. The British army was able to recruit 9,000 Arab soldiers from Palestine alone while 250,000 North African troops served in the French Army of Liberation and accounted for the majority of its dead and wounded (6).

But the Zionists claimed the mufti was an official representative of the Palestinians and Arabs and in 1945 demanded (without success) that he be handed over to the international military tribunal at Nuremberg, as if he had been a key part of the Nazi genocide machine. Articles, pamphlets and books were produced to present Husseini as a candidate for prosecution. The mufti served a symbolic purpose, allowing the Zionists to claim that the Palestinians shared responsibility for the genocide, and justify the creation of a “Jewish state” on the territory of their homeland.

This motive became a constant in the propaganda of the state of Israel. It explains the extraordinary importance accorded to the mufti in the Holocaust memorial museum, in Jerusalem. Tom Segev observes that the wall dedicated to al-Husseini gives the impression of a convergence between the Nazis’ genocide plans and Arab hostility towards Israel. Peter Novick points out that the entry on the mufti in the_Encyclopedia of the Holocaust_, published in association with Yad Vashem (the Holocaust remembrance authority), is much longer than those on Himmler, Goebbels or Eichmann, and only a little shorter than that on Hitler (7)."

Blame the Grand Mufti - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Of course. Conspiracy theories are everywhere according to the Monty's of the world. 

Islamo-Nazis and their bedfellows the xtian-Catholics. A marriage made in the twisted mind of Hitlerian Germany.

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

*Fascist Bedfellows*

Events outside the Middle East were presenting new opportunities for fanatics to find allies and possible patrons. The 1930s witnessed the rise of National Socialism in Italy under Benito Mussolini and in Germany under Adolf Hitler. Soon after the appointment of Hitler as German Chancellor in 1933, the German Consul-General in Palestine, Heinrich Wolff, expressed his belief that many Muslims in the Holy Land would be supportive of the new Nazi regime. This view was confirmed when Wolff met with al-Husseini and other radical local leaders. For al-Husseini, the anti-Jewish policies of the Nazis were appealing, and he hoped for German help in ousting the British from Palestine. 

Al-Husseini deepened his outreach to the Nazis in 1937 when he met with two Nazi SS officers, including Adolf Eichmann, one of the architects of the Holocaust in Damascus, Syria. The SS representatives had been sent at the express order of Reinhard Heydrich, the deputy head of the SS under Heinrich Himmler and chief of SS Intelligence and the Nazi security services, including the Gestapo. Heydrich recognized immediately that al-Husseini was a potentially valuable asset for Nazi interests in the Middle East and worked to cultivate him. 

Four years later, al-Husseini threw his support to a pro-Nazi revolt in Iraq against the British-backed prime minister, Nuri Said Pasha. Going to Baghdad, al-Husseini issued a _fatwa_ for a jihad against the British. Barely a month later, British troops ended the coup and occupied the country, whereupon al-Husseini fled to Iran. Although given sanctuary in the embassies of Japan and Italy, al-Husseini was again forced to be on the move when Iran was itself occupied by the British and Soviet armies. Al-Husseini made his way out of Iran with Italian diplomats who provided him with an Italian passport. He shaved his beard and dyed his hair to avoid being recognized by British agents and Iranian police.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 2, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The Zionist propaganda machine counts on you to spew the nonsense.  Now the facts:

*Scholars Call Bullshit on Netanyahu's Speech Blaming Palestinian for the Holocaust*

"I spent my life studying these things,' said Saul Friedländer, author of the Pulitzer Prize-winning_ The Years of Extermination: Nazi Germany and the Jews, 1939-1945_. ''I don't believe the prime minister's disgusting statement deserves a serious answer… *it simply shows who he is: somebody ready to falsify our most tragic history, for political propaganda purposes."*

Deborah Lipstadt, the Dorot professor of modern Jewish history and Holocaust studies at Emory University, said Netanyahu's account is "just not a factually accurate statement."

"If the prime minister wants to learn more about this, there's no dearth of books he could read." She suggested he check out Friedländer's book – which lays out how the Nazis planned and developed the final solution beginning in 1941. The mufti does not appear anywhere in the text.

It's true that between 1941 and 1946 the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem — a religious figure appointed by the British in Mandatory Palestine — lived in Berlin. He met Hitler in 1941, and the minutes of that meeting have been examined by historians.

*"It's pretty simple, we have a transcript,' said Philip Mattar, the author of the first published biography of al-Husayni, The Mufti of Jerusalem. "There's no mention of exterminating the Jews."*



The mufti was known for making anti-Jewish statements, and lobbying the Nazis to prevent Jewish migration to mandatory Palestine, even as the Nazis began to funnel millions of European Jews into death camps. In his speech, *Netanyahu claimed that the mufti was "sought for war crimes in the Nuremberg trials." While al-Husayni's name did come up during the trials, he was never "sought" or prosecuted.*

*"The mufti was indeed quite callous," Mattar said. "But it's not like the Nazis needed encouragement to carry out the extermination of Jews. In fact, they regarded Arabs like the Mufti as very close to Jews and Gypsies in their status."*

Lipstadt agreed.

"Look, was the mufti upset that Jews were being killed? Probably not," she said. "But did he suggest doing it? There's no evidence of that."

But the mufti faded as a national figure after the creation of the State of Israel in 1948, said Rashid Khalidi, the Edward Said professor of Arab studies at Columbia University_. "
_
Scholars Call Bullshit on Netanyahu's Speech Blaming Palestinian for the Holocaust | VICE News


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





Oh my. You are getting quite frothy. 


"Scholars call Bullshit.....".  LOL. Read that on "Vice News" did ya'?

What a lurid piece of history we have when the Catholic Church was so willing to jump with Nazi fascists and Islamic fascists. 

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

*The Mufti Meets the Führer*

Over the next few days, al-Husseini drafted a proposed statement of an Arab-Axis cooperative effort by which the Axis powers would recognize the right of the Arabs to deal with Jewish elements in Palestine and in the other Arab countries according to their own interests. The declaration was approved by Mussolini and sent to the German embassy in Rome. Pleased with the declaration, al-Husseini was invited to Berlin as an honored and useful guest of the Nazi regime. He arrived in Berlin on November 6 and met with Ernst von Weizsäcker, German secretary of state under Nazi Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop. Two weeks later, he met with von Ribbentrop himself, a prelude to his triumphant reception on November 28, 1941, with Adolf Hitler. 

At their meeting, al-Husseini requested German assistance with the Arab independence movement and Nazi support in the extermination of any Jewish homeland. For his part, Hitler promised to aid that liberation movement, but went still further, promising that the aim of Nazi Germany would be the elimination of all Jews living under British protection once such territories had been conquered. This was described by al-Husseini in his own memoirs:

Our fundamental condition for cooperating with Germany was a free hand to eradicate every last Jew from Palestine and the Arab world. I asked Hitler for an explicit undertaking to allow us to solve the Jewish people in a manner befitting our national and racial aspirations and according to the scientific methods innovated by Germany in the handling of its Jews. The answer I got was: "The Jews are yours." (Ami Isseroff and Peter FitzGerald-Morris, "The Iraq Coup Attempt of 1941, the Mufti, and the Farhud")

*The Axis’ Kept Man*

For the Nazis, al-Husseini was an ideal propaganda tool, a powerful spokesman among radical Arabs, and an excellent instrument for their anti-Jewish campaign in Europe and in the Holy Land. Portrayed by the Nazis as the spiritual leader of all Islam, al-Husseini was given a grand formal welcome in Berlin. The official Nazi newspaper, _Volkischer Beobachter_, proudly published a photo of Hitler and al-Husseini, and Radio Berlin proclaimed on January 8, 1942 that the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem had consented to take part in the effort against the British, the Communists, and the Jews. 

Satisfied with his newly concretized relations with the Nazis, al-Husseini chose to remain in the service of the Axis and settled in Berlin in a lavish mansion that had been confiscated from a Jewish family. The Nazis paid him a monthly stipend of 62,500 _Reichsmarks_ (approximately 20,000 dollars), payments that continued until April 1945, when only the fall of Berlin to the Red Army ended Hitler’s financial support. From his post, al-Husseini headed the Nazi-Arab Cooperation Section and helped build a network of German spies across the Middle East through his followers. Scheming for a desired dark future of Nazi-Islamic leadership, the Mufti founded an Islamic Institute in Dresden to provide training for young radical Muslims who would serve as chaplains for his field units and also head out across the Middle East and the world to sow the seeds of _jihadism_ and anti-Semitism.


----------



## theliq (Jun 2, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


BUT WHAT OF THE ZIONISTS EXPLOITATION OF EUROPEAN JEWS,THE REJECTION TIME AND TIME AGAIN AGAINST THEIR PLEAS FOR SAFETY,BUT INSTEAD COLLABORATION WITH THE NAZIS TO SEND THEM TO THE GAS-CHAMBERS,MILLIONS OF INNOCENT JEWS>>>>>WHY HOLLIE<WHY?.........YOU ZIONISTS ARE COMPULSIVE LAIRS,AND TRY TO BLAME OTHERS FOR YOUR OWN CRIMINALITY AGAINST JEWS......YOU TRY TO WIPE THESE HORRENDOUS ACTIONS FROM JEWISH HISTORY........BUT WE ALL KNOW YOU ZIONISTS ARE THE GUILTY,THE MOST GUILTY,BUT SWABBS LIKE YOU AND THE DISREPTUTABLE ZIONIST POSSEE ON HERE DEFEND THE INDEFENSIBLE.......DISGUSTING,GUILTINESS TALKING ABOUT GUILTINESS HERE.

CAPITALS FOR EMPHASIS ONLY.......I am not shouting.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 2, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Spewing propaganda again.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





You poor, dear. As usual, you're utterly befuddled. No handy wiki cut and paste?

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

*The Mufti’s Final Solution*

Scholars have long studied how actively engaged al-Husseini was in the implementation of the Holocaust. There is no question that he supported the aims of the Nazis in perpetrating genocide and believed perversely that all Arabs should join that cause. He declared on German radio on March 1, 1944: "Arabs, rise as one man and fight for your sacred rights. Kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleases God, history, and religion. This saves your honor. God is with you" (qtd. in Norman Stillman, "Jews of the Arab World between European Colonialism, Zionism, and Arab Nationalism" in _Judaism and Islam: Boundaries, Communications, and Interaction: Essays in Honor of William M. Brinner_). 

According to the testimony of Adolf Eichmann’s chief deputy Dieter Wisliceny (who was hanged for war crimes) the Mufti played a role in encouraging the Final Solution and was a close friend and advisor to Eichmann in the Holocaust’s implementation across Europe. Wisliceny testified further that al-Husseini had a close association with Heinrich Himmler and visited the gas chambers at Auschwitz, where he exhorted the staff to be even more dedicated in its important work.

To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Fact, your facts are all BS.
> 
> *Ten Things You Need to Know About the Mufti of Jerusalem*



All from a Zionist Hasbara site: Ten Things You Need to Know About the Mufti of Jerusalem

Yeah, very unbiased


----------



## Challenger (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Now that you changed into a sock to quote wiki, ha ha ha:



Since most of what you posted supports my argument, there's not much to say about the Wiki article.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> You just can't handle the truth can you?



I'll take that as a "no" then.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 3, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...








 Get it right Nazism was founded in Medina in 625 C.E. and was called islam by its inventor. The German third Reich looked at the Dhimmi laws and the pact of Umar and so fashioned their version of national socialism on those laws, rules and practises. That is why the mufti fled to Germany to escape his just punishment


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...









 No valid answers to the arguments raised so monte the islamonazi propagandist resorts to his hasbara and zionist claims without even knowing what they mean................


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 3, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 So were was the money to come from then when the Germans doubled the cost for each Jew saved. The Zionists ran out of money very quickly and they bill would have been more money than the world has by the time the next 100 Jews had been saved. Even the link you used stated this same fact and you totally ignore it because you are a Jew hating POS islamonazi propagandist


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 3, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Fact, your facts are all BS.
> ...








 It must be the week to upset team Palestine as here is another LOSER resorting to claims of hasbara and Zionist because the arguments have been lost


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


"Scholars" ha ha ha. 

No real "scholar" can and will deny that the Mufti was a certified Nazi who killed Jews and Christians.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Anytime you bring up what Catholic historians have said about the Nazi mufti, he turn on the IP switcher and turns into to his sock "challenger" to contest the Catholic claims, because it doesn't fall in line with his bogus charade about being a Christian.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Now that you changed into a sock to quote wiki, ha ha ha:
> ...



What i posted showed that the Nazi Mufti recruited thousands of Muslims and formed a Muslim Nazi army, who fought for the Nazis in Europe, killing Jews and Christians.  That's why he was wanted as a war criminal.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

It is 


Roudy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




It is not a Catholic claim.  It is a review of a book by a Christian Zionist that is covered on the Catholic Answers website.

Scholars, and most normal Jews, have debunked NetaYhoo's claims, which you are repeating, about the Mufti. You are a pathological liar. You have never posted anything but lies and propaganda.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> It is
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> ...


And now he switches back.  LOL.

The Catholic claim has nothing to do with what Netanayu said.  The fact that the Mufti was a Nazi is undeniable historical fact.  What Netanyahu said was that he influenced Hitler's decision to kill the Jews, and from the evidence and his archived communications, he very well may have. 

So, the George Washingtin of the Palestinians was a genocidal Nazi maniac who killed Jews and Christians.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

The Mufti killed no one. Just a bunch of Zionist propaganda. 

"Prof. Meir Litvak, a historian at Tel Aviv University, also criticized Netanyahu’s remarks. “It is a lie and the height of historical distortion and it is shameful, because what is being done is the reduction of Hitler and Hitler’s being presented in a more positive light than what was, and also a rather vulgar understanding of the historical processes,” he told Army Radio."
read more: Mass murder of Jews in Europe started months before Hitler met mufti, historians say - Israel


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The Mufti killed no one. Just a bunch of Zionist propaganda.
> 
> "Prof. Meir Litvak, a historian at Tel Aviv University, also criticized Netanyahu’s remarks. “It is a lie and the height of historical distortion and it is shameful, because what is being done is the reduction of Hitler and Hitler’s being presented in a more positive light than what was, and also a rather vulgar understanding of the historical processes,” he told Army Radio."
> read more: Mass murder of Jews in Europe started months before Hitler met mufti, historians say - Israel


So? Even if true, that doesn't negate the fact that the Mufti was a Nazi does it.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 3, 2016)

Religion, Rome and The Reich: The Vatican's other dirty secret 

                             The Vatican's other dirty secret

Forget 'The Da Vinci Code', 'God's HQ on earth' has a real ghost in the cupboard - collusion with the Nazis. No wonder then, says Peter Stanford, that the church is hiding papers on the dealings of 'Hitler's Pope', Pius XII

Month by month, year by year, more evidence emerges from other sources about where the Vatican's sympathies lay in the Second World War. Earlier this year, for example, a 1946 instruction from Pope Pius to the French bishops was unearthed that ordered them not to hand over Jewish children they had been sheltering to Jewish charities now the conflict was over. According to the outspoken Harvard historian Professor Daniel Goldhagen, Pius was guilty in this instance of "having given the order to take [Jewish] children away from their parents and should be regarded as little better than a war criminal."

The Vatican's response to all such accusations is to issue a blanket denial, insisting that it was neutral throughout the conflict. Yet in the absence of any compelling documentary evidence to buttress its position, few are now willing to take its word as gospel on its war record.

And the pressure has only built since the election 13 months ago of Pope Benedict XVI. Where his predecessor John Paul II had worked during the Second World War with the Polish underground to defeat the Nazis and save Jews, the former Cardinal Ratzinger had been a member of the Hitler Youth, albeit a reluctant one. The Vatican's archives - known curiously as the Secret Archives, though their existence has been well known since 1610 - is under the personal control of the Pope. One word from Benedict and the doors could be thrown open.

While we wait for the church to catch up with the rest of the world, what is known for certain from other sources is that in 1933 as Vatican representative in Germany, the future Pius XII had agreed a treaty with Hitler, whose authoritarian tendencies he admired, to close down the Catholic -dominated Centre Party, one of National Socialism's staunchest opponents. This treaty was based on the Vatican's 1929 agreement with Mussolini, the Italian fascist leader. On being elected Pope in 1939, Pius's first act was to suppress a document denouncing Hitler, entitled Mit Brennender Sorge ("With deep anxiety ...") that his predecessor had been writing on his deathbed. And throughout the war, Pius XII made no public condemnation of the Holocaust, save for a single ambiguous sentence in a 26-page Christmas message of 1942.

Among the various disputed accusations made against him are that he did nothing to protect the Jews of Rome as the Nazis and Italian fascists carted them away to gas chambers from their ghetto in Trastevere under the very windows of the Vatican; that he forbade monasteries and convents to shelter Jews trying to escape the Nazis; that he allowed the church to profit from looted goods taken from the Nazis' victims; and that he turned a blind eye to assistance given by Catholic religious orders, notably in Croatia, to help Nazi war criminals escape to start new lives in Latin America.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Mufti killed no one. Just a bunch of Zionist propaganda.
> ...




Oh dear, resorting to French whack-jobs to promote your drivel; here's another video from Maria Leroux, tends to give her agenda away...


and


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

As I said, Ruddy only posts propaganda because everything he believes is based on propaganda.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I don't understand what point you're trying to make.  That the Mufti wasn't a Nazi with a close relationship with Hitler and his hesd henchmen?  That he didn't incite the entire Muslim world to commit genocide on Jews? That he didn't help create a Muslim Nazi army that killed Jews and Christians in Europe?  Seriously, give it a break.  You cannot refute factual history.

So apparently, you're now posting non stop from the UK while most people are supposedly sleeping?  Nice going, the sock posts something and then he backs his own post up under another name.  You gotta love it.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, Ruddy only posts propaganda because everything he believes is based on propaganda.
> ...



I only point out fact from non partisan sources.  You post propaganda from Zionist (Christian or otherwise) sites exclusively


----------



## Hollie (Jun 3, 2016)

*Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers


The Untouchable Cleric*

With the collapse of the Third Reich, al-Husseini fled from Germany to Switzerland and then to Paris. Incredibly, he was not a target of the International Military Tribunal at Nuremberg. He was sentenced merely to house arrest in Paris on the basis of charges made by the Yugoslav Supreme Military Court, which sentenced him to three years of imprisonment and two years of deprivation of civil rights because of his involvement in the atrocities throughout the Balkans. As for Nuremberg, despite the testimony of Eichmann’s aide, there was scant interest in the mufti because of his assumed immense sway in the Middle East.

With little effort, al-Husseini escaped from his comfortable house arrest. From there he traveled to Cairo, where he considered himself safe thanks to the patronage of Egypt’s King Farouk. Even with the fall of Farouk and the rise of Gamal Abdel-Nasser as head of Egypt in 1952, al-Husseini remained safe. His influence was felt throughout the Arab world, most so in galvanizing opposition to Zionism and the birth of Israel. He supported the 1948 Arab-Israeli War, was involved in the assassination of King Abdullah I of Jordan in 1951, and served as president of the World Islamic Congress. His last public appearance came in 1962 when he delivered a speech to that conference. He used his final opportunity to speak to the world to call for the ethnic cleansing of the Jews. He died in Lebanon in 1974, a beloved and revered figure among radical Muslims all over the world.

Hajj Amin al-Husseini’s legacy was to inspire generations of terrorists, Islamic jihadists, and such dictators as Saddam Hussein of Iraq. The foremost exemplar of his influence was a young terrorist and distant relative who became one of his most ardent students: Yasser Arafat, the future leader of the Palestinian Liberation Organization. Rabbi David Dalin—one of Pope Pius XII’s greatest defenders—offers a fitting final word:

_The "most dangerous" cleric in modern history, to use John Cornwell’s phrase, was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini, whose anti-Jewish Islamic fundamentalism was as dangerous in World War II as it is today . . . The grand mufti was the Nazi collaborator par excellence. "Hitler’s mufti" is truth. "Hitler’s pope" is myth. (The Myth of Hitler’s Pope, 137_)

*SIDEBARS*

*Child Murderer*

In late 1942, Heinrich Himmler gave his permission for 10,000 Jewish children to be transferred from Poland to Theresienstadt with the eventual aim of allowing them to go to Palestine in exchange for German civilian prisoners, through the International Red Cross. The plan was abandoned, however, because of the protests of the Grand Mufti.

The following year, al-Husseini blocked the emigration of 4,000 Jewish children and 500 accompanying adults to Palestine that was proposed by the governments of Bulgaria, Romania, and Hungary. The children were sent instead to the gas chambers.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You do no such thing.  You keep accusing others of things you are guilty of yourself.  It's called turnspeak, the Arab Muskims learned it from the Nazis.  You've been caught lying and misrepresenting facts so many times by so many members we've lost count.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

Hollie said:


> *Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers
> 
> 
> The Untouchable Cleric*
> ...


There ya go, Monte's hero, according to the Catholics. Wonder what happened to his sock challenger, did the IP switcher crash or something?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

Hollie said:


> *Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers
> 
> 
> The Untouchable Cleric*
> ...



Christian Zionist propaganda again.  

Even if true, which is doubtful as the Mufti had zero influence with the Germans who considered him as much of an untermensch as Jews or Gypsies, he would have rightfully tried to stop the colonization and eventual dispossession of his people by Europeans.   

Why weren't these Jews offered asylum by any other country?   Did the U.S. or other countries murder those Jews by not offering asylum?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

Now he's accusing a Catholic website of being Christian Zionist.  

Pathetic.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Now he's accusing a Catholic website of being Christian Zionist.
> 
> Pathetic.



I am a member of that website and post on the forum.  The author is a Christian Zionist, the website is not.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers
> ...



Nicely done. Pretty typical behavior when you're confronted with just how complicit the xtian Catholic Church was with their bedfellows the Moslems and the Nazis. 

Your silly conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Now he's accusing a Catholic website of being Christian Zionist.
> ...



Or perhaps, the author is a real Christian who is telling the truth and you are a mentally ill Jew hater who lies a lot. 

*Dr. Matthew Bunson | Senior Fellows | Staff | About | St. Paul Center*
*Senior Fellows*




Dr. Matthew Bunson, Senior Fellow of the St. Paul Center for Biblical Theology, is one of the United States’ leading authorities on the papacy and the Church.

His books include: The Encyclopedia of Catholic History; The Encyclopedia of Saints; Papal Wisdom; All Shall Be Well; Encyclopedia of the Roman Empire; and The Angelic Doctor: The Life and World of St. Thomas Aquinas; The Pope Encyclopedia; We Have a Pope! Benedict XVI, the first Catholic biography of the Holy Father in the English language; and most recently, St. Damien of Molokai: Apostle of the Exiled.

He is presently completing The Encyclopedia of the American Catholic Church for Our Sunday Visitor.

Dr. Bunson is on the faculty of the Catholic Distance University where he teaches Church History, including Catholic-Islamic relations and Medieval and American Catholic History. In addition, he is a contributing editor and columnist for This Rock magazine and moderator of the Church History forum for EWTN.com.

Dr. Bunson has also served as a consultant to MSNBC, NBC News, CBS Radio, and the BBC, as well as other media outlets. He was special consultant on Catholic affairs for USA Today during its coverage of the 2005 papal funeral and conclave. He appears regularly as a guest on Relevant Radio and Catholic Answers Live and hosts the radio program “Faithworks” for Redeemer Radio.

He earned his Doctor of Ministry degree from the Graduate Theological Foundation, and also holds a B.A. in History, an M.A. in Theology, and a Master of Divinity degree. He is presently working toward a Ph.D. in Church History from the Graduate Theological Foundation.

Bunson lives in Fort Wayne, Indiana.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He is a Christian Zionist falling in line with the propaganda tactic that was established to justify the dispossession of the non-Jews of Palestine by the Zionists.  It was thought that by making the claim that the Christians and Muslims were Nazis, because the Mufti was, it would be seen as perfectly justifiable for European Jews to massacre and dispossess the Muslims and Christians.

I dislike Zionism and Zionists I am not a Jew hater.  You seem to equate Jews with Zionists.  You are a pathological liar.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Perhaps it is you that is a pathological liar who will resort to anything including slandering a good Christian man who is educated with an amazing resume, just because he doesn't fall in line with your insane Jew hate.

*Dr. Matthew Bunson | Senior Fellows | Staff | About | St. Paul Center*
*Senior Fellows*




Dr. Matthew Bunson, Senior Fellow of the St. Paul Center for Biblical Theology, is one of the United States’ leading authorities on the papacy and the Church.

His books include: The Encyclopedia of Catholic History; The Encyclopedia of Saints; Papal Wisdom; All Shall Be Well; Encyclopedia of the Roman Empire; and The Angelic Doctor: The Life and World of St. Thomas Aquinas; The Pope Encyclopedia; We Have a Pope! Benedict XVI, the first Catholic biography of the Holy Father in the English language; and most recently, St. Damien of Molokai: Apostle of the Exiled.

He is presently completing The Encyclopedia of the American Catholic Church for Our Sunday Visitor.

Dr. Bunson is on the faculty of the Catholic Distance University where he teaches Church History, including Catholic-Islamic relations and Medieval and American Catholic History. In addition, he is a contributing editor and columnist for This Rock magazine and moderator of the Church History forum for EWTN.com.

Dr. Bunson has also served as a consultant to MSNBC, NBC News, CBS Radio, and the BBC, as well as other media outlets. He was special consultant on Catholic affairs for USA Today during its coverage of the 2005 papal funeral and conclave. He appears regularly as a guest on Relevant Radio and Catholic Answers Live and hosts the radio program “Faithworks” for Redeemer Radio.

He earned his Doctor of Ministry degree from the Graduate Theological Foundation, and also holds a B.A. in History, an M.A. in Theology, and a Master of Divinity degree. He is presently working toward a Ph.D. in Church History from the Graduate Theological Foundation.

Bunson lives in Fort Wayne, Indiana.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

Exactly, a Christian Zionist.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Exactly, a Christian Zionist.



Ha ha ha!  A "Christian Zionist" according the the mental-case ignorant Jew hater who keeps shooting blanks.

Sounds like you aren't fit to shine his shoes.

*Matthew Bunson, PhD (Faculty Chair, full-time)*






Dr. Matthew E. Bunson is senior correspondent for Our Sunday Visitor and a senior fellow of the St. Paul Center for Biblical Theology. He is the author or co-author of fifty books including: The Encyclopedia of Catholic History, The Pope Encyclopedia, We Have a Pope! Benedict XVI, The Encyclopedia of the Middle Ages, and the Encyclopedia of the American Catholic Church.

Since 1997, he has served as general editor of Our Sunday Visitor's Catholic Almanac; he is also the editor of The Catholic Answer Magazine for Our Sunday Visitor. His latest book is The Encyclopedia of U.S. Catholic History for Our Sunday Visitor.

During the 2013 papal interregnum and conclave, Dr. Bunson served as a consultant to USA Today and appears as a frequent guest on many television and radio programs, including MSNBC, Fox News, CNN, Catholic Answers, Al Kresta, the Son Rise Morning Show, and Relevant Radio. Immediately after the conclave, he authored Pope Francis (2013, Our Sunday Visitor), the first English-language biography of the new pontiff.

Aside from his Doctor of Ministry degree from the Graduate Theological Foundation, he holds a Bachelor's degree in History, and two Master's degrees in Theology with specializations in Pastoral Theology and Church History. He is currently pursuing doctoral studies for a Ph.D. in Church History.

For CDU, Dr. Bunson has created and taught many courses and seminars. He led a three part series on the history of the Catholic Church in America, and he has also addressed The Crusades and the Inquisition and other important Church related historical topics.  All of these courses and seminars have been well received.  We trust that you will appreciate the valuable information that Dr. Bunson has researched for this course on Church history.

*Education:*
BA (History) Edison State College, Trenton, NJ
MA (Pastoral Theology) St. Joseph's College, Standish, ME
MDiv (Theology/Church History) Sydney College of Divinity, Sydney Australia
DMin (Pastoral Theology), Graduate Theological Foundation, South Bend, IN
PhD (Church History) Graduate Theological Foundation, South Bend, IN
Graduate studies, Franciscan University Steubenville, OH.


*Area of Teaching Specialization:* History, Church History

*Course Level:* Graduate and Undergraduate

*Courses Taught:* Church History I, II (undergrad); Church History I, II (graduate); Western Civilization I, II; History of the Catholic Church in America; Great Controversies in Church History; Catholic Social Teaching


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

Don't see any indication that this man is a "Christian Zionist", in fact he has an impeccable record and highly educated.   Look it up he is a highly praised and celebrated individual in the Catholic community. You should be ashamed to tarnish his record and accomplishments, but you are easily willing to step on this man's reputation because your antisemitism has driven you mad.

KUDOS TO DR. MATTHEW BUNSON FOR HIS AMAZING RESEARCH!

osv.com
*Matthew Bunson Biography*
OSV Staff





Dr. Matthew Bunson is Senior Correspondent for Our Sunday Visitor and a senior fellow of the St. Paul Center for Biblical Theology. He is the author or co-author of over forty-five books, as well as editor, lecturer, and expert on Church history, the papacy, and Catholic culture. He serves as a special consultant for many Catholic and secular TV and radio programs.

His books include: *Our Sunday Visitor's The Catholic Almanac (editor); The Encyclopedia of Catholic History*; *The Encyclopedia of Saints*; *Papal Wisdom*; *All Shall Be Well*; *Encyclopedia of the Roman Empire*; and *The Angelic Doctor*: *The Life and World of St. Thomas Aquinas*; *The Pope Encyclopedia*; *We Have a Pope! Benedict XVI*, the first Catholic biography of the Holy Father in the English language;* St. Damien of Molokai: Apostle of the Exiled*;and *The Encyclopedia of U.S. Catholic History*. He is editor of Our Sunday Visitor's* The Catholic Answer* magazine.

Dr. Bunson is on the faculty of the Catholic Distance University where he teaches Church history, including Catholic-Islamic relations and Medieval and American Catholic History. In addition, he is a contributing editor and columnist for *This Rock *magazine and moderator of the Church history forum for EWTN.com.

During the 2013 papal interregnum and conclave, Dr. Bunson served as a consultant to USA Today and appears as a frequent guest on many television and radio programs, including MSNBC, Fox News, CNN, Catholic Answers, Al Kresta, the Son Rise Morning Show, and Relevant Radio. Immediately after the conclave, he authored *Pope Francis* (2013, Our Sunday Visitor), the first English-language biography of the new pontiff.

In addition to a Doctor of Ministry degree from the Graduate Theological Foundation, Dr. Bunson holds a bachelor's degree in history, and two master's degrees in theology. He is currently pursuing doctoral studies for a Ph.D. in Church history.

Dr. Bunson lives in Fort Wayne, Indiana.

*About Our Sunday Visitor  *
The world’s largest English-language Catholic publisher, Our Sunday Visitor serves millions of Catholics globally through its publishing, offertory, and communication services. Established in 1912, Our Sunday Visitor publishes a wide range of books including Bibles, biographies of the saints, books by Pope Francis, Pope Emeritus Benedict XVI, children’s books, devotionals, bible studies, inspirational works, and curriculum. Our Sunday Visitor is a not-for-profit organization, returning a portion of net earnings back to the Catholic community through the Our Sunday Visitor Institute.  For more information, visit www.oursundayvisitor.com.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

...Now that we saw his impeccable credentials, let's review the article he wrote about who and what the Mufti was in full length:

catholic.com
*Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers*

_Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers_

Recent work by historians and apologists has revealed that an influential, international religious leader was also an ardent supporter of Adolf Hitler. His name was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini. This Grand Mufti of Jerusalem recruited whole divisions of fanatics to fight and kill in the name of extremism.

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. "Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history. Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil.

*A Radical Shaped by War*

Al-Husseini was born sometime in the late 1890s in Jerusalem when that city was in the hands of the dying Ottoman Empire. He belonged to an old family of nobles and was the son of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Tahir al-Husseini. Sent to Cairo for his education, he studied Islamic jurisprudence at Al-Azhar University and then at the Cairo school _Dar al-Dawa wal-Ershad_ (The Institute for Propagation and Guidance) founded by a Syrian member of the Muslim Salafi sect (one of the most extreme in Islam). The school, a haven for radical thought, gave al-Husseini an early grounding in practical revolutionary planning. Al-Husseini went on to the College of Literature at Cairo University and then the Ottoman School for Administrators in Istanbul, which trained future leaders of the then far-flung Ottoman Empire.

After taking the mandatory pilgrimage to Mecca (the Hajj) in 1913, al-Husseini was drafted into the Ottoman Army. He was assigned to the College of Reserve Officers and subsequently named to an infantry regiment as a non-commissioned officer. With the onset of World War I in 1914, the Ottoman Empire entered into the bloody conflict as a member of the Central Powers with Germany and Austria. Al-Husseini found himself in an inefficient army that, compared to the highly mechanized forces of the West, was lacking in leadership and modern equipment. He soon heard of the genocide of the Armenian people—one of the most horrendous incidents in the terrible global conflict.

In 1916, al-Husseini departed the Ottoman Army on disability leave and spent the rest of the war in Jerusalem. Angered by the decision of the Allied victors to deny Arab participation in the discussions leading to the Treaty of Versailles, al-Husseini was even more infuriated by the sudden increase of Jewish immigrants into British-controlled Palestine. An ardent anti-Semite who hated Jews with a deep fervor, he first came to the attention of the British in 1920 when he organized riots against Jews. Charged with inciting violence that left five Jews dead and another 211 injured, he fled to Syria and was sentenced _in absentia_ to 10 years’ imprisonment.

*The Grand Mufti’s Ascent*

In April 1921, however, British High Commissioner Sir Herbert Samuel, seeking to achieve some semblance of peace in the Holy Land, granted amnesty to Arab nationalists. Al-Husseini was allowed to return to Jerusalem, and the British officials—disregarding his long record of anti-Semitism—named him Grand Mufti of Jerusalem. This title was granted to a Sunni Muslim cleric, granting him oversight of the holy sites of Islam in Jerusalem, in particular the Al-Aqsa Mosque. For Sunni Muslims, the Grand Mufti is honored as the chief religious authority in Jerusalem. Notably, from the appointment of the first Grand Mufti of Jerusalem in the 1860s, the position was customarily filled by the governing power in charge of Jerusalem.

After the death of the first Grand Mufti, Mohammed Tahir al-Husseini, in 1908, the position stayed in the family when the Turks awarded the title to his son Kamil al-Husseini. Although the British assumed control of Jerusalem during World War I, Kamil al-Husseini remained in his post until his death in 1921, when the British decided that Kamil’s brother Hajj Amin would be an acceptable choice—despite his criminal past and known extremist ties. Al-Husseini remained as Grand Mufti under the British in spite of his activities and was removed only in 1948, when King Abdullah I of Jordan banned him from Jerusalem and named Hussam Al-din Jarallah as Grand Mufti.

Once in power in Jerusalem, al-Husseini was appointed by the British to head the newly established Supreme Muslim Council, created to prepare the way for Arab self-governance in Palestine. Al-Husseini took the chance given to him by the appeasement-minded British to call for the deaths of Jews and set out on a campaign of terror against the Jews in Palestine. In subsequent years, al-Husseini was involved in plots to massacre Jews, among them 60 Jewish immigrants in Hebron and 45 more in Safad in 1929. In 1936, he helped lead a rebellion in Palestine against the British. The following year the British condemned al-Husseini (though permitting him to retain the title of Grand Mufti), and he fled to Syria once more. From there he continued to plot against the British control over Palestine.

*Fascist Bedfellows*

Events outside the Middle East were presenting new opportunities for fanatics to find allies and possible patrons. The 1930s witnessed the rise of National Socialism in Italy under Benito Mussolini and in Germany under Adolf Hitler. Soon after the appointment of Hitler as German Chancellor in 1933, the German Consul-General in Palestine, Heinrich Wolff, expressed his belief that many Muslims in the Holy Land would be supportive of the new Nazi regime. This view was confirmed when Wolff met with al-Husseini and other radical local leaders. For al-Husseini, the anti-Jewish policies of the Nazis were appealing, and he hoped for German help in ousting the British from Palestine.

Al-Husseini deepened his outreach to the Nazis in 1937 when he met with two Nazi SS officers, including Adolf Eichmann, one of the architects of the Holocaust in Damascus, Syria. The SS representatives had been sent at the express order of Reinhard Heydrich, the deputy head of the SS under Heinrich Himmler and chief of SS Intelligence and the Nazi security services, including the Gestapo. Heydrich recognized immediately that al-Husseini was a potentially valuable asset for Nazi interests in the Middle East and worked to cultivate him.

Four years later, al-Husseini threw his support to a pro-Nazi revolt in Iraq against the British-backed prime minister, Nuri Said Pasha. Going to Baghdad, al-Husseini issued a _fatwa_ for a jihad against the British. Barely a month later, British troops ended the coup and occupied the country, whereupon al-Husseini fled to Iran. Although given sanctuary in the embassies of Japan and Italy, al-Husseini was again forced to be on the move when Iran was itself occupied by the British and Soviet armies. Al-Husseini made his way out of Iran with Italian diplomats who provided him with an Italian passport. He shaved his beard and dyed his hair to avoid being recognized by British agents and Iranian police.

Al-Husseini reached Rome in October 1941 and began serious discussions with the Mussolini regime. The result was twofold. First, he secured a meeting with Mussolini himself and then completed a practical agreement with the Italians. In return for Axis recognition of an Arab state of a fascist nature that would encompass Iraq, Syria, Palestine, and the Transjordan, he agreed to support the war against Britain. The Italian foreign ministry also urged Mussolini to grant al-Husseini one million _lire_.

*The Mufti Meets the Führer*

Over the next few days, al-Husseini drafted a proposed statement of an Arab-Axis cooperative effort by which the Axis powers would recognize the right of the Arabs to deal with Jewish elements in Palestine and in the other Arab countries according to their own interests. The declaration was approved by Mussolini and sent to the German embassy in Rome. Pleased with the declaration, al-Husseini was invited to Berlin as an honored and useful guest of the Nazi regime. He arrived in Berlin on November 6 and met with Ernst von Weizsäcker, German secretary of state under Nazi Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop. Two weeks later, he met with von Ribbentrop himself, a prelude to his triumphant reception on November 28, 1941, with Adolf Hitler.

At their meeting, al-Husseini requested German assistance with the Arab independence movement and Nazi support in the extermination of any Jewish homeland. For his part, Hitler promised to aid that liberation movement, but went still further, promising that the aim of Nazi Germany would be the elimination of all Jews living under British protection once such territories had been conquered. This was described by al-Husseini in his own memoirs:

Our fundamental condition for cooperating with Germany was a free hand to eradicate every last Jew from Palestine and the Arab world. I asked Hitler for an explicit undertaking to allow us to solve the Jewish people in a manner befitting our national and racial aspirations and according to the scientific methods innovated by Germany in the handling of its Jews. The answer I got was: "The Jews are yours." (Ami Isseroff and Peter FitzGerald-Morris, "The Iraq Coup Attempt of 1941, the Mufti, and the Farhud")

*The Axis’ Kept Man*

For the Nazis, al-Husseini was an ideal propaganda tool, a powerful spokesman among radical Arabs, and an excellent instrument for their anti-Jewish campaign in Europe and in the Holy Land. Portrayed by the Nazis as the spiritual leader of all Islam, al-Husseini was given a grand formal welcome in Berlin. The official Nazi newspaper, _Volkischer Beobachter_, proudly published a photo of Hitler and al-Husseini, and Radio Berlin proclaimed on January 8, 1942 that the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem had consented to take part in the effort against the British, the Communists, and the Jews.

Satisfied with his newly concretized relations with the Nazis, al-Husseini chose to remain in the service of the Axis and settled in Berlin in a lavish mansion that had been confiscated from a Jewish family. The Nazis paid him a monthly stipend of 62,500 _Reichsmarks_ (approximately 20,000 dollars), payments that continued until April 1945, when only the fall of Berlin to the Red Army ended Hitler’s financial support. From his post, al-Husseini headed the Nazi-Arab Cooperation Section and helped build a network of German spies across the Middle East through his followers. Scheming for a desired dark future of Nazi-Islamic leadership, the Mufti founded an Islamic Institute in Dresden to provide training for young radical Muslims who would serve as chaplains for his field units and also head out across the Middle East and the world to sow the seeds of _jihadism_ and anti-Semitism.

*The Mufti’s Final Solution*

Scholars have long studied how actively engaged al-Husseini was in the implementation of the Holocaust. There is no question that he supported the aims of the Nazis in perpetrating genocide and believed perversely that all Arabs should join that cause. He declared on German radio on March 1, 1944: "Arabs, rise as one man and fight for your sacred rights. Kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleases God, history, and religion. This saves your honor. God is with you" (qtd. in Norman Stillman, "Jews of the Arab World between European Colonialism, Zionism, and Arab Nationalism" in _Judaism and Islam: Boundaries, Communications, and Interaction: Essays in Honor of William M. Brinner_).

According to the testimony of Adolf Eichmann’s chief deputy Dieter Wisliceny (who was hanged for war crimes) the Mufti played a role in encouraging the Final Solution and was a close friend and advisor to Eichmann in the Holocaust’s implementation across Europe. Wisliceny testified further that al-Husseini had a close association with Heinrich Himmler and visited the gas chambers at Auschwitz, where he exhorted the staff to be even more dedicated in its important work.

To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.

*Meanwhile, in Rome*

While al-Husseini carried out his decimation of Jews in Eastern Europe, the situation facing Jews in Rome in late 1943 was also grave. Following the deposition of Mussolini by his own people, Hitler invaded the country and briefly re-installed _Il Duce_. Then followed the first mass arrests of Italian Jews and a planned deportation of all Italian Jews to the death camps. Pope Pius XII protested these arrests and used the Vatican’s newspaper, _L’Osservatore Romano_, to speak out further against the Nazi campaign against the Jews of Italy. Among his many acts during this dangerous period, the holy pontiff sheltered 3,000 Jews at his summer residence, Castel Gandolfo, and hid thousands more in some 180 convents, monasteries, parish buildings, rectories, churches, and even in Vatican City itself. Through his leadership, Pius ultimately helped to save or rescue 80 percent of the Jews of Rome. In June 1944, the pontiff sent a telegram to Admiral Miklos Horthy, the leader of Hungary, and implored him not to proceed with the planned deportation of the country’s 800,000 Jews.

As Pius was risking his safety and that of the Church in Italy, al-Husseini continued to call for the extermination of all Jews. On November 2, 1943, as the Nazis tried to press forward with the roundup of Italian Jews, the Grand Mufti declared on German radio of the Jewish people, "They cannot mix with any other nation but live as parasites among the nations, suck out their blood, embezzle their property, corrupt their morals."

*The Untouchable Cleric*

With the collapse of the Third Reich, al-Husseini fled from Germany to Switzerland and then to Paris. Incredibly, he was not a target of the International Military Tribunal at Nuremberg. He was sentenced merely to house arrest in Paris on the basis of charges made by the Yugoslav Supreme Military Court, which sentenced him to three years of imprisonment and two years of deprivation of civil rights because of his involvement in the atrocities throughout the Balkans. As for Nuremberg, despite the testimony of Eichmann’s aide, there was scant interest in the mufti because of his assumed immense sway in the Middle East.

With little effort, al-Husseini escaped from his comfortable house arrest. From there he traveled to Cairo, where he considered himself safe thanks to the patronage of Egypt’s King Farouk. Even with the fall of Farouk and the rise of Gamal Abdel-Nasser as head of Egypt in 1952, al-Husseini remained safe. His influence was felt throughout the Arab world, most so in galvanizing opposition to Zionism and the birth of Israel. He supported the 1948 Arab-Israeli War, was involved in the assassination of King Abdullah I of Jordan in 1951, and served as president of the World Islamic Congress. His last public appearance came in 1962 when he delivered a speech to that conference. He used his final opportunity to speak to the world to call for the ethnic cleansing of the Jews. He died in Lebanon in 1974, a beloved and revered figure among radical Muslims all over the world.

Hajj Amin al-Husseini’s legacy was to inspire generations of terrorists, Islamic jihadists, and such dictators as Saddam Hussein of Iraq. The foremost exemplar of his influence was a young terrorist and distant relative who became one of his most ardent students: Yasser Arafat, the future leader of the Palestinian Liberation Organization. Rabbi David Dalin—one of Pope Pius XII’s greatest defenders—offers a fitting final word:

The "most dangerous" cleric in modern history, to use John Cornwell’s phrase, was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini, whose anti-Jewish Islamic fundamentalism was as dangerous in World War II as it is today . . . The grand mufti was the Nazi collaborator par excellence. "Hitler’s mufti" is truth. "Hitler’s pope" is myth. (_The Myth of Hitler’s Pope_, 137)

*SIDEBARS*

*Child Murderer*

In late 1942, Heinrich Himmler gave his permission for 10,000 Jewish children to be transferred from Poland to Theresienstadt with the eventual aim of allowing them to go to Palestine in exchange for German civilian prisoners, through the International Red Cross. The plan was abandoned, however, because of the protests of the Grand Mufti.

The following year, al-Husseini blocked the emigration of 4,000 Jewish children and 500 accompanying adults to Palestine that was proposed by the governments of Bulgaria, Romania, and Hungary. The children were sent instead to the gas chambers.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Don't see any indication that this man is a "Christian Zionist", in fact he has an impeccable record and highly educated.   Look it up he is a highly praised and celebrated individual in the Catholic community. You should be ashamed to tarnish his record and accomplishments, but you are easily willing to step on this man's reputation because your antisemitism has driven you mad.
> 
> KUDOS TO DR. MATTHEW BUNSON FOR HIS AMAZING RESEARCH!
> 
> ...



And, he is a well-educated Christian Zionist.  

Uri Avnery, is far more knowledgeable in this matter however.

"The Mufti, whose main enemies were the British, acted upon the theory that the enemy of my enemy is my friend. (At the same time, a leader of the Jewish underground in Palestine, Abraham Stern, acting upon the same theory, also sought contact with the Italians and Germans.).......
Hitler did not like the idea at all. He was a true believer in the race theory, and the Arabs are Semites – an inferior and detestable race, just like the Jews. But in the end he was weighed upon to receive this Arab refugee for what we now call a "photo opportunity". A picture was taken – the only picture of the only meeting between these two persons. (There are also photos of the Mufti with Muslim Bosnian SS volunteers).

The meeting was short, a perfunctory protocol was taken, the Jews appear nowhere in it. The whole episode was insignificant. Until Netanyahu...

The Mufti, whose main enemies were the British, acted upon the theory that the enemy of my enemy is my friend. (At the same time, a leader of the Jewish underground in Palestine, Abraham Stern, acting upon the same theory, also sought contact with the Italians and Germans.)...

The idea that the mighty Fuehrer needed or heeded the advice of a fugitive Semite in order to decide on the Holocaust is preposterous. Indeed, it is crazy.



http://zope.gush-shalom.org/home/en/channels/avnery/1446219610


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

so you choose to lie about who Matthew Bunson is.  You know what the Bible says about those who bear false witness?  You are no Christian, not even close.  

The founder of the Palestinian national movement was a Nazi bastard.  

*Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers*

_Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers_

Recent work by historians and apologists has revealed that an influential, international religious leader was also an ardent supporter of Adolf Hitler. His name was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini. This Grand Mufti of Jerusalem recruited whole divisions of fanatics to fight and kill in the name of extremism.

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. "Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history. Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> so you choose to lie about who Matthew Bunson is.  You know what the Bible says about those who bear false witness?  You are no Christian, not even close.



He is a Christian Zionist.  He believes that the Jews had the right to dispossess the non-Jews and colonize Palestine.  There is no lie in that.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > so you choose to lie about who Matthew Bunson is.  You know what the Bible says about those who bear false witness?  You are no Christian, not even close.
> ...


bullshit, you have no evidence that he is a "christian zionist" other than your usual lies.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

Poor Monte, he thinks that anybody who doesn't believe IslamoNazis like the Mufti of Palestinian have a right to be genocidal murderers of Jews and Christians, is a "Christian Zionist".  Sick.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Poor Monte, he thinks that anybody who doesn't believe IslamoNazis like the Mufti of Palestinian have a right to be genocidal murderers of Jews and Christians, is a "Christian Zionist".  Sick.




The only genocidal murders in the I/P conflict are ZioNazis like you.  Your kind murder thousands of Palestinians, including Muslims and Christians every two years or so.  



*Gaza's Christians bury their first casualty of the war*






John Davison

AFP

•

July 27, 2014


"This Palestinian Arab Christian woman died in shelling by the Israeli occupation," the speaker shouted angrily.


"There are massacres here every day. This is what happens to the Palestinian people. Where's the world, where's the international community in all this?"


"The bombs hit and kill -- they don't discriminate between civilian or militant," he said.


- Dwindling Christian community -


A relative, George Ayyad, agreed wholeheartedly. He dismissed the idea that Jalila's death would force more of the already dwindling Christian population out of Gaza.


"If we leave, that's exactly what the Israelis want. Anyway, where are we supposed to go? This is my homeland," he said.


"We Christians have been in Gaza for more than 1,000 years, and we're staying."


Gaza's Christians bury their first casualty of the war


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Monte, he thinks that anybody who doesn't believe IslamoNazis like the Mufti of Palestinian have a right to be genocidal murderers of Jews and Christians, is a "Christian Zionist".  Sick.
> ...


Your attempts to discredit and lie about the author of the article who happens to not only be a great Catholic but also a recognized historian and writer, that correctly noted that the mufti was a genocidal Nazi murderer of Jews and Christians have failed. So now you change the topic.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 3, 2016)

He may be a great Catholic, but he is a Christian Zionist.  The Mufti murdered no one.  Just a bunch of propaganda.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> He may be a great Catholic, but he is a Christian Zionist.  The Mufti murdered no one.  Just a bunch of propaganda.








*Exiting Wilhelmshaven church in 1931,
a posed picture which Hitler himself, often used 
to show what a "good Catholic" he was.*
Catholics today can't distance themselves enough from Adolf Hitler. But that wasn't the case in the 1930's and 40's when he was one of the most powerful men on earth. Germany's Catholics were proud as peacocks to count their Fuerher as one of their own, so long as he was putting Germans back to work, and making them proud of their powerful country, following the period of great economic depression and the humiliating shame they had suffered after their defeat in World War One. Hitler was not only allowed to "get away with murder", he was allowed to get away with the mass-murder of totally innocent men, women and even children by the millions. Because Hitler has since been defeated and his villainy has come to be seen for what it was, Catholics now want to believe - and have the rest of us believe - that their church must have repudiated Hitler in his day. But try as they may to rewrite history, the fact is that once Adolf Hitler came to power in 1933, neither the pope in Rome as leader of the church worldwide, nor the bishops of Germany, ever denied membership or even public access to the sacraments to Hitler himself, nor to the many, many other Nazi leaders of the Third Reich who claimed membership in the R.C. church. See www.CatholicArrogance.Org/Catholic/NaziLeadership.html.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> He may be a great Catholic, but he is a Christian Zionist.  The Mufti murdered no one.  Just a bunch of propaganda.


Don't care what "your" opinion is, you are a nobody who just lies for terrorists all day.  Here we have a great Catholic, an accredited historian, a writer, and an invited guest speaker and member of the community that is applauded in the highest most elite Catholic circles, who has clearly researched and concluded based on clear evidence and records, that the Mufti was a Nazi who organized a Muslim army that killed thousands of Jews and Christians.

And all the Jew hater has in return is "sniff sniff...but but but...he's a Christian Zionist".   Where's your evidence?  Let's see it.

Maybe it's time to recall your sock Challenger?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 3, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 3, 2016)

Christians from Armenia and Lebanon were massacred in the 1800s and 1900s.

What has happened to christians under ISIS is tragic.

Never a tolerant and "brotherly" as some would like to believe

Review of The Myth of the Andalusian Paradise: Muslims, Christians and Jews under Islamic Rule in Medieval Spain.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 4, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Why your catholic site didn't talk about Pope Hitler pact? Do you want more informations?


----------



## Freeman (Jun 4, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Christians from Armenia and Lebanon were massacred in the 1800s and 1900s.
> 
> What has happened to christians under ISIS is tragic.
> 
> ...



The first victims of ISIS group are muslims, concerning the situation of christians and jews in islamic Spain, most jews and christians find a refuge in Spain.

"During waves of persecution in Medieval Europe, many Jews found refuge in Muslim lands.[2] For instance, Jews expelled from the Iberian Peninsula were invited to settle in various parts of the Ottoman Empire, where they would often form a prosperous model minority of merchants acting as intermediaries for their Muslim rulers."
Wikipedia

*Christopher Howse is surprised to discover that for 400 years, a half of the world's professing Christians lived under Muslim rule. *
A Christian world under Islam's rule


----------



## Hollie (Jun 4, 2016)

Freeman said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Christians from Armenia and Lebanon were massacred in the 1800s and 1900s.
> ...


Dhimmitude wasn't quite the party that wiki leads you to believe. 

You might want to look that up.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 4, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Yep it seems that pogroms and showah were in middle east not in Europe!


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The Mufti killed no one. Just a bunch of Zionist propaganda.
> 
> "Prof. Meir Litvak, a historian at Tel Aviv University, also criticized Netanyahu’s remarks. “It is a lie and the height of historical distortion and it is shameful, because what is being done is the reduction of Hitler and Hitler’s being presented in a more positive light than what was, and also a rather vulgar understanding of the historical processes,” he told Army Radio."
> read more: Mass murder of Jews in Europe started months before Hitler met mufti, historians say - Israel







 And after his meeting with Hitler the numbers rose higher and higher, after the Nazi's had milked the Zionists for all they had and allowed a few hundred Jews to escape their clutches. Only to be faced with Catholics and muslims on their flight to safety and freedom.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ZioNazis like Ruddy and Hollow Hollie are not normal Jews.







 The islamocatholic moron is postig his oxymoron again because he is losing the arguments.  They are so predictable aren't they .................


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> As I said, Ruddy only posts propaganda because everything he believes is based on propaganda.









 So when he posts from your links he is posting propaganda. What does that say about your links then ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 4, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...







 They learnt these from the muslims when they only infested the M.E. and saw they way they used superior numbers to take over and subdue the populace, then once under control move on to the next target,


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 4, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





We have had more than enough of your hate, propaganda and ignorance.
Again you use hate sites and fail to do any follow up of facts

New Look at Pius XII's Views of Nazis

Pictures are not always what you want them to be when you share them without context

1938, before he was pope.  Hitler's war did not begin till 1939

Diplomates and leaders meet all the time.  Some to talk and understand each other, some for visibility, some to make peace or some agreement.

Were cardinals in Germany, yes.  Were they hitler's puppets, no



Do you like being wrong so much???
Do you do it just out of boredom to initiate a discussion?


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 4, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




*Cardinal*
*
*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Yes, Pope Pius was as guilty if not guiltier than the Mufti.  He was the one that approved and elevated Hitler and Nazism to the German people. In effect it was his "blessing" that made Hilter and his views palatable.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Muslims did indeed have pogroms, look it up.  And Nazis did learn how to impose religious apartheid from the Muslims, for example, the yellow badge for Jews came hundreds of years before the Nazis:

*Yellow badge*
*Islamic world*
The practice of wearing special markings in order to distinguish Jews and other non-Muslims (Dhimmis) in Muslim-dominated countries seems to have been introduced by Umayyad Caliph Umar II in early 8th century.The practice was reissued and reinforced by Caliph Al-Mutawakkil (847–61), subsequently remaining in force for centuries. A genizah document from 1121 gives the following description of decrees issued in Baghdad:

Two yellow badges [are to be displayed], one on the headgear and one on the neck. Furthermore, each Jew must hang round his neck a piece of lead with the word Dhimmi on it. He also has to wear a belt round his waist. The women have to wear one red and one black shoe and have a small bell on their necks or shoes.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



From a Hasbara source, again the Zionist attempt to associate Muslims with Nazis in order to justify their dispossession of the Christians and Muslims of Palestine. It was not a star and it applied to non-Muslims 95% of which were Christians.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


It isn't a Hasbara site.  You have no evidence just accusations. It clearly quotes the document and the decree that shows the usage of the badge for Jews.

The same page later lists the Nazi usage of the badge.  Therefore it can be concluded that since the Nazis picked up the badge from the Muslims. 

Also, if you weren't ignorant of the Islamic apartheid term, "Dhimmi", you would know it applied to all non Muslims who were second class citizens that did not have the same rights as the Muslims.

History of the Yellow Star

*Were the Nazis the First to Implement a Jewish badge?*
The Nazis rarely had an original idea. Almost always what made the Nazi policies different was that they intensified, magnified, and institutionalized the age-old methods of persecution.

The oldest reference to using mandatory articles of clothing to identify and distinguish Jews from the rest of society was in 807 CE. In this year, Abbassid caliph Haroun al-Raschid ordered all Jews to wear a yellow belt and a tall, cone-like hat.1


----------



## Freeman (Jun 4, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Goofy!
Al jeziah is just a small tax payed to government for army protection, the duties of muslims are more than of the christians, they should pay alms and taxes. Today al gezia is decated since all communities should pay taxes.

Why the jews found refuge in Islamic Spain and Ottoman Empire?

Golden age of Jewish culture in Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Off topic, but....Yes, isn't it nice they treated (and still do) non Muslims as second class citizens who did not have the same legal rights as Muslims, considered non Muslims "impure", made them pay a special tax, and the list of Islamic apartheid goes on.  I mean who wouldn't want to be a non Muslim "protected" Dhimmi?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Denial of the facts. Once again, the goofy convert is stuttering and mumbling as he is forced to acknowledge the close ideological ties that connect Islamism and Nazi fascism. 


New Research Sheds Light on Nazi Influence in Arab World




Haj Amin el-Husseini, better known as the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, with Nazi SS officers in November 1943. Photo: German Federal Archives.

Nazi Germany’s effort to recruit supporters in the Arab world is attracting new attention among scholars.

With the 70th anniversary of a Palestinian Arab leader’s sabotage of a plan to rescue Jewish children from Europe coming up next month, Israeli scholar Edy Cohen spoke exclusively to _JNS.org_ about his current research on the role of Nazi and Axis propaganda in the Middle East. Cohen, 41, is on the staff of the Israel State Archives.

During the Holocaust years, Haj Amin el-Husseini, better known as the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, lived in Berlin, where he recorded pro-Nazi radio broadcasts that were beamed to the Arab world and recruited Bosnian Muslims to join an all-Muslim unit of the SS. Seventy years ago, on May 13, 1943, Husseini caught wind of a plan to permit 4,000 Jewish children, accompanied by 500 adults, to travel to Palestine in exchange for the release of 20,000 German prisoners of war. Both the Germans and the British had agreed to the exchange, but the Germans backed down when the Mufti objected.

The Mufti was the most prominent Arab figure to support the Nazis, but he was not alone. “My research tracks the effort by the Germans, Italians, and Japanese to spread their propaganda and influence in Palestine and various Arab countries,” said Dr. Cohen, who was born and raised in Beirut and immigrated to Israel in 1995. “They worked hard at it and, to a significant extent, they succeeded.” Cohen has been combing through Arabic-language Nazi and Axis leaflets and radio broadcasts that were collected and analyzed by Haganah intelligence in the 1930s and 1940s.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It is indesputable historical fact that the founder of the Palestinian movement was a Nazi who was responsible for creating a Muslim Nazi army that killed thousands of Jews and Christians.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2016)

No, it is a bunch of propaganda. Husseini was no more a Nazi than Subhas Chandra Bose, the Indian freedom fighter that recruited a real army that fought for the Germans.  No army was created by Husseini. Just a bunch of propaganda.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 4, 2016)

While there is a group that will screech out shrill "it is a bunch of propaganda" commandments as a means to deny the history they are uncomfortable with, both Islamism and the Catholic Church have a shared history of complicity with Nazi German fascism 


Grand Mufti Haj Amin al-Husseini

Nazis found in Arab an ally in the form of Husseini who declared him to be the “Fuhrer of the Arabic World”. He took a refuge in Egypt after the war ended in 1945 and influenced people like Anwar Sadat, Gamal Abdul Nasser and Yasser Arafat. Yasser Arafat met Grand Mufti while he was still young. He became his role model and a mentor and also involved Arafat in his cover network.

Arab Muslims consider Haj Amin Al-Husseini not only as the man of the past but also the man of the present. He still is a role model for a number of groups of radical Muslims who have common views with him regarding Jews, West and the Sharia Law. He was one of the dearest friends Nazis had, who helped and got help from them in the times of war. One can say that Haj Amin was the father of Arab nationalism and the only reason he is not revered as much in Palestine today is because “he did not succeed in destroying the Jews and Israel”.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> No, it is a bunch of propaganda. Husseini was no more a Nazi than Subhas Chandra Bose, the Indian freedom fighter that recruited a real army that fought for the Germans.  No army was created by Husseini. Just a bunch of propaganda.


Its a bunch of propaganda? Ha ha ha. OMG.  How can any sane person say that, after all the overwhelming evidence by legitimate sources that has been provided? 

It's the truth.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...










And again the argument is being lost so monte attempts his usual deflection and derailment by bring in hasbara. He has used the term so many times it no longer has any credibility.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 5, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...








 In many cases the dhimmi had to pay jizya to every warlord that passed their property, if they couldn't they faced a brutal beating. In many cases the dhimmi was made destitute and so the muslims took his daughters and property in lieu of the jizya.  You forget that there are plenty of sites on the internet that tell the truth about the jizya and how it affected the everyday lives of the dhimmi's


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The non Muslims had / have no choice.  Accept to live as a second class citizens in your own country under Islamic apartheid shariah law, or die.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ZioNazis like Ruddy and Hollow Hollie are not normal Jews.



What does one need to believe in to be a "not-normal-Jew"?  Why is the belief in the self-determination of the Jewish people an aberration or a derangement?


----------



## Shusha (Jun 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> I dislike Zionism and Zionists I am not a Jew hater.



Translation:  Jews are fine but they must not be permitted to believe they have any right to self-determination or a nation.

Meh, no Jew-hatred going there at all.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 5, 2016)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I dislike Zionism and Zionists I am not a Jew hater.
> ...



No people should be permitted to dispossess and evict other people from their native land in order to attain self-determination.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> No people should be permitted to dispossess and evict other people from their native land in order to attain self-determination.



Interesting, so you agree that the Jewish people HAVE the right to self-determination, but are not permitted to attain self-determination in their ancestral, historical and religious homeland because someone else has dispossessed and evicted them?

So how does a people who HAVE BEEN dispossessed and evicted attain self-determination?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 5, 2016)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > No people should be permitted to dispossess and evict other people from their native land in order to attain self-determination.
> ...



Not by dispossessing the native people living on another continent. Perhaps a part of Germany should have been given to the Jews, that would have been a more rational approach.  Punishing the native inhabitants of Palestine for crimes committed by Europeans on Europeans is absurd.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2016)

^^^^^
If anybody understands that warped logic as to why out of the collapsed Ottoman Empire 99.99% of the land can become Muslim states, but jews are not allowed to have a homeland in their  ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland, I'll give you $100 and a Starbucks card with unlimited usage.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 5, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^
> If anybody understands that warped logic as to why out of the collapsed Ottoman Empire 99.99% of the land can become Muslim states, but jews are not allowed to have a homeland in their  ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland, I'll give you $100 and a Starbucks card with unlimited usage.



It is/was not the ancestral of Europeans.  Punishing the native inhabitants of Palestine by sponsoring the colonization of the land by Europeans and the dispossessing the native inhabitants to make room for said Europeans, was wrong.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Not by dispossessing the native people living on another continent. Perhaps a part of Germany should have been given to the Jews, that would have been a more rational approach.  Punishing the native inhabitants of Palestine for crimes committed by Europeans on Europeans is absurd.




Why the is Jewish self-determination on their ancestral, historical and religious homeland to be considered PUNISHMENT, rather than their natural right (which you have already admitted they have?  Why is splitting the territory between two sovereign self-determinative states dispossession?  Neither had sovereign possession of the territory prior to the fall of the Ottoman Empire.  Both want sovereign possession now.  Why shouldn't they both have it?  

Why SHOULD peoples be expected to obtain their national self-determination somewhere other than their homeland?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2016)

Blah blah blah more diversion and lies.  Why did the Nazi mufti kill Jews and Christians in Europe and all of the Middle East?


----------



## Shusha (Jun 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^
> ...



But you are arguing against dispossession while at the same time supporting the idea that dispossession turns the native inhabitants, the indigenous peoples, into colonizers.  

So if the Jewish people dispossess all the Arab Muslims -- they are no longer the native inhabitants and if they try to move back they are colonizers.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^
> ...


So wait, are you telling us that the mufti wasn't a Nazi?  maybe he was just playing the "role" of a Nazi.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 5, 2016)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



1. The Europeans weren't dispossessed, that's a logical impossibility.

2. The native inhabitants of Palestine have always lived there.  That they converted to various religions doesn't change the people's ancestors.  They dispossessed no one. 

3. The Europeans dispossessed native Christians and Muslims.  In fact, the Christians lost the most per capita as they were the wealthiest of the Palestinians.

4. The British and the West were wrong to impose European colonization on the native inhabitants and to enable the European Jews to dispossess the native Christian and Muslim inhabitants.  It was a crime, actually.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2016)

So was the Mufti a Nazi who killed Jews and Christians or not? Inquiring minds want to know.


*After Saturday Comes Sunday*


In the Arabic speaking Maronite community of Lebanon, the proverb has been current in the sense that Muslims will do away with Christians after they have dealt with the Jews.  Khayyat has stated that the proverb, in the sense of "Since the Jews are now persecuted, it is as inevitable that the Christians' turn will come next as it is that Sundaywill follow Saturday," has a wider distribution with variants in both Iraqi and Egyptian Arabic. This more recent usage of the proverb is attributed to Christian Arabs expressing a fear that they might share the fate that befell Jews during the Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim countries. It is often reported to be in use among certain Muslims as a slogan to threaten local Christian communities.

According to a publication by the American Foreign Policy Council, the proverb in the form ‘After Saturday, Sunday’, was brandished as a popular slogan among supporters of Haj Amin al-Husseini’s faction during the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine. The message is reported to have meant that once the Jews had been driven out, the Christians would be expelled.The authority for this is Benny Morris.

At that time, it is attested as a Lebanese Christian proverb in circles among the Maronite community, who read the Palestinian revolt against Great Britain and Jewish immigration as a foretaste of what they imagined might befall their community were Lebanese Muslims to gain ascendancy.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2016)

*The Holocaust:
The Mufti and the Führer*

The Mufti and the Führer | Jewish Virtual Library


In 1941, Haj Amin al-Husseini fled to Germany and met with Adolf Hitler, Heinrich Himmler, Joachim Von Ribbentrop and other Nazi leaders. He wanted to persuade them to extend the Nazis’ anti-Jewish program to the Arab world.





The Mufti sent Hitler 15 drafts of declarations he wanted Germany and Italy to make concerning the Middle East. One called on the two countries to declare the illegality of the Jewish home in Palestine. Furthermore, “they accord to Palestine and to other Arab countries the right to solve the problem of the Jewish elements in Palestine and other Arab countries, in accordance with the interest of the Arabs and, by the same method, that the question is now being settled in the Axis countries.”1

In November 1941, the Mufti met with Hitler, who told him the Jews were his foremost enemy. The Nazi dictator rebuffed the Mufti's requests for a declaration in support of the Arabs, however, telling him the time was not right. The Mufti offered Hitler his “thanks for the sympathy which he had always shown for the Arab and especially Palestinian cause, and to which he had given clear expression in his public speeches....The Arabs were Germany's natural friends because they had the same enemies as had Germany, namely....the Jews....” Hitler replied:

Germany stood for uncompromising war against the Jews. That naturally included active opposition to the Jewish national home in Palestine....Germany would furnish positive and practical aid to the Arabs involved in the same struggle....Germany's objective [is]...solely the destruction of the Jewish element residing in the Arab sphere....In that hour the Mufti would be the most authoritative spokesman for the Arab world. The Mufti thanked Hitler profusely.2

In 1945, Yugoslavia sought to indict the Mufti as a war criminal for his role in recruiting 20,000 Muslim volunteers for the SS, who participated in the killing of Jews in Croatia and Hungary. He escaped from French detention in 1946, however, and continued his fight against the Jews from Cairo and later Beirut. He died in 1974.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 6, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ...Its a bunch of propaganda? Ha ha ha. OMG.  How can any sane person say that, after all the overwhelming evidence by legitimate sources that has been provided?



What overwhelming evidence? All I've seen so far is a rehash of the drivel you put out last time you started a thread like this, it was Hasbara then, it's Hasbara now. As for legitimate sources...


----------



## Challenger (Jun 6, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ....I don't understand what point you're trying to make.


This:

The Allied prosecutors of war criminals clearly disagree with you as they thought most of the "evidence" was fabricated and the rest nowhere near enough to bring him to trial over.

Fact: the Mufti fled to Nazi Germany.
Fact: he met Hitler (once).
Fact: he helped to recruit Bosniak and Albanian Muslims into both SS formations and into local defence units.
Fact: there are a lot of propaganda/recruitment photos of the Mufti with Muslim troops.
Fact: He wasn't very successful as the SS units in question all had a very large proportion of non-Muslim soldiers, i.e. SS- Handschar; about 40% non-Muslim personnel.
Fact: He is attributed in several Nazi propaganda radio broadcasts, which he may or may not have actually made.
Fact: the radio broadcasts had no significant effect on the Muslims in the Middle East.
Fact: he worked hard while in Germany to prevent any Jewish migration to Palestine.
Fact: SS Handschar never operated in any areas where Jewish persecution/extermination took place.

The rest is, at best, conjecture, or more likely propaganda designed to create a link, no matter how tenuous, with Geman National Socialism and post-war Arabic National Liberation movements.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 6, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Christians from Armenia and Lebanon were massacred in the 1800s and 1900s.
> 
> What has happened to christians under ISIS is tragic.
> 
> ...



Have you actually read the book?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 6, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ....I don't understand what point you're trying to make.
> ...




Fact:  Skipping town and being granted asylum in Egypt helped.

Your pontificating is really a cover for your appalling lack of knowledge. It really is amazing how you converts willingly accept such misfits as your new-found heroes.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 6, 2016)

Roudy said:


> So was the Mufti a Nazi who killed Jews and Christians or not?



On the available factual evidence..."Not"
According to Zionist Hasbara and Serbian BS propaganda...move over Satan, Adolf, Stalin, Mao, Pol-pot, the Mufti's taking over as Mr. EVIL!!! Moa-ha-ha!


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 6, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...







 In many cases they died at the hands of the muslims anyway when they were having an off day. Paying the jizya was no guarantee of safety


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 6, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






Unless they are Catholics or muslims isn't that right monte, then they have dispensation from their gods to do so


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 6, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Like the muslims and the Catholics are still doing to this day. So when are you going to hand your land back to the first nations people and beg your European nation of origin to take you back ?

10 years ago you where shouting that the Jews in Europe should go back where they came from, Palestine. Now you are shouting the Jews in Israel should go back where they came from Europe.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 6, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^
> ...








 LIAR as the evidence shows that the Jews from outside of Palestine have the same DNA as the Jews who were living in Palestine over the last 4,500 years.

 JUST YOUR ISLAMONAZI HATRED OF THE JEWS SHOWING AGAIN


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 6, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So was the Mufti a Nazi who killed Jews and Christians or not?
> ...








 Lost the argument again rat boy so resort to your immature Zionist hasbara claims because you think it will win you a point


 LOSER


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 6, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 The Jews were when the Roman Catholics took them as slaves back to Europe with them. This is what you don't want people to know

Yes and for 4,500 years they were Jews, the Christians and muslims were in constant flux and evicted each other time after time. This means that they had no continuity of occupation

Yes the Roman Catholic Europeans that disposed the Greek Orthodox Christians and the muslims. The Jews were already there in numbers until the arab muslims decided to migrate illegally from 1875.

They were doing what international law of 1917 to 1949 allowed, and I don't see you complaining about the 1 million Jews disposed and forcibly evicted from their homes and property in the M.E.   What law was broken by the Jews when they declared their intention of forming a state on land that was legally theirs. Even today the laws are still in existence and will never be repealed unless islam takes over the world


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 6, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...Its a bunch of propaganda? Ha ha ha. OMG.  How can any sane person say that, after all the overwhelming evidence by legitimate sources that has been provided?
> ...









 And as your immature foot stomping and claims show you know it is the truth. That is why you are screeching hasbara this and hasbara that


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So was the Mufti a Nazi who killed Jews and Christians or not?
> ...


No actually legitimate source after source in unison confirm, the Mufti was a genocidal Nazi.  Deal with it.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That's all they got, when things don't go their way, braying " Hasbara" and stomping their hoofs.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 6, 2016)

Roudy said:


> No actually legitimate source after source in unison confirm, the Mufti was a genocidal Nazi.



Yet to see one.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2016)

^^^^^^
Good luck with that position.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh, the other unanswered question from last time. If the Zionists took all that trouble to capture Eichmann thousands of miles away from the Zionist Paradise, Eichman who hardly rates a mention compared to the Mufti; why did they let the "big" "bad" "evil" Mufti live out his life in peace and quiet in Beirut of all places a mere stone's throw away? Could it be he was far too valuable as a Hasbara "bogy-man" and bringing him to trial would have meant putting the so-called "evidence" on public scrutiny?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Oh, the other unanswered question from last time. If the Zionists took all that trouble to capture Eichmann thousands of miles away from the Zionist Paradise, Eichman who hardly rates a mention compared to the Mufti; why did they let the "big" "bad" "evil" Mufti live out his life in peace and quiet in Beirut of all places a mere stone's throw away? Could it be he was far too valuable as a Hasbara "bogy-man" and bringing him to trial would have meant putting the so-called "evidence" on public scrutiny?



Your beloved genocidal Palestinian Nazi Mufti was wanted for war crimes by UK and Yugoslavia, yet he escaped wearing women's clothes. Look it up.  His IslamoNazi descendants are still hiding behind women and children.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 6, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the other unanswered question from last time. If the Zionists took all that trouble to capture Eichmann thousands of miles away from the Zionist Paradise, Eichman who hardly rates a mention compared to the Mufti; why did they let the "big" "bad" "evil" Mufti live out his life in peace and quiet in Beirut of all places a mere stone's throw away? Could it be he was far too valuable as a Hasbara "bogy-man" and bringing him to trial would have meant putting the so-called "evidence" on public scrutiny?
> ...



Still not answered the question.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Nothing to answer. Bears no weight on who he was.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 7, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


On the contrary, it demonstrates exactly who and what he was and was not. Also you've still not provided a link or a picture of the actual entry on list of war criminals, reported by the the so called "Hebrew Committe for National Liberation" in 1945. Don't bother, you won't find it. In 2007 A Serbian-Israeli historian, Jennie Lebel discovered that President Tito of Yugoslavia had his name removed from the list in 1946. The Mufti of Jerusalem: Haj-Amin el-Husseini and National-Socialism: Amazon.co.uk: Jennie Lebel: 9788675585312: Books


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


And....DUMBASS offers a book that proves exactly my point, that the Mufti was a close friend of Hitler and a genocial Nazi.  Here is the book description from your own link, it literally doesn't get any better, watching you and your sock Monte put your hoofs in your mouths:

"Jennie Lebel's well documented study of the "Grand" Mufti of Jerusalem - he himself apparently added the "grandeur" to his official title - highlights the significant role that this Muslim religious leader played in the Holocaust. Haj-Amin el-Husseini spent most of the Second World War in Berlin in the company of his friend Adolf Hitler and Hitler's henchmen. He appears to have been more vicious than Hitler, because on more than one occasion his pleas torpedoed proposals, that Hitler had endorsed in principle, to save the lives of Jewish children by exchanging them for German citizens held by the Allied Powers. Husseini made clear that he preferred to have them sent to Poland where they would be put in the gas chambers. *The Mufti and his Arab and Muslim collaborators were thus actively involved in - not simply innocent spectators of - Jewish genocide. *No surprise then that the most recently organised Holocaust denial convention to "prove" the opposite was held in Iran whose impartial leaders would be happy to rewrite history to sanitise their threat to "wipe Israel off the map" of the Middle East."

OOOOOPS! Ha ha ha


----------



## Challenger (Jun 7, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Here is the book description from your own link,



*sigh* Seems Rude-ee's getting desperate now, resorting to quoting opinions by Amazon customers...


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the book description from your own link,
> ...


Yeah, it's quite funny.  It's from your own link and from people that actually read the book.  Actually, I'd say you just humiliated yourself.  Yet another Epic fail by Monte and his sock.  Here's another accurate review by another person:

"This book is a long overdue and welcome clarification to the roots of the conflict in the Middle East. It explores and explains the origins of the current hatreds that fuel the Palestinian war against Israel. Jennie Lebels' work is well researched and interesting. It provides not only an insight into Haj Amin El Husseini, but much of the events that he and the Palestinians were involved in at the time. *The connection between the man and the Nazis is shown very clearly.* I would recommend this book to anyone who wants to dwell deeper into the origins of the Middle East conflict, and wants a good read."

OOOOPS!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 7, 2016)

There is no more of a connection than to Lindbergh you idiot.  Hitler spoke to Hussein once for 15 minutes in a PR move. You are constantly humiliating yourself.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 7, 2016)

montelatici said:


> There is no more of a connection than to Lindbergh you idiot.  Hitler spoke to Hussein once for 15 minutes in a PR move. You are constantly humiliating yourself.


There were actually a great deal of communication between the Hitlerian Nazis and the Islamo-wannabe Nazis as well as the Catholic enablers for the Nazis

You are constantly making a fool of yourself.

The Mufti’s Conversation with Hitler | Jewish Virtual Library

Haj Amin al-Husseini, the influential leader of the Arabs in Palestine, moved to Germany during World War II and met Adolf Hitler, Joachim von Ribbentrop, Heinrich Himmler and other Nazi leaders in an attempt to coordinate Nazi and Arab policies in the Middle East. The following is a record of a conversation between the Fuhrer and al-Husseini in the Presence of Reich Foreign Minister and Minister Grobba in Berlin.





The Grand Mufti began by thanking the Fuhrer for the great honor he had bestowed by receiving him. He wished to seize the opportunity to convey to the Fuhrer of the Greater German Reich, admired by the entire Arab world, his thanks for the sympathy which he had always shown for the Arab and especially the Palestinian cause, and to which he had given clear espressos in his public speeches. The Arab countries were firmly convinced that Germany would win the war and that the Arab cause would then prosper: The Arabs were Germany's natural friends because they had the same enemies as had Germany, namely the English, the Jews, and the Communists. They were therefore prepared to cooperate with Germany with all their hearts and stood ready to participate in the war, not only negatively by the commission of acts of sabotage and the instigation of revolutions, but also positively by the formation of an Arab Legion. The Arabs could he more useful to Germany as allies than might he apparent at first glance, both for geographical reasons and because of the suffering inflicted upon them by the English and the Jews. Furthermore, they had had close relations with all Moslem nations, of which they could make use in behalf of the common cause. The Arab Legion would he quite easy to raise. An appeal by the Mufti to the Arab countries and the prisoners of Arab, Algerian,Tunisian, and Moroccan nationality in Germany would produce a great number of volunteers eager to fight. Of Germany's victory the Arab world was firmly convinced, not only because the Reich possessed a large army, brave soldiers, and military leaders of genius, but also because the Almighty could never award the victory to an unjust cause.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2016)

montelatici said:


> There is no more of a connection than to Lindbergh you idiot.  Hitler spoke to Hussein once for 15 minutes in a PR move. You are constantly humiliating yourself.




Hey, ask your sock ( ), he's the one who unintentionally came up with yet another legitimate source that the Nazi Mufti was a genocidal maniac who worked closely with the Nazis and formed an army of IslamoNazis.

"Jennie Lebel's well documented study of the "Grand" Mufti of Jerusalem - he himself apparently added the "grandeur" to his official title - highlights the significant role that this Muslim religious leader played in the Holocaust. Haj-Amin el-Husseini spent most of the Second World War in Berlin in the company of his friend Adolf Hitler and Hitler's henchmen. He appears to have been more vicious than Hitler, because on more than one occasion his pleas torpedoed proposals, that Hitler had endorsed in principle, to save the lives of Jewish children by exchanging them for German citizens held by the Allied Powers. Husseini made clear that he preferred to have them sent to Poland where they would be put in the gas chambers. *The Mufti and his Arab and Muslim collaborators were thus actively involved in - not simply innocent spectators of - Jewish genocide. *No surprise then that the most recently organised Holocaust denial convention to "prove" the opposite was held in Iran whose impartial leaders would be happy to rewrite history to sanitise their threat to "wipe Israel off the map" of the Middle East."

"This book is a long overdue and welcome clarification to the roots of the conflict in the Middle East. It explores and explains the origins of the current hatreds that fuel the Palestinian war against Israel. Jennie Lebels' work is well researched and interesting. It provides not only an insight into Haj Amin El Husseini, but much of the events that he and the Palestinians were involved in at the time. *The connection between the man and the Nazis is shown very clearly.* I would recommend this book to anyone who wants to dwell deeper into the origins of the Middle East conflict, and wants a good read."


----------



## Challenger (Jun 8, 2016)

Fact: the Mufti fled to Nazi Germany.
Fact: he met Hitler (once).
Fact: he helped to recruit Bosniak and Albanian Muslims into both SS formations and into local defence units.
Fact: there are a lot of propaganda/recruitment photos of the Mufti with Muslim troops.
Fact: He wasn't very successful as the SS units in question all had a very large proportion of non-Muslim soldiers, i.e. SS- Handschar; about 40% non-Muslim personnel.
Fact: He is attributed in several Nazi propaganda radio broadcasts, which he may or may not have actually made.
Fact: the radio broadcasts had no significant effect on the Muslims in the Middle East.
Fact: he worked hard while in Germany to prevent any Jewish migration to Palestine.
Fact: SS Handschar never operated in any areas where Jewish persecution/extermination took place.

The rest is, at best, conjecture, or more likely propaganda designed to create a link, no matter how tenuous, with Geman National Socialism and post-war Arabic National Liberation movements.

Those are the only real facts that have never been disputed. There is no evidence he was a Nazi, there is no evidence he was genocidal. Most, if not all the propaganda, comes from Zionist sources, the rest from Serbian nationalist sources. In both cases the allied prosecutors considerd such "evidence" at best inconclusive, and at worst, fabricated.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 8, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Fact: the Mufti fled to Nazi Germany.
> Fact: he met Hitler (once).
> Fact: he helped to recruit Bosniak and Albanian Muslims into both SS formations and into local defence units.
> Fact: there are a lot of propaganda/recruitment photos of the Mufti with Muslim troops.
> ...



Fact: Skipping town and being granted asylum in Egypt helped.

Your pontificating is really a cover for your appalling lack of knowledge. It really is amazing how you converts willingly accept such misfits as your new-found heroes.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Fact: the Mufti fled to Nazi Germany.
> Fact: he met Hitler (once).
> Fact: he helped to recruit Bosniak and Albanian Muslims into both SS formations and into local defence units.
> Fact: there are a lot of propaganda/recruitment photos of the Mufti with Muslim troops.
> ...


Fact: the book you cited considers him a Nazi who played an active role in the genocides that took place.

Fact: stop whining!

"Jennie Lebel's well documented study of the "Grand" Mufti of Jerusalem - he himself apparently added the "grandeur" to his official title - highlights the significant role that this Muslim religious leader played in the Holocaust. Haj-Amin el-Husseini spent most of the Second World War in Berlin in the company of his friend Adolf Hitler and Hitler's henchmen. He appears to have been more vicious than Hitler, because on more than one occasion his pleas torpedoed proposals, that Hitler had endorsed in principle, to save the lives of Jewish children by exchanging them for German citizens held by the Allied Powers. Husseini made clear that he preferred to have them sent to Poland where they would be put in the gas chambers. *The Mufti and his Arab and Muslim collaborators were thus actively involved in - not simply innocent spectators of - Jewish genocide. *No surprise then that the most recently organised Holocaust denial convention to "prove" the opposite was held in Iran whose impartial leaders would be happy to rewrite history to sanitise their threat to "wipe Israel off the map" of the Middle East."

"This book is a long overdue and welcome clarification to the roots of the conflict in the Middle East. It explores and explains the origins of the current hatreds that fuel the Palestinian war against Israel. Jennie Lebels' work is well researched and interesting. It provides not only an insight into Haj Amin El Husseini, but much of the events that he and the Palestinians were involved in at the time. *The connection between the man and the Nazis is shown very clearly.* I would recommend this book to anyone who wants to dwell deeper into the origins of the Middle East conflict, and wants a good read." 

*****Would you like to introduce us to any other books?


----------



## Freeman (Jun 8, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Fact: the Mufti fled to Nazi Germany.
> ...



What about your zionazis mates?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 9, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Did you even read what the agreement was about, brain-dead? From your own picture, it was to "help facilitate the emigration of German Jews...forced them to give up their possessions, and German citizenship...."  So in other words the Jews negotiated with the Nazis to allow them to escape with their lives as opposed to die in the death camps.  That obviously didn't happen and the genocial Muslim Nazi Mufti made sure of that.  He even directly responsible for sending over 4000 children to their deaths.

Maybe you should read your own lame propaganda and bullshit, before you further embarrass yourself, Achmed. Just sayin'.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No actually legitimate source after source in unison confirm, the Mufti was a genocidal Nazi.
> ...







What you mean is no source that you recognise as being legitimate because they disagree with your POV


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Oh, the other unanswered question from last time. If the Zionists took all that trouble to capture Eichmann thousands of miles away from the Zionist Paradise, Eichman who hardly rates a mention compared to the Mufti; why did they let the "big" "bad" "evil" Mufti live out his life in peace and quiet in Beirut of all places a mere stone's throw away? Could it be he was far too valuable as a Hasbara "bogy-man" and bringing him to trial would have meant putting the so-called "evidence" on public scrutiny?







Or he was better guarded by the UN and the arab muslims for the Jews to get at him, or would that explanation destroy your POV


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







Only the German Jews if you read it, making you a fantasist and a LIAR


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the book description from your own link,
> ...







 From your link, so your link must be viewed in the same manner  YES ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2016)

montelatici said:


> There is no more of a connection than to Lindbergh you idiot.  Hitler spoke to Hussein once for 15 minutes in a PR move. You are constantly humiliating yourself.







And once again monte jumps in and makes a complete ass of himself. All because the truth shows he is wrong


----------

